#ubuntu-no 2011-10-10
<geirha> jo-erlend: Heh, det måtte selvfølgelig være på grunn av flimflam-folk.
<jo-erlend> at noen i det hele tatt kan prøve seg på noe sånt i 2011, er jo direkte kvalmende. Men det sier jo noe om hvor kort vi har kommet.
<lnostdal> dem vil vel eie tid også, nå
<lnostdal> tid er jo penger
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, mhm. Det er skikkelig trist at man fremdeles må argumentere for at den typen informasjon skal frigjøres i 2011.
<jo-erlend> nå har jo gmail blitt helt tragisk, synes jeg. Massevis av duplikater _hele_ tiden.
<Kagee> duplikater?
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg får de samme meldingene i flere mapper i tbird-
<jo-erlend> jeg får gjerne samme meldingen i inbox, important og ubuntu, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> og hvis jeg da markerer den som lest i en av de mappene, så er ikke det nok. Jeg må markere den som lest tre ganger...
<Kagee> hmm
<jo-erlend> heh... Jeg så nettopp Tux plassert på det rareste stedet jeg har sett :)
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntuone.com/229vpBcPFsby5xPMfedaTW :)
<jo-erlend> er ikke det Tux eller? :)
<Kagee> ser slik ut
<Kagee> men han er pd, er han ikke?
<jo-erlend> pd?
<Kagee> public domain
<jo-erlend> ah. Er'n det? Men jeg tror vel kanskje at den boka er noen år eldre enn Linux uansett. :)
<Malin> Hvordan ligger oneiric ann nå 3 dager før release?
<Malin> med tanke på bugs, stabilitet, etc?
<Malin> har sett stille ut på sidene til ubuntu om en nye releasen
<Malin> altså hovesiden til ubuntu
<jo-erlend> det er ganske bra. Det er noen småting med Unity og noen med LightDM. Ellers ser det veldig bra ut.
<jo-erlend> didrocks mente at noen av de buggene blir lukket i morgen, så får vi se. Det er forsåvidt veldig irriterende bugs, men det behøver ikke å bety at de er vanskelige å fikse, så..
<jo-erlend> dvs, de skal komme i proposed i morgen.
<jo-erlend> malin, var det du som snakket om å bytte mellom vinduer på forskjellige måter? Jeg fant akkurat ut av Alt+§. Den bytter mellom vinduer fra ett program, sånn som alt+tab men bare for det programmet. Fin funksjon. Alt+shift+pilopp viser bare vinduer fra det aktive arbeidsområdet.
<jo-erlend> heh... Men Unity har visselig noen skikkelig irriterende bugs. :)
<Malin> jo, jeg har vel pratet om å skifte mellom vinduer med tanke å workspaces
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja
<Malin> men det begynnner nå å bli bedre, men er nok neppe ferdig enda
<jo-erlend> neida og det er jo tre dager igjen så :)
<hjd> Noen som vet hvorfor Ubuntu samler slippdatoer på torsdager, forresten? Om det er en grunn, eller om det bare ble tilfeldig valgt på et tidspunkt?
<jo-erlend> neppe tilfeldig, men jeg vet ikke nøyaktig hvorfor.. Mulig at de vil ha et lite buffer før helgen i tilfelle det er noe som drøyer?
<jo-erlend> det er vel heller ikke helt unaturlig at det blir litt presse og sånt etter lansering og det er vel muligens lurt å smi mens jernet er varmt istedenfor å vente til etter helgen. Internettet er rastløst. :)
<hjd> joda, jeg skjønner at de ikke slipper på fredag hvis alle tar helg og noe kritisk er brukket.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke bare programvaren det gjelder, vet du. Det er hjemmesider og synkronisering med andre steder som videreformidler bilder og sånt. Det er temmelig mye enklere å få ting gjort i ukedagene.
<Kagee> Man "slipper" ikke på fredag.
<hjd> mhm. Ukedagene er ok, men det forklarer fortsatt ikke hvorfor de har valgt torsdag spesifikt. :)
<jo-erlend> vil vel gjerne ha det nærme helgen for moro og sånt, kanskje, men uten at det gjør ting veldig vanskelig hvis noe må fikses.
<jo-erlend> nå skal jo alt helst være i orden noen dager i forveien, men likevel.
<hjd> det virker som det er mindre oppdatering i oneiric for tiden, så det virker ikke som det er så mye siste-liten endringer.
<jo-erlend> det er noen estetiske "bugs" også, synes jeg. Banshee bruker jo fort 20 sekunder på å dukke opp og i mellomtiden må man stirre på en helt grå flate. Sånn er det med appsjappa også. Det holder ikke.
<jo-erlend> hjd, det er noen få småbugs i Unity og en eller to i LightDM. Ellers er det veldig fint.
<Malin> banshee starter tregt i 11.04 også
<jo-erlend> ja, men det er ikke så mye det at det bruker tid på å starte. Det er grreit nok. Problemet er at det ser ut som om programmet har tryna eller noe sånt. Kunne kanskje ha vært kult å mekke en standard for det der også, når jeg tenker meg om.
<Malin> en standard for?
<Malin> jeg liker ikke at ting tar unødig tid å starte opp
<superos> Banshee må vel kanskje laste Mono VM?
<jo-erlend> nei, ikke unødig, men det gjør det helt sikkert ikke heller. Men jeg mente en sånn "programmet starter"-dings som blant annet LibreOffice bruker.
<jo-erlend> den må laste flere databaser, fylle inn i en TreeView, laste inn bilder, etc. Det der tar tid, det kommer man ikke bort fra. Spørsmålet er hvordan man kan gjøre det så estetisk som mulig.
<hjd> jo-erlend: splash screen du tenker på?
<jo-erlend> kunne kanskje ha vært kult å hatt en felles løsning for sånne ... Splash-screens, heter de.
<jo-erlend> mhm :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, det hadde vært veldig lurt, men den burde hatt en slags pil for detaljer også, om noe fryser eller noe, så kan en få terminal output der om en ber om det
<Malin> jo-erlend: det er jo en god i de, standardisering av det der
<jo-erlend> med litt fancy grafikk som viser hvilken entry i launcheren programmet har fått, for eksempel? Det der syntes jeg hørtes litt bra ut.
<Malin> ja, om det ikke tar noe særlig med ressurser heller, hadde det vært fint
<Malin> må da gå an å lage en test?
<Malin> f.eks ved å lage en test-splash og få den til å starte når program X starter
<jo-erlend> mhm, jeg er ikke noe god på sånne grafikkgreier med opengl og sånt.,
<Malin> ikke jeg heller
<jo-erlend> åh, ja, rent teknisk er det ikke noe problem å lage splash screen. Men å lage en generelt akseptabel løsning som aldri er irriterende, kan være litt krevende. :)
<Malin> nettopp
<Malin> og noen ganger starter ting så raskt også
<Malin> andre ganger tar ting tid
<Malin> f.eks. gedit starter på under 3 sekunder
<Malin> kan være irriterende om en sånn sak skal kjøre i 5 sekunder f.eks.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at jeg kan se for meg en måte å gjøre så det ikke irriterer på. Hvis splashen flyter ut av launcheren, så vil du fremheve ikonet når det går veldig raskt, mens splashen bare kommer ut når det tar en viss tid.
<hjd> splash screen kan fort bli minst like irriterende som å vente på programmet.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> hjd: ja
<Malin> hjd: enn om splashsaken viser dagens xkcd, så kan det jo tenkes noen syntes programmet starter for raskt? :) :å
<Malin> :p
<jo-erlend> men jeg snakker ikke om å redusere kjedsomheten eller noe sånt. Det jeg snakker om, er at når du får en helt grå skjerm i tjue sekunder, så kan folk tro at noe er galt.
<Malin> enig
<jo-erlend> heh, har noen måneder på å finne ut av det, så det er ikke noe hastverk :)
<Malin> men ingen dum ide at det er tidsinnstilt at det er forskjelige trin av den, starter progammet veldig raskt så skjer det du sa, starter det senere, starter det andre du sa osv
<Malin> det har vi jo :)
<Malin> men vi er  el for seint til å få det inn i 12.04?
<jo-erlend> altså, sånn som det er nå, så rister jo ikonet på launcheren. Det kunne fungere på samme måte, bare at ikonet kom ut først, før resten av splashen. Litt som en snakkeboble på et vis.
<jo-erlend> malin, 12.04 har ikke begynt engang da. :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: da kan man jo i ale fall foreslå det :)
<Malin> men siden 12.04 er lts, så bør det jo være noe som funker og ikke er buggy og sånt
<jo-erlend> å lage noe sånt, er ikke noen stor jobb. Det er det å finne ut hva man skal lage og hvordan det skal bli som er vanskelig. :)
<Malin> sant
<Malin> også har men jo hva med de tredjepartsprogrammene som libre office osv også
<jo-erlend> ja.
<hjd> hva er det den ristingen betyr forøvrig?
<hjd> av ikonene.
<jo-erlend> oppmerksomhet.
<jo-erlend> samme som pulserende knapper på oppgavelinjen betydde i gnome-panel, for å si det sånn.
<hjd> men i unity har allerede pulserende ikoner en annen betydning... ok
<hjd> Regnet med det var oppmerksomhet.
<Malin> snakkes senere, skal komme meg hjem og sånt :)
<jo-erlend> i unity pulserer den når den starter og launcheren er synlig. Hvis launcheren ikke er synlig, så rister den litt. Når programmet ber om oppmerksomhet så rister den også.
<jo-erlend> men det er litt vanskelig å se om noe har satt igang eller ikke. Det har vært diskutert litt i det siste. Trenger å finne på noe smart der.
<hjd> vet du om det er noen innstillinger for å få den til å roe seg ned litt. :) Dvs riste litt mindre.
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, du kan gjøre det i ccsm.
<hjd> hm... skal se på det hvis det blir for plagsomt. :p
<jo-erlend> jeg merker ikke noe til det. Har en følelse av at det var mer synlig i natty.
<hjd> kan ikke huske å sett noe til det i natty. Dog mulig programmene mine ikke har spurt etter oppmerksomhet, eller gjort det såpass sjeldent at jeg ikke har lagt merke til det.
<hjd> det var egentlig først når apport begynte å sprette opp i oneiric-vmen min at jeg merket det første gang :p
<jo-erlend> ah, kanskje det er derfor jeg ikke ser noe til det lenger ja. :)
<jo-erlend> der minnet du meg egentlig på en bug. Når du har dialogen for lydinnstillinger åpen, men i bakgrunnen og du velger lydinnstillinger fra indikatoren, så viser den hvor på launcheren den er. Den burde jo bli hevet og fokusert.
<jo-erlend> ah, den buggen er fiksa nå ja. Deilig. :)
<hjd> alltid hyggelig å se bugs som har blitt fikset. :)
<jo-erlend> mhm, spesielt bugs som man har hatt litt dårlig samvittighet over å ha glemt gang på gang. :)
<hjd> jepp. Jeg gikk igjennom deler av listen min over ting jeg har lagt merke til her forleden og mesteparten av de hadde fikset seg selv.
<jo-erlend> :>
<silverlightning> hei
<silverlightning> jeg er silverarrow også, men noen stjal nicket
<silverlightning> sneaky
<jo-erlend> :)
<silverlightning> kanskje jeg stjeler at alias, bare for balansens skyld
<silverlightning> om jeg bare hadde funnet ut hvordan man legger alias til freenode kontoen?
<jo-erlend> prøv med /msg nickserv  help register
<silverlightning> hihi
<jo-erlend> jeg mente det egentlig litt alvorlig, men det er group du bruker. /nickserv group nyttnick.
<jo-erlend> etter at du har registrert et og logget inn, altså.
<silverlightning> jeg er på det registrerte nicket nå
<silverlightning> hm
<silverlightning> ser ikkeut til å være tillatt
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg skrev feil. :)
<silverlightning> eller kommandoen er bare for registrert nick
<jo-erlend> hvis du vil ha et nick til, så bytter du til det og skriver inn /nickserv group
<silverlightning> aha
<chum_bucket> haha
<chum_bucket> funket
<silverlightning> muligens noen moderatorer blir litt sur nå
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg har et nick som folk _blir_ sinna hvis jeg bruker. :)
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> hva for et?
<jo-erlend> det er et "kodeord" som brukes for å få oppmerksomhet fra en gruppe utviklere. :)
<silverlightning> litt som å kalle seg SOS på radio i båt?
<silverlightning> lol
<jo-erlend> mhm :)
<silverlightning> ja da får man noen etter seg
<silverlightning> jeg er heller grønn på slike ord, går meg hus forbid
<Malin> da jeg så silverlightning tenkte jeg sliverlight med en gang :) trodde det var en representant fra microsoft her jeg nå
<Malin> eller nei, trodde jo ikke det men
<silverlightning> nei, jeg valgte nicket en kveld jeg satt ved kjøkkenviduet, og det var lyn og torden
<silverlightning> og jeg er helt fascinert av det
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> ikke så mye microsoft egentlig
<Malin> har prøvd å lag eet script som ligger i /etc/network/if-up.d/ som skal kjøre og montere eksterndisken min som network file system om jeg er koblet til ssid-en her hjemme
<Malin> men kan ikke si det går breit
<jo-erlend> malin, er det ikke lurere å gjøre det der via dbus til nm?
<Sakarias> er det ikke letere å bare putte inn usb kablen på eksterndisken? :P
<Malin> jo-erlend: det kan tenkes :)
<Malin> Sakarias: nei, det er en disk som er koblet til serveren min, bruker den som filserver
<Sakarias> aha, en nettverksdisk mao
<jo-erlend> malin, hvis du definerer det problemet litt nærmere, så kan det tenkes at du får enda mindre dårlige råd. :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, jeg ser jo nå at jeg har forklart meg dårlig :)
<Malin> saken er at jeg vanligvis monterer en ektern disk koblet til serveren. Den monterer jeg på laptopen via wlan
<jo-erlend> men noe av tanken med nm er jo nettopp det at programmer skal varsles når du kobler av eller på et nettverk, så de kan forholde seg til det på en ordentlig måte.
<Sakarias> det at det er en eksterndisk på serveren spiller ingen rolle
<Malin> og jeg har laget et lite bash-script jeg kjører for å montere den. Det er i grunn bare et script med monteringskommandoen i
<silverlightning> jeg installerte an daily version av lubuntu, og all apps bare kræsjer
<Malin> men vil ha det sånn at den monterer automatisk når jeg kobler til trådløsnettet her hjemme
<silverlightning> dustete, for 1104 funket fint
<Malin> Sakarias: nei, det kunne like godt vært en disk internt i serveren, så det er i grunn ikke relevant
<jo-erlend> malin, "du"? Mener du når serveren kobler seg til, eller når du kobler til en annen pc?
<Malin> jo-erlend: ah, jeg mener når jeg kobler meg til wlan-nettet her hjemme, som også serveren er koblet til
<Malin> dog er serveren koblet rett på routeren kablet
<jo-erlend> tror kanskje at jeg ville ha gjort det fra klienten i såfall, via ssh.
<Malin> kanskje det er en nåte å gjøre det på
<Malin> men uansett er det snakk om at det skal skje automatisk med en gang den kobler seg til wlan-nettet
<jo-erlend> ellers kan du naturligvis lage en tjeneste på serveren for det, som ser etter nye klienter på nettverket og forholder seg til det, men det er mer jobb.
<Malin> og "den" == min laptop
<Malin> ah
<jo-erlend> da vil det helt sikkert være raskere å gjøre det fra laptopen.
<jo-erlend> menneh... Hvorfor? :)
<Malin> for å slippe å åpne en terminal og kjøre det scriptet hver gang jeg kommer hjem her :)
<jo-erlend> hvorfor må du det i utgangspunktet?
<Malin> fordi den blir avmontert når jeg ikke er hjemme
<Malin> eller jeg må ofte avmontere den om jeg ikke er hjemme, for nautilus henger seg opp når det monteringspunktet er montert og den ikke finner innholdet der
<Malin> eh, dårlig forklart
<jo-erlend> aha! Stemmer. Jeg skjønner.
<Malin> flotters
<Malin> har i alle fall prøvd å forklare så godt jeg kan :D
<jo-erlend> ja, da ville jeg helt klart ha laget et script til klienten som lytter til nm og monterer når nettverket hjemme blir tilgjengelig og monterer av når du kobler fra.
<Malin> oki
<Malin> nm er network monintor det?
<Malin> eller hva er egentig nm? :)
<jo-erlend> network-manager.
<jo-erlend> det er en av de tingene det er designet for. Hvis du ikke er koblet til nettverket, så er det ikke vits å sjekke etter epost, for eksempel. Så nm sender signaler når du kobler til og fra nettverk sånn at programmer kan forholde seg til det. Perfekt for scriptet ditt.
<jo-erlend> fin anledning til å bli kjent med dbus også. Det brukes til mengder av forskjellige ting, så det er nyttig å forstå.
<Malin> aha :)
<Malin> men er det da ei mappe en putter inn scriptet?
<Malin> fant en slags oppskrift på hvordan lage scriptet, og det ser sånn her ut nå: http://pastebin.com/N9fgr1fH
<jo-erlend> du kan kjøre scriptet fra hvor du vil. Det er bare et program. Det du vil gjøre, er å koble til systembussen, antakelig, finne network-manager og lytte etter signaler. Når du får et signal om at du har koblet til et nettverk, så sjekker du om det er hjemmenettverket ditt og i såfall monterer du. Hvis det er et signal om at du  har koblet fra et nettverk, så sjekker du om det er hjemmenettet og i såfall demonterer du.
<Malin> men om det er rett syntax os veit jeg ikke
<Malin> jo-erlend: aha
<Malin> men kan jeg jgøre det fra guiet i network mananger, eller er det i en mappe i /etc ?
<silverlightning> noen som prøver betaversionene
<silverlightning> ?
<jo-erlend> silverlightning, ja.
<jo-erlend> malin, ikke som jeg vet om. Og jeg har aldri gjort noe med dbus fra bash, men dbus er generelt, så det bør ikke være uoverkommelig, tror jeg.
<silverlightning> jeg installerte 11.10 daily på lørdag, av lubuntu
<silverlightning> bare crasher
<silverlightning> applikasjonene
<jo-erlend> silverlightning, kræsjer, eller får du varsler om kræsj?
<Malin> jo-erlend: okey, men da veit jeg i alle fall hvor jeg skal lete for å finne ut hvor jeg kan starte scriptet :)
<silverlightning> jeg starter package manager og updater manager, og de luker seg, med kræsjraport
<silverlightning> lukker*
<jo-erlend> ok. Installer oppdateringer. Det er sikkert fint nå. :)
<silverlightning> jeg tror det vare en daily fra fredag,
<silverlightning> ok, jeg får reboote
<jo-erlend> malin, mhm, eller så kan du jo gjøre det til et java-program hvis det er det du hovedsaklig driver med for tiden. :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, om det er enklere så
<jo-erlend> aner ikke. :)
<Malin> :)
<jo-erlend> det bør ikke spille noen rolle, men jeg gjør så veldig lite i bash at ...
<jo-erlend> dbus funker i alle språk.
<jo-erlend> ... men hvordan det er med bash, aner jeg som sagt ikke.
<Malin> oki
<jo-erlend> men dbus er dbus, så hvis du leser litt om det, så lærer du uansett nyttige ting.
<Malin> :)
<silverlightning> dtrikk
<silverlightning> dbil
<silverlightning> dtog
<silverlightning> dfly
<Malin> dtrikken :D
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> reboot
<Malin> dbåt :p
<jo-erlend> :) gnatta
<Malin> natti ja :)
<silverarrow> 11.10 versjonene er helt tull
<silverarrow> oppdatering virker ikke
<silverarrow> sikkert bedre om et par dager
<Malin> så lenge den ikke er fryst så
<Malin> om det er RC, så blir den ikke oppdatert før en stund etter release, men får håper de fikser det om det er noe småtterier nå
<Malin> har ikke hatt tida til å teste 11.10 å lenge jeg, så aner ikke hvordan den er nesten
<Malin> men nå må jeg sove litt :)
<Malin> natti
<silverarrow> den booter, termial ser ut til  funke
<silverarrow> god natt Malin
<silverarrow> sikkert ikke vits i å bruke for mye tid på beta og daily
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-11
<jo-erlend> Banshee var bra på nettradio. Totem pleier å bruke noen sekunder på å komme igang, men Banshee starter umiddelbart. Skulle bare ønske jeg slapp å legge inn alle kanalene manuelt.
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> noen som har en gammel laptop de fremdeles holder i live?
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> tester dere de site utgavene av 11.10
<silverarrow> ?
<Malin> nei
<Pupuser-1> jeg er logget på to ulike maskiner, ser ut til at irc koordinerer
<Pupuser-1> eller ikke
<Pupuser-1> jeg er pupuser-1
<Pupuser-1> default nick for puppy linux
<Pupuser-1> hmm
<Malin> !buss gløshaugen sør til sentrum
<lubotu3> Malin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geirha> Er det en bussorakelbot noe sted altså? :)
<jo-erlend_> vi må jo ha en trafikanten-linse :)
<silverlightning> hei
<silverlightning> installerte dagens versjon av 11.10
<silverlightning> håper den holder og oppdateres greit
<silverlightning> noen som er i buntu  nå?
<silverlightning> booted i buntu?
 * vlt er
<silverlightning> kult
<silverlightning> kan du streame nrk helt greit?
<vlt> silverlightning: ja, radio
<silverlightning> men TV?
<silverlightning> jeg kan fint se nrk tv i pupp linux, med mplayer gecko
<silverlightning> begriper ikke hvorfor det ikke vil i lubuntu
<silverlightning> lubuntu har mye det samme oppsettet, mplayer-gecko
<vlt> Jeg har ikke prøvd TV. URL? nrk.no?
<silverlightning> http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/direkte/nrk1/
<silverlightning> den skal virke i browser
<silverlightning> den har virket i lubuntu tidligere
<silverlightning> begriper ikke hva problemet er
<vlt> silverlightning: Det ikke arbeider i browseren her :/
<silverlightning> arbeider?
<vlt> [works]
<silverlightning> funker ikke?
<silverlightning> å ja, litt for direkte engelsk oversettelse
<silverlightning> det skal nemlig det
<vlt> Ja, funker ikke i browseren min.
<silverlightning> er du i norge?
<vlt> Nei
<silverlightning> det har virket periodevis, meg ett eller annet roter det til, enten restricted pakke, eller plugin
<vlt> (Jer er tysk.)
<silverlightning> da kan det være det er en eller annen sperre
<silverlightning> er ikke helt sikker
<silverlightning> fra tyskland, og snakker norsk ; )
<vlt> Jeg prøvde i vlc men det spørte et passord.
<silverlightning> rart
<vlt> spurte?
<silverlightning> ja, spurte
<vlt> Jeg lærer norsk.
<silverlightning> : )
<silverlightning> har du ett eller annen i norge du skal ?
<silverlightning> jeg burde vel skrive fungere, er ikke helt sikker om man kan si funke
<silverlightning> vel, skrive det, vi sier det hele tiden lol
<silverlightning> Ich habt Deutch im Schule gelernt, aber it habt alles vergessen
<silverlightning> skrekk og gru men alle de kasuser
<silverlightning> eller kasus er vel flertall
<silverlightning> med*
<vlt> Jeg begynte å lære siden 3 uker. Jeg forstå bare litt som du skriver.
<silverlightning> ganske bra å kunne skrive her i det hele tatt?
<vlt> Jeg prøve å lære ved å lese her ;-)
<silverlightning> hi hi,
<silverlightning> vi skriver mye tull
<vlt> Jeg ønsker å lære den ekte språk, ikke bare fra boka ;-)
<silverlightning> godt
<silverlightning> vi har ganske mange dialekter, som skiller seg fra hverandre
<silverlightning> jeg er fra Bergen
<silverlightning> mye den samme "R" som i Tyskland
<silverlightning> I oslo og på østlandet er "r-en" formet fremme på tungespissen
<silverlightning> vel, ikke helt, men lenger fremme i munnen
<silverlightning> jo faktisk tungespiss,
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> for noen år siden syklet jeg et stykke langs Rhinen og Mozel dalen
<silverlightning> veldig fint
<vlt> silverlightning: I Tyskland vi sier at noe «funkt» men ordet er «funktioniert» ;-)
<silverlightning> mye det samme ; )
<silverlightning> Tysk og Norsk er utvilsomt beslektet
<silverlightning> du må prøve nynorsk
<silverlightning> det har en annen klang, og litt annen måte å bruke  ordene
<vlt> silverlightning: Første jeg ønsker å lære bokmål.
<vlt> Hva betyr «gru»?
<silverlightning> skummelt
<silverlightning> scary
<vlt> OK
<vlt> I tysk det er «gruselig» …
<silverlightning> sikkert samme ord opprinelig
<silverlightning> opprinnelig
<silverlightning> etymologisk mener jeg
<silverlightning> vi kan nok si gruelig her også
<vlt> Jeg forstår. (Hva er [past] av «forstår»? «Forståd»?)
<silverlightning> forstått
<silverlightning> fortid
<vlt> hæ?
<vlt> fortid = "past"
<vlt> ?
<vlt> forsått = past of forstår, riktig?
<silverlightning> past=fortid    forstå-forstår- har forstått
<xt> nei
<silverlightning> akuurat
<xt> forstod :)
<xt> no forstår eg, i går forstod eg
<xt> det er past
<silverlightning> lol
<xt> men nynorsk då. :)
<silverlightning> sant
<silverlightning> men jeg sier det også
<silverlightning> muligens det er valgfritt?
<silverlightning> nei det er jo styrt av toden
<silverlightning> tid
<silverlightning> *'
<silverlightning> hvordan var det der igjen
<silverlightning> infinitive, persens, preteritum,
<silverlightning> past perfectum
<silverlightning> har glemt det
<silverlightning> presens*
<silverlightning> jeg er ikke venner med tastaturet i kveld heller
<vlt> ;-)
<vlt> Også. Jeg skrev «jer er tysk» nettopp.
<silverlightning> lol
<vlt> «jeg» er «eg» på nynorsk? Hvordan du sier det? [ai]?
<vlt> Som på engelsk?
<silverlightning> nei
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> som en lang tydelig e
<silverlightning> eller vekt på e
<silverlightning> som i gebrecht
<silverlightning> om det er et ord
<silverlightning> hmm, ikke helt det heller
<silverlightning> noen dialekter sier ei
<vlt> Takk.
<silverlightning> jo, ganske likt gebrecht
<silverlightning> den "e"
<silverlightning> g også
<silverlightning> men jeg er jo mer som jei
<silverlightning> eg med tydelig konsonant i g-en
<xt> som egg med kort g. :)
<silverlightning> lol
<vlt> xt: :)
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> har dere mplayer og gecko?
<silverlightning> bare trøbbel
<silverlightning> nrk tv
<vlt> Hva er gecko?
<silverlightning> kunne sagt ett eller annet stygt
<silverlightning> ¡@£$!"#"¤
<silverlightning> en plugin som gjør at mplayer funker i nettleseren
<silverlightning> eller i browser
<silverlightning> utrolig dustete av nrk å lage sperrer om det er problemet
<vlt> takk. Jeg forstod «nettleser» ;-)
 * xt òg
<silverlightning> xt, har du ubuntu?
<silverlightning> jeg har lubuntu
 * vlt ikke forstår «dustete»
<silverlightning> og ikke totem, muligens den oppfører seg anderledes
<silverlightning> likegreit lol
<xt> idiotic
<silverlightning> ja
<xt> dust = idiot, dustete = idiotic
<vlt> xt: takk
<silverlightning> tror jeg har et lite troll i datamaskinen, som roter til med vilje
<silverlightning> ha en god natt
<silverlightning> jeg må sove litt
<silverlightning> kanskje jeg logger på her i morgen
<vlt> ha det
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> hei igjen
<silverlightning> oppdaget noe
<silverlightning> er det mulig å sjekke om jeg har denne plugin
<silverlightning> wmp firefox plugin
<silverlightning> port25.technet.com/videos/downloads/wmpfirefoxplugin.exe
<silverlightning> ?
<geirha> Skriv about:plugins i adressefeltet.
<silverlightning> skriv?
<geirha> Ja, i firefox.
<geirha> Magisk nettside som forteller deg hvilke programtillegg som er installert i Firefox.
<silverlightning> jeg har chromium
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> jeg er i lubuntu
<silverlightning> men mye det samme s
<geirha> Men du kan uansett ikke installere wmpfirefoxplugin.exe
<silverlightning> hmm, win32 codeks
<vlt> silverlightning: Jeg tenker at du kan ikke bruke et windows plugin (exe) i linux os.
<silverlightning> hmm,
<silverlightning> det er jo ment  å være en linux plugin for windows media
<silverlightning> ?
<silverlightning> ¡@£$!"#¤
<Sakarias> moonlight hvis det er silverlight nrk bruker
<silverlightning> silverlight skal fungere
<silverlightning> også
<silverlightning> det rare er at når jeg er bootet i puppy linux funker det helt fint
<silverlightning> hele tiden
<vlt> Har du installed pkg-en "w32codecs"?
<silverlightning> der er samme mplayer gecko kombinasjonen
<silverlightning> nei
<silverlightning> vel,...
<silverlightning> jeg installerte to pakker fra package manager "lubuntu restricted"
<silverlightning> type meta pakke
<silverlightning> utrolig mye som kom der
<vlt> silverlightning: Skriv "dpkg -l 'w32*'" i terminal
<silverlightning> ingen pakker funnet
<silverlightning> hmm
<vlt> Du kan installere det og prøve igjen.
<silverlightning> , jeg er lei
<silverlightning> prøver i morgen heller
<silverlightning> roter det bare til
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-12
 * jo-erlend_ støtter seg til xkcd :>
<lnostdal> heheh
<lnostdal> mårn :]
<jo-erlend_> Nå steg Operas anseelse betraktelig i mine øyne. Det nye tillegget for å splitte opp innhold i sider og kolonner, virker totalt herlig.
<brik> :o
<jo-erlend_> med det kan kanskje webben endelig bli litt leservennlig. Virker kanskje litt mangelfullt, men en veldig god begynnelse.
<jo-erlend_> jeg refererer til http://www.digi.no/880101/opera-%ABfjerner-scrollbaren%BB
<jo-erlend_> det hadde vært bedre hvis man kunne ha variable antall kolonner, synes jeg, men det der uansett fint.
<brik> mm ser interessant ut
<stianhj> /j ##gnome
<stianhj> hmm, hvordan klarte jeg det
<superos> Noen som kjenner til connman? Er det et alternativ til nm?
<jo-erlend_> for mobiler og sånt?
<superos> for desktop
<jo-erlend_> tror det er ment for mobiler og sånt. Hvorfor spør du?
<Kagee> etter det jeg leser er den kun en backend?
<superos> Nettverksmodulen i e17 krever connman. Ser også at apt vil avinstallere nm hvis jeg vil installere connman.
<Berge> E17!
<Berge> Enlightment er herlig retro.
<superos> Blir spennende å se hva Samsung vil bruke Enlightenment til. Raster er ansatt der nå og har vel hintet om et eller annet nytt på mobilfronten.
<si-m1> e17, dev period 2001-2011
<si-m1> and counting
<si-m1> efl brukes i et kjøleskap
<si-m1> http://profusion.mobi/first_product_of_profusion_and_electrolux_partnership
<superos> Har det kjøleskapet connman?
<si-m1> neppe :)
<superos> hehe
<si-m1> du kan fint bruke networkmanager med e17 hvis du ikke trenger den systray-appleten
<si-m1> med wlanlista osv.
<superos> si-m1: Kobler meg på trådløst i e17 med iwconfig, men las et sted at en bør ha connman konfigurert i e17 hvis en vil bruke en eller annen modul. Kan det være wlan modulen?
<si-m1> ja
<si-m1> de medfølgene nettmodulene i e17 krever conman
<si-m1> de er ikke spesielt fan av networkmanager
<superos> Bruker du connman?
<si-m1> niks, kjører på stasjonær så bare droppa den helt
<superos> Ok, dette er for min netbook.
<si-m1> da er det nok en ide å kjøre conman
<si-m1> bare sørg for å ha networkmanagerpakkene liggende
<si-m1> hvis ting går galt
<superos> Ok, da prøver vi :-)
<si-m1> eller, hvis du bruker iwconfig og klarer å håndtere den så trenger du den vel forsåvidt ikke
<si-m1> den var litt flaky sist jeg testet conman, men det var vel et år siden eller noe slikt
<si-m1> da ble du ikke engang spurt om å installere den når du startet enlightenment
<Brumle> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1186/detail/
<si-m1> hm,  hvorfor står det ikke releasedato på ubuntu.com ?
<si-m1> er det ikke offisielt ennå?
<Kagee> Jeg trode det var i morgen ?
<Kagee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<si-m1> derfor jeg spør, siden jeg ikke fant det ;)
<si-m1> 13. ja
<si-m1> får vel satse på det da
<si-m1> mente de pleide å ha counter på forsiden
<Kagee> Ja, jeg savnet det.
<Malin> ja, har vært bra stille på ubuntu.com om 11.10
<vlt> Jeg bruker 11.10 siden mondag og tenker at de skammer seg ;-)
<jo-erlend_> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/ _)
<jo-erlend_> :)
<Kagee> vlt: er det et veldig dårlig tegn ?
<jo-erlend_> vlt, hvem er "de" og hva er det de skammer seg over?
<vlt> jo-erlend_: "de" = cannonical. Og det er mange tinger som funker ikke. Her.
<vlt> (Og jeg kan bare snakke litt norsk ;-)
<jo-erlend_> vlt, ok. Jeg merket ikke til til språket, annet enn at vi sier "mandag" på norsk. Men det er lettere å fikse problemer hvis du sier hva de er. Oneiric er ikke perfekt, men langt fra noe å skamme seg over, synes jeg.
<Malin> er vel allitds noen som klager uten å si hva som er galt :)
<hjd> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/10/12/ubuntu-11-10-open-week-october-17-21-2011/
<vlt> jo-erlend_, Malin: Jeg har mange problemer med audio cd-er, DVD-er og å spille ogg filer. Jeg tror at de er problemer med Banshee. I går jeg skrev noen bug-reporter.
<jo-erlend_> DVD _er_ jo et problem i seg selv. Ellers har jeg ikke vært borti noen problemer med ogg i Banshee, tror jeg.
<vlt> jo-erlend_: Å spille en DVD med vlc er ikke problem.
<xt> jo-erlend_: definer norsk
<xt> jo-erlend_: vlt: det heiter mondag på nynorsk :)
<jo-erlend_> xt, hvabehager?
<vlt> xt: Takk :)))
<xt> vlt: men du må enten skrive nynorsk eller bokmål, det er ikkje lov å blanda :)
<jo-erlend_> vlt, jeg mente at DVD er et problem, ikke at det er problematisk å spille av. Men VLC er spesielle. De bryr seg ikke om noenting. Det er grunnen  til at VLC aldri kan brukes som standard i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend_> xt, ah.. :)
<vlt> Etter jeg klikke på en ogg file Banshee begynner å spille. Når/hvis jeg [close] Banshee musikken ikke stanser.
<Malin> ja, om vlc var standard i ubuntu, ville en vel sliti med tanke på patenter, etc
<jo-erlend_> vlt, pause musikken før du lukker vinduet, så avslutter du. Ellers minimerer du det.
<jo-erlend_> ... ellers skjuler du det, mente jeg.
<vlt> Men jeg kan ikke [restore] Banshee vinduet. Å klikke på pause [button] i music indicator ikke gjør noe.
<jo-erlend_> merkelige greier. Jeg har brukt banshee hver dag i oneiric i lange tider. Aldri hatt noen problemer.
<vlt> hmmm
<jo-erlend_> hvordan har du installert? Har du installert alle oppdateringer og sånt?
<Malin> jo-erlend_: har du oppgradert til oneiric?
<Malin> jeg har så lyst å oppgarder jeg.. ser jo så nice ut
<jo-erlend_> gjorde det i midten av september, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend_> heh, nei, det kan det ikke ha vært. Må ha vært midten av august. :)
<jo-erlend_> men nå har jeg oppgradert alle ja. Jeg har ingen problemer på noen av dem, annet enn de små og kjente problemene med Unity og LightDM.
<Malin> så det er så stabilt?
<Malin> så ikke andre problemer enn hva en hr hatt i i unity på 11.04?
<vlt> Jeg brukte(?) debootstrap, deretter installerte pakken «ubuntu-desktop» og noe for å spille DVD-er fra medibuntu.org.
<jo-erlend_> malin, langt færre problemer enn i 11.04.
<Malin> jo-erlend_: nice, da oppgraderer jeg i morgen... :d
<Malin> har vært litt skeptisk til å oppgradere tidlig nå og sist gang også, men spesielt nå siden maskinen brukes til skole
<vlt> dual boot FTW
<Malin> vlt: ja, jeg har bare været litt skeptisk til å hive inn to distroer på en maskin. jeg ser for meg at det er komplisert, uten at det egentlig skal være det :) hehe
 * vlt forstår ikke «å hive inn»
<xt> installere
<xt> "throw in"
<vlt> xt: takk
<jo-erlend_> stuptrøtt! Gnatta :)
<vlt> God natt.
<vlt> (Det er ordet «hieven» også i tysk.)
<xt> type 40% av norske ord er vel tyske, så
<Malin> vlt: hive inn var vel litt tja, det er snakk om å installere :) hehe
<xt> " Det har blitt anslått at halvparten av ordforrådet i norsk kommer fra lavtysk["
<xt> "Av lånordene i Fritzners Gammelnorsk Ordbog er cirka 61 % fra latin, 25 % fra gammel- og mellomhøytysk, 7 % fra gammelfransk og under 5 % fra gammelengelsk."
 * vlt liker ordet «mellomhøytysk» :)
<silverlightning> hei
<Malin> hei
<silverlightning> har du peiling på alsamixer?
<silverlightning> hvordan går det forresten Malin ?
<silverlightning> ; )
<Malin> tja, jeg har hatt en kjip dag i dag, for å si det som det der, men føler meg bedre nå :D
<Malin> enn med deg?
<Malin> tja, peiling og peiling
<Malin> hva du lurer på om alsamixer? :)
<silverlightning> å fant det ut
<silverlightning> M endrer mute unmute
<silverlightning> ganske bra
<silverlightning> jeg reinstallerte
<silverlightning> igjen
<silverlightning> rotet til for mye med pakker
<Malin> :)
<Malin> ja, må ikke rote med pakkene veit du :)
<silverlightning> det er det jeg gjør
<silverlightning> og det var helt feil
<silverlightning> jeg installerte medibuntu, og gud vet hva
<silverlightning> flash sluttet å funke
<silverlightning> men så oppdaget jeg hvorfor nrk ikke vil streame
<silverlightning> dette er en gammel laptop, og grafik kortet bryter sammen med beste oppløsning
<silverlightning> medium setting er fin
<silverlightning> hva har din pc funnet på i det siste Malin?
<Malin> nei, den finner ikke på så mye selv den
<Malin> ah
<silverlightning> min virker som den gjør det av og til
<silverlightning> jeg prøver å laste den youtube dl
<silverlightning> tror jeg må gjøre det via terminal
<Malin> youtube downloader?
<Malin> laste den? skal du installere den?
<silverlightning> fant den
<silverlightning> installere
<silverlightning> den er komt i package manager in 11.10
<silverlightning> tror jeg måtte bruke terminal i 04
<Malin> ah
<Malin> men tror en kan installere alt via grafisk i synaptics, men bruker oftest terminal for å installere ting jeg da
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-13
<jo-erlend_> bra Dilbert i VG idag. :)
<jo-erlend> jøiemeg... Så mange oppdateringer _idag_?
<jo-erlend> ah, jeg bruker det norske arkivet igjen. Sikkert litt forsinket.
<jo-erlend> jaja, det blir spennende å se da. Både Unity og LightDM har blitt oppdatert, så kanskje de irriterende greiene har blitt fikset :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, jeg vil oppgradere til 11.10 nå, i og med at det er såpass stabilt
 * brik lurer hvor stabilt og om hibernate/sleep fortsatt kommer til å fungere...
<Malin> ja, håper det virker fortsatt ja
<brik> er bare et par uker siden det begynte å virke, så vil ikke miste det.. :>
<Malin> ah
<Malin> det virker for meg i 11.04
<shazzr> NÃ¥r (klokkeslett) skulle ocelot komme? Mener det var 11.00 norsk tid?
<Malin> bortsett fra når jeg er på skolen da
<Malin> usikker jeg
<brik> hvorfor virker det ikke når du er på skolen?
<Malin> godt spørsmål
<Malin> noen foreslo det kunne være noe med at jeg var koblet til eduroam
<Malin> kan jo være noe som skjer når jeg er koblet til et bestemt wifinett med nettverkskortet? hva veit jeg
<Kagee> Malin: bruker du trådløst hjemme ?
<brik> så rart
<Malin> Kagee: j
<Malin> ja
<Malin> hjemme går den ca alltid i suspend når jeg legger ned skjermen
<Malin> på skolen skjer det noen ganger, og noen ganger ikke
<[ZyteX]> Malin: kan det være noe med at på skolen så kjører du på batteri og hjemme så er strømforsyningen alltid plugget inn?
<Malin> [ZyteX]: nei, jeg bruker ofte strøm på skolen også
<[ZyteX]> Malin: har du husket å ofre kaffe og boller til it-gudene da?
<Malin> [ZyteX]: hm.. nei, men du sier noe, jeg får ta med boller og kaffe til de på orakeltjenesten
<Malin> hm... ubuntu.com ser likens ut enda
<shazzr> http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntu
<Malin> hm.. må sjekke hvordan jeg oppgraderte, den er ikke sluppet enda offesielt, men er jo samme som blir sluppet senere i ag, så skulle ikke være så stress
<virtuelv> med mindre man virkelig _må_ oppgradere, ville jeg hoppet bukk over hele 11.10
<geirha> Hvorfor det?
<virtuelv> Unity er ikke kanonstabilt (og suger lut)
<Malin> ja, jeg må jo ikke, men sånnsett så burde man jo kun holde se til lts
<virtuelv> gnome-shell, hvis du vil bruke det, funker heller ikke allverdens
<Malin> men er unity mer stabilt i 11.04?
<virtuelv> spotify funker ikke lenger i 11.10
<Malin> spotify bruker jeg ikke annet enn via wine en sjelden gang
<geirha> Har overlevd greit med Unity på bærbaren min.
<virtuelv> Malin: vanskelig for meg å vurdere, all den tid jeg helst unngår unity
<geirha> Bruker jo stort sett bare terminalen uansett.
<virtuelv> Malin: det er en native spotify for linux
<Malin> jeg veit at unity ikke er perfekt enda, men det er blitt gankse bra i det siste, og nå ser jeg for meg at det blir enda bedre ved å gå over på 11.10
<Malin> har så sykt lyst :D :D det ser jo så lekkert ut med 11.10 :)
<virtuelv> mulig folk er forskjellige
<virtuelv> unity gir meg mest lyst til å lempe hele laptopen tvers over rommet
<geirha> Man kan kun bruke linux-versjonen av spotify hvis man er betalende kunde
<virtuelv> geirha: riktig
<virtuelv> sånne ting i Unity som: Begynn en stor kopi/flytt-operasjon i Nautilis
<virtuelv> s/lis/lus/
<virtuelv> lukk dialogen
<geirha> Jeg trodde spotify var brukket første gang jeg prøvde den i unity. Trykket X-en for å minimere til notifikasjonsområdet, men det kom ingen ikon på panelet.
<virtuelv> lukk nautilus
<geirha> Viste seg at det lå under volumkontrollen.
<virtuelv> det er nå ingen måte å hente opp dialogen på, annet enn å åpne en ny instans av nautilus
<geirha> Som i grunn er en logisk plass å gjemme den :)
<virtuelv> for så å høyreklikke i ikonet som dukker opp og velge "show copy dialog"
<virtuelv> og den hersens unity-docken
<virtuelv> hvis du trenger at den autogjemmer seg, så er den i veien for en haug av applikasjoner, konstant
<virtuelv> hvis den da ikke bestemmer seg for å legge seg under andre vinduer, sånn at du må resize/minimere absolutt alle appene dine før du kan nå den
<virtuelv> å tweake fontene må du laste ned et tredjepartsverktøy for i 11.10
<virtuelv> (gnome-tweak-tool)
<virtuelv> hvorfor i all verden går det ikke an å skru av bluetooth permanent, btw
<virtuelv> jeg må skru det av _hver_ gang jeg starter maskinen
<virtuelv> power-settingene har ikke lenger autodimming av display på batteri
<virtuelv> ubuntu lader ellers også batteriet på en måte Lenovo advarer mot
<virtuelv> uten at jeg finner noe sted jeg kan fikse det i UI-et
<virtuelv> for å behandle disker er det ingenting som funker skikkelig lenger
<virtuelv> disk utility har et ekstremt uklart UI
<virtuelv> og gparted funker bare halvveis
<virtuelv> i løpet av dagen har:
<virtuelv> 1. Maskinen min skrudd seg av umiddelbart mens jeg prøvde å formatere en ekstern disk i gparted
<virtuelv> 2. gparted gitt feilmeldinger under operasjoner på samme disk
<virtuelv> 3. disk utility gitt feilmeldinger med mindre innhold
<virtuelv> 4. gparted lykkes med samme operasjon den feilet på i 2.
<virtuelv> Kan nevne at Win 7 gjorde jobben som den skulle, så det er ikke disken
<virtuelv> (Hva vil jeg frem til: Jeg opplever 11.10 som den mest ustabile releasen av ubuntu på 3-4 år, og ville foreslå at folk som ikke _må_ venter
<Malin> til meg er docken nesten aldri i veien, er kun om je trykker send e-post i evolution
<virtuelv> for meg er den i veien for nettleseren
<virtuelv> den er i veien for mappelisten i epostprogrammet
<virtuelv> den er i veien for mappelisten i nautilus
<virtuelv> kanallisten i xchat
<virtuelv> løsningen er selvsagt å skru av autohide
<geirha> Hos meg gjemmer den seg for nettleseren og programmer generelt. epost, nautilus og xchat bruker jeg ikke, så vet ikke med de.
<Malin> hos meg gjemmer den seg alltid, jeg har fikset litt her :D
<virtuelv> geirha: joda, men den trigger dersom du flytter pekeren til venstre kant av skjermen, noe jeg gjerne gjør
<geirha> Ah, sånn ja
<Malin> ja, men spørs vel hvor langt du putter den til venstre?
<Malin> nå hadde jeg pekeren til venstre uten at det skjedde noe, men har jeg dne til venstre og holder den der litt så dukker det opp
<virtuelv> Malin: poenget mitt er at jeg heller vil gjøre noe i appen jeg holder på med enn unity
<virtuelv> men den docken gjør det vanskelig
<Malin> virtuelv: ja, jeg kan jo skjønne det :)
<virtuelv> og en bug gjør at det ikke går an å endre hvordan docken trigges
<Malin> sånnsett hadde det kanskje vært bedre om man kunne hatt den til autohide og nederst?
<virtuelv> (øverse venstre hjørne ville nesten funket, men en bug forhindrer deg fra å gjøre den tilpassingen
<Malin> virtuelv: ah, ja, det hadde jo vært bedre om en kunne endra det, men ja
<virtuelv> og det er _designavgjørelse_ at du ikke kan flytte den
<Malin> det er jo synd for det er jo noe en kan vende seg til også, at du må opp til venstre hjørne for å få docken
<Malin> og det ville egnetlig ært det beste med tanke på de problemene du skisserr også
<virtuelv> jeg liker gnome-shell mye bedre
<virtuelv> men det er omtrent like stabilt som en psykotisk narkoman
<virtuelv> uten at jeg dermed _liker_ gnome-shell
<virtuelv> gnome-2 funket uten altfor mange bells&whistles, men det nye er visst at man skal kaste all kode, og all lærdom
<virtuelv> for å se fancy ut
<Malin> om det hadde virket bedre, så er det jo viktig at ting ser tiltalende ut på brukeren også
<Malin> men liten vits at det ser fancy ut om det ikke virker tilfredsstillende. dEt er jeg enig i
<virtuelv> menmen
<virtuelv> er viktigere ting i dag
<virtuelv> hvil i fred, Dennis Ritchie
<virtuelv> ( http://www.osnews.com/story/25232/Dennis_Ritchie_Creator_of_UNIX_and_C_Dead_at_70 )
<Malin> åj :s
<Malin> :(
<Malin> ble koblet fra nettverk under upgrade jeg. Ser ut som om hele networkingen er disabled
<Malin> gikk jo fint å oppgradere.. tihi
<si-m1> *oppgradere*
<si-m1> 83 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<si-m1> aiai
<si-m1> ble litt
<si-m1> siden igår
<Malin> jau
<Malin> får reinstallere litt småting så det får riktige dependencies og sånt
<si-m1> funka greit her og bortsett fra at pulseaudioconfigen sluttet å virke
<Malin> er noe med at den ikke sier i fra om at poweradapteren er tilkoblet da
<si-m1> syntes ikke ubuntuoppgraderinger er spesielt smertefrie
<si-m1> nesten bedre å reinstallere
<Malin> sant, det kunne vært enda mer smertefritt enn det er
<Malin> men litt smerte kan jo være fint også
<si-m1> skeptisk
<si-m1> ikke ossmerte i alle fall
<si-m1> ah, nå fungerer flashplugin-installeren igjen også
<Malin> åj, det er en annen kul ting, når en tabber mellom vinduer, og holder tab nede om man har flere terminaler oppe... tihi
<Malin> da kan man velge hvilken man skal åpne :D :D
<Malin> nice nice
<Malin> snx
<Malin> kj
<Malin> noen av ikonene i dropdown-menyer mangler nå etter upgrade
<Malin> f.eks. om man i terminalen trykker view, så er det en firkant med forbudt-skilt på knappene zoom inn out osv
<Malin> hm.. prøver å få fn + sleepknappen min til å bli lock screen igjen, men når jeg prøver å endre det i snarveioppsettet, så får jeg ingen reaksjon når jeg trykker fn + sovenknappen, altså når man velger ny tastekombo for en funksjon
<silverlightning> hei
<Malin> hei silverlightning
<silverlightning> jeg har aldri fått knappene bak tastaturet til å funke i linux
<silverlightning> du vet de mellom tasatur og skjerm
<silverlightning> der er to der, en konvolutt og en i med ring rundt
<Malin> hm?
<Malin> er det knapper bak tastaturet? :)
<silverlightning> men meny launch knappen med windows logoen funker !!
<Malin> jau
<Malin> men skjønte kke hva du mente ikke virket :)
<silverlightning> vel ikke under, men det feltet mellom tastatur og skjerm på en laptop har ofte en del knotter man kan trykke på
<silverlightning> som; av/på knappen, tror det skal starte ulike applikasjoner
<Malin> av /påknappen på tastaturet?
<silverlightning> ja og noen ekstra
<Malin> ah, de knappene ja
<silverlightning> bak tastaturet
<silverlightning> eller hvor nå man har den er jo litt forskjelling
<Malin> jau
<Malin> irriterende at jeg ikke får definert den sove-knappen slik jeg vil, fordi jeg ikke er sikker på hva den heter :)
<silverlightning> jeg får ikke til sove-funksjonen til i det hele tatt
<Malin> virket som lock-screen her før upgrade. Omkonfiguerte den til det :)
<Malin> men nå må jeg konfiguere på nytt, men skjer ikke noe når det står enter new command og jeg trykker tastekombinasjonen jeg ønsker :)
<silverlightning> er du i Oneric?
<silverlightning> hvilke konnotasjoner skal vi få av det navnet?
<silverlightning> on-eric?  one_ric
<silverlightning> tror den var lansert for knappe timen siden
<Malin> silverlightning: jepp
<Malin> ja, jeg oppgraderte noen timer før den var released offesielt :)
<silverlightning> jeg er på lubuntu maskinen
<Malin> klarte ikke vente mer :)
<Malin> denne er så awesome
<Malin> men er noen barnesykdommer her ja
<silverlightning> jeg er i mandag-/tirsdagsversionen enda
<silverlightning> håper oppdateringer fikser eventuelle problemer
<Malin> skulle gjerne hatt den application-switcheren (alt + tab) til å vist alle åpne vinduer for en programgruppe litt raskere
<silverlightning> husker du jeg slet litt med nrk?
<silverlightning> jeg fant ut hvorfor
<silverlightning> det er grafikk korten på den gamle maskinen
<silverlightning> kortet
<silverlightning> alt tab?
<silverlightning> aldri prøvd den før
<silverlightning> er den safe å prøve?
<silverlightning> alle vinduer vises liksom etter hvert?
<Malin> bare trykk alt + tab
<Malin> nettopp
<Malin> åpne opp to terminaler først
<Malin> så alt-tabber du ved å trykke alt tab, holde inne alt mens du trykker flere ganger på tab til du kommer til terminalikonet
<Malin> der slipper du tab og holder inne alt
<Malin> så dukker det opp en mulighet for å bytte mellom de åpne terminalvinduene
<Malin> det er det jeg syntes går litt for tregt
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> jeg må visst gå over til økologiske egg helt
<Malin> ja... hm.. fant du et ikke-økologisk egg i oneiric? :p
<Malin> nei, vi snakkes senere
<silverlightning> to terminaler?
<silverlightning> hmm
<si-m1> økologisk eggdrop
<Malin> ja
<Malin> eller åpne opp to vinduer i firefox om det er enklere
<silverlightning> litt flimrete
<silverlightning> men jeg får et lite grått vidu som viser alle som er åpent, pidgin, terminal, og chromium
<silverlightning> det er lubuntu default programmer
<silverlightning> some jeg har oppe nå
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> takk for tipset
<silverlightning> ny taste funksjon er alltid bra
<silverlightning> ; )
<lnostdal_> ser det har rullet masse tekst forbi her, men har noen oppgradert til den nye releasen? .. åssen er ting? ..   (KDE her da, men kanskje noe info generelt også)
<silverlightning> jeg har lubuntu
<silverlightning> den er visst ikke helt ferdig enda, men jeg har test release fra et par dager siden
<silverlightning> lnostdal, er oppgraderingen tilgjenelig via update manager nå?
<lnostdal_> okei
<lnostdal_> vet ikke, kan sjekke
<silverlightning> Jeg installerte på nytt via cd
<silverlightning> jeg booted Ubuntu live cd-en
<silverlightning> den er fin
<silverlightning> og den funket på et par HP maskiner som ikke helt har taklet Ubuntu tidligere
<silverlightning> booted helt fint
<lnostdal_> joda, 11.10 dukker opp som en potensiell oppgradering i kpackagekit her
<silverlightning> tar en uke vanligvis
<silverlightning> å oppdatere til ny versjon
<silverlightning> vel, i hvert fall en god tur med hunden, en kanne te og en tv film
<silverlightning> utrolig irriterende
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> for en som er litt utålmodig
<silverlightning> må stikke
<silverlightning> ; )
<jo-erlend> har dere sett den her? www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<jo-erlend> <geirha> Viste seg at det lå under volumkontrollen. <-- vel... :)
<geirha> Ja, måtte trykke på høyttalerikonet
<jo-erlend> <virtuelv> geirha: joda, men den trigger dersom du flytter pekeren til venstre kant av skjermen, noe jeg gjerne gjør <-- det er konfigurerbart. Jeg synes det er behagelig å bruke et "hot corner" for å vise den. Skulle egentlig gjerne hatt det sånn at hvorvidt den viste seg var avhengig av hvor "hardt" du dyttet pekeren inn i kanten, eller hvor langt du flyttet den fra.
<geirha> To forskjellige tema
<jo-erlend> <virtuelv> og en bug gjør at det ikke går an å endre hvordan docken trigges <-- hvilken bug? Installer oppgraderinger.
<jo-erlend> <Malin> det er jo synd for det er jo noe en kan vende seg til også, at du må opp til venstre hjørne for å få docken <-- nede til venstre er mer behagelig ettersom du da slipper konflikter med vindusknappene. Det er litt irriterende at launcheren viser seg når du prøver å lukke vinduer.
<jo-erlend> <Malin> åj, det er en annen kul ting, når en tabber mellom vinduer, og holder tab nede om man har flere terminaler oppe... tihi <-- prøv alt+§
<jo-erlend> geirha, jeg vet. Jeg scrollet. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg synes det er veldig fint at man får samlet disse tingene, som for eksempel kontroll av lydting, under ett ikon. Det blir enda bedre når alle programmene etterhvert begynner å bruke det. :)
<geirha> Ja, er jo en logisk plass å gjemme den ... må bare vite om det først :)
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> samme er det med konvolutten. Det er nok mange som tror at det bare er mailvarsel.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo sånt man lærer raskt.
<jo-erlend> men den Ubuntu Tour websidegreia var jo skikkelig kul. Den må være helt ny?
<jo-erlend> altså, jeg mener... De hadde ikke noe sånt for natty?
<geirha> Kan ikke huske å ha sett den før, nei.
<geirha> Hehe, jeg åpnet firefox og gikk til ubuntu.com i den tour-greia. Man kan ta touren i touren ...
<Malin> what?! alt + § ? det skal nok stå tab der
<jo-erlend> malin, nei, knappen over tab.
<jo-erlend> alt+tab bytter mellom vinduer. Alt+§ bytter mellom vinduer fra et spesielt program. Hvis du for eksempel har mange terminaler oppe og du skal bytte mellom dem, så er det alt+§ du bruker. Den vil da bare vise terminaler.
<jo-erlend> dvs; det er i prinsippet en snarvei for (alt+tab, pilvenstre, pilned) som gjør det samme.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke helt sant, forresten. Trykker man på § flere ganger, så flytter man mellom vinduene, naturligvis. Kan bruke piltastene også.
<Malin> jo-erlend: okey, smart, men alt + tab virker også
<Malin> men kanskje raskere å bruke alt + § om en allerede er i programgruppen
<Malin> aha, smart
<jo-erlend> mye.
<Malin> takk :D
<jo-erlend> værsågod. :)
<jo-erlend> alt+shift+opp viser alle vinduene du har i et gitt arbeidsområde. :)
<Malin> altså. er jeg i gedit og skal bytte mellom to vinduer, bruker jeg alt + § er jeg i opera og skal til gedit, alt-tabber jeg til den, slipper tab, holder alt nede og så får jeg en lignende meny og så velger jeg vinduet
<Malin> ja :D
<Malin> jo-erlend: finnes det noe shortcut til den powermenyen?
<jo-erlend> F10 er for å åpne menyene, så da blir det F10, venstre.
<jo-erlend> litt tullete F-knapp å velge forresten. De burde ha brukt en F-knapp for venstrehånda ettersom piltastene er på høyre side.
<jo-erlend> men det funker jo. :)
<jo-erlend> men det funker jo. :)
<jo-erlend> men det funker jo. :)
<jo-erlend> woops. :)
<SlimG> Noen tips til hvordan jeg får tilgang til imagecreate() funksjonen i php5 på ubuntu server 10.04?
<SlimG> gd2 er aktivert sier phpinfo()
<Berge> Hva sier gd_info()?
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, det burde de jo, men kanskje jeg kan omdefinere det en plass
<Malin> ah, ja, det virket, men da må jeg bla meg bort, vil liksom ha en egen for bare powermenu
<Malin> jo-erlend: jeg må trykke f10, så bruke piltasene forå bla meg bortover, eller var det en enklere måte?
<jo-erlend> malin, det er jo bare to klikk. Ett klikk på F10, så ett klikk på venstre pil.
<jo-erlend> Det er ikke egne tastatursnarveier til indikatorene. Tror at det ville ha blitt litt inkonsekvent også. Hvorfor skulle powercog ha en tastatursnarvei hvis ikke meldingsindikatoren hadde det, osv. Siden det kan være så mange indikatorer som helst, ville det være litt vanskelig å gjøre det på en konsekvent måte med direkte snarveier.
<Malin> ah, det virker ikke når jeg sitter i en terminal, men virket i  fra documentviewer
<comradekingu> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ stilig
<brik> er det akkurat sånn den ser ut? :o
<Malin> brik: ja, men jeg har ikke den menyen helt nederst
<Malin> men er vel for å navigere i den guidete turen
<brik> ser ikke verst ut
<brik> til og med samboeren som sverget på å ikke røre ubuntu igjen er litt fristet
<hjd> hei, ubuntu.no har fått tilbake logoen sin :)
<brik> hadde den ikke det før?
<hjd> det er mulig det er en stund siden den kom tilbake, men det var bare et oransj banner øverst veldig lenge.
<Malin> brik: ^^ <<-- det med samboeren din :D
<Malin> rett at ubuntu.no var uten logo en periode ja
 * citoyen har kledd på seg ny release
<Malin> citoyen: da er vi to
<jo-erlend> citoyen, sitter'n godt? :)
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Mjo, litt startvansker som vanlig
<citoyen> En litt snurrig en - pulseaudio hengte seg opp ved første boot, så oppstartstrudelutten gikk i loop
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> den er jo så fin fra før :)
<citoyen> har bare oppgradert laptopen foreløpig
<citoyen> den stasjonære gir som regel litt mer vanskeligheter
<citoyen> ati-grafikk
<citoyen> alltid noe tull
<comradekingu> funker 11.10 på ARM?
<Malin> skulle tro det, tror alle ubuntu-versjoner støtter en menge prosessorer, deriblant arm
<Malin> med mindre ting blir klart etterhvert da
<silverlightning> hei
<silverlightning> prosessor problem?
<hjd> hm, ville tro det skal være en versjon til arm. Btw, noen som vet om ubuntu automatisk  støtter alle arkitekturer som debian gjør, eller om det har valgt seg ut noen av dem?
<Berge> hjd: Kun amd64, i386 og ARM.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, er det et radeon kort av nyere modell, så kommer du til å bli veldig glad når du hiver ut de proprietære driverne og bruker radeon isteden.
<Berge> Ja, man blir mye gladere av dårlig 3D-ytelse.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, jepp! Gleder meg som et lite barn til å få meg en OMAP5 med Precise Pangolin på :)
<jo-erlend> Berge, bortsett fra at 3d-ytelsen i radeon-driveren _banker_ ytelsen fra fglrx.
<comradekingu> hvor får du det fra?
<jo-erlend> 2d også.
<Berge> uhm
<comradekingu> qualcomm krait kommer til å bli bra
<Berge> Siden når?
<jo-erlend> jeg får det fra målinger gjort på min PC med Radeon HD5850.
<jo-erlend> Berge, antakelig siden AMD begynte å sette av folk til å jobbe på heltid med den åpne driveren.
<Berge> SÃ¥, skjer faktisk det?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Berge> SÃ¥, hvordan yter den i forhold til Windows-driveren? (-:
<Berge> Helt håpløst?
<jo-erlend> de har holdt på et års tid, tror jeg. radeon-driveren var allerede mye bedre i Natty enn de proprietære, men i oneiric er de helt strålende. Men de mangler noen funksjoner som mer avanserte spill og sånt trenger.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det har jeg ingen muligheter til å teste. Men nå slipper jeg alle de fordømte problemene med de proprietære driverne og det i seg selv er verdt en hel del.
<Berge> Hvilke funksjoner?
<jo-erlend> aner ikke. Ingenting jeg trenger. :)
<Berge> …
<Berge> Så du sier at driverne yter bra for syntetiserte tester som tester akkurat det de gjør bra?
<Berge> Jeg holder meg til ufrie nvidia-drivere (-:
<jo-erlend> vel, altså, de proprietære driverne er langt tregere og mye mer ustabile for alt jeg gjør med PCen min.
<Berge> Og citoyen har helt sikkert akkurat det samme bruksmønsteret smo deg!
<Malin> er det ati det er snakk om jo-erlend ?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Malin> jeg har også ufrie nvidia-drivere
<jo-erlend> jeg spiller ikke de helt nyeste spillene og sånt likevel. Men jeg la merke til at need for speed funker med de åpne driverne og ikke med de proprietære.
<hjd> Berge: aha. Var omtrent det jeg trodde.
<Berge> hjd: Debian støtter åtte arkitekturer eller så offisielt, og så en lite bunke uoffisielt.
<Berge> Og NetBSD støtter alt fra VAX til brødristere og fandens oldemor.
<Berge> Jeg tror vi har 14 eller 15 maskiner med forskjellige arkitekturer på NetBSD på jobb til sammen.
<comradekingu> knaker og går
<hjd> mhm har hørt netBSD støtter det meste.
<hjd> Berge: hva bruker dere netBSD til? Diverse embedded systemer?
<Berge> hjd: Varme opp lokaler, mest d-:
<Berge> Det er litt ymse støttesystemer (serieportdistribusjon og slikt), men mest har vi gamle skrotnisser.
<hjd> Berge: btw, du styrer det norske Ubuntu-speilet, ikke sant? Er det noe særlig trafikk der nå? :)
<Berge> hjd: 700-800Mbit.
<Berge> Cur: 748.24 Mbits/sec
<Berge> Litt ned nå.
<hjd> som i forhold til normalt er ...
<Berge> Skavise
<Berge> 40-50Mbit/s.
<Berge> I snitt over en måned.
<Berge> Det ligger og vaker rundt 100Mbit/s på dagtid.
<Berge> http://stats.trivini.no/munin/trivini.no/redskapet.trivini.no/index.html#network
<Berge> (For slippet er det noe avlasting til andre bokser, så det er ikke hele historien.)
<hjd> Morsomt :)
<silverlightning> hei
<citoyen> jo-erlend: jeg bytter drivere for hver release, round-robin, for å finne noe som i det hele tatt lar meg få grafikk
<citoyen> 3d er underordnet så lenge 2d ikke virker
<citoyen> husker ikke i farten hva jeg har akkurat nå
<silverlightning> bruker dere skype?
<citoyen> jo - nå har jeg de frie, men har problemer med to skjermer
<citoyen> silverlightning: ja
<citoyen> men mest i jobbsammenheng, ikke privat
<silverlightning> er den in pakage manger?
<citoyen> tror det, i den ufrie tredjepartsdelen
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> finner dem ikke
<silverlightning> og jeg har aktivert tredjeparts software ,
<silverlightning> typisk
<hjd> silverlightning: den ligger under canonical-partnere
<silverlightning> ok, package manager en gang til
<hjd> hvilken package manager bruker du, forresten?
<silverlightning> jeg er i ubuntu
<silverlightning> synaptic
<silverlightning> lubunt**
<silverlightning> lubuntu**
<silverlightning> beklager, tastaturet er ikke venner med meg bestandig
<hjd> I synaptic, sjekk innstillinger-> programvarearkiv -> annen programvare og se om du har haket av canonical-partnere.
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/178858
<silverlightning> ser det riktig ut?
<silverlightning> vet ikke hvorfor noe er listet to ganger
<hjd> Det er listet to ganger fordi den lister ferdige pakker og kildekode.
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> jeg trenger jo ikke kildekoder egentlig
<silverlightning> med mindre jeg avanserer dramatisk
<hjd> men finner den ikke skype i det hele tatt når du søker etter det?
<jo-erlend> citoyen, hva slags problemer med to skjermer?
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Skjermene er ikke like store, og på den minste går arbeidsområdet utenfor skjermflaten
<silverlightning> den finner noen plugins, en pigin plugin for skype, men den krever skype i tillegg
<hjd> silverlightning: har du søkt i software-center, forøvrig? Jeg finner skype der i oneiric ut av boksen. (Riktignok ubuntu, ikke lubuntu, men de henter jo pakker fra samme sted)
<silverlightning> lubuntu har ikke software centre
<silverlightning> hva heter pakken?
<jo-erlend> citoyen, mener du når du trykker super+s? Jeg forsto ikke helt. Men det er en kjent sak at i arbeidsområdeoversikten, så flyter ting litt rundt.
<silverlightning> apt-get finner den skanskje
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Når jeg flytter musen rundt omkring, så stopper den ikke ved toppen eller bunnen av skjermen
<jo-erlend> what? Jo, Lubuntu har da det?
<silverlightning> ja, oneric her også
<silverlightning> hvor?
<hjd> silverlightning: har du aktivert canonical-partners selv? Har du isåfall sett etter oppdatering etter at du gjorde det?
<citoyen> men nå prøver jeg å installere den ufrie igjen etter oppdateringen, i håp om at den funker nå
<silverlightning> ja tror det
<jo-erlend> citoyen, hvilket skjermkort er det du har?
<hjd> se etter oppdateringer en gang til for å være sikker. Hvis du legger til flere pakkebrønner, må man oppdatere for å kunne hente pakker derfra.
<silverlightning> jo-erlend: bare synaptic package manager
<citoyen> brb, reboot med ny driver
<silverlightning> ok
<hjd> silverlightning: aha. morsomt. Software center finner skype, men for å kunne installere det må jeg aktivere canonical partners. Jeg vet ikke hvordan det skjer i andre pakkebehandlere.
<hjd> hva sier "apt-cache policy skype" ?
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/178862
<citoyen> ah, bedre
<jo-erlend> silverlightning, installer appsjappa. apt-get install software-center
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det funka? Men da er det spennende å høre hvilket kort du har. Er det eldre enn 5-serien?
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/178865
<jo-erlend> silverlightning, tror det ligger i Canonical Partners. Men det er sikkert enklere å finne det i programvaresenteret.
<silverlightning> apt-cache policy skype gav ingenting
<citoyen>  gjoradeon hd 3600
<citoyen> eh
 * citoyen prøver igjen
<hjd> jo-erlend: det gjør det. Men programvaresenteret krever at man trykker "bruk denne kilden" for å kunne installere det, og jeg er som sagt ikke sikker på hvordan man gjør det i andre pakkebehandlere.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: radeon hd 3600
<citoyen> det er noen år gammelt
<jo-erlend> ah. Ja, jeg vet at det er dårligere støtte for de eldre kortene. Det var derfor jeg sa "radeon kort av nyere modell"
<silverlightning> noen av de radeon driverne er ikke god i buntu
<jo-erlend> de begynner utviklingen av åpne drivere med de nyeste kortene. Det er ikke så vanskelig å forstå, egentlig. De vil jo helst selge litt maskinvare :)
<silverlightning> uansett, der er jo drivere, men ikke by default
<jo-erlend> for HD5xxx og oppover, er de åpne driverne helt klart å anbefale. For eldre kort bør man bruke de proprietære.
<citoyen> har hatt problemer med KMS de siste releasene
<jo-erlend> ja, det der er helt jævlig.
<citoyen> i forrige release fungerte ikke de proprietære i det hele tatt
<citoyen> i den før der funket det med manuell modesetting
<silverlightning> jeg tror gamle driverpakker kan være tilgjengelig?
<silverlightning> fra ubuntu 8 og slikt
<silverlightning>  da funket de
<silverlightning> ikke optimalt men funket
<silverlightning> noen kort helt fint
<citoyen> men når jeg er i gang med å lufte irritasjoner: unity-launcheren er UBRUKELIG når man har to skjermer og den høyre er hovedskjerm
<citoyen> det går nemlig ikke an å velge at den skal være noe annet sted enn helt til venstre
<jo-erlend> og...?
<silverlightning> ubuntu hadde noen åpne driver pakker som var brukbare, men så ble de erstattet av noe annet, som var bedre der de funket, men noen kort ble helt satt ut da
<citoyen> og den venstreste delen av den venstreste skjermen er veldig langt borte fra der jeg jobber
<jo-erlend> altså, det er mengen at den skal være på venstre siden av den venstre skjermen, men jeg vet at det er en liten glipp mellom teori og praksis der. Jeg bytta bare kontaktene på skjermene mine :)
<hjd> gamle driverpakker er sikkert tilgjengelig (http://packages.ubuntu.com/), men jeg vet ikke hvor bra de vil fungere når alt rundt har endret seg mellom utgivelser.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ah, ok.
<citoyen> jeg vil gjerne ha den til høyre på høyre skjerm
<jo-erlend> kan jo alltids legge på et ekstra panel som i gnome2.
<citoyen> men noen har visst bestemt at det ikke er Riktig
<citoyen> kan jo alltids ditche hele unity og bruke vanilje-gnome
<citoyen> det var det jeg gjorde i forrige release
<citoyen> tenkte jeg skulle gi unity en ny sjanse nå, men jeg tror ikke den sjansen varer så veldig lenge
<silverlightning> håper skype dukker opp i package manger etter hvert, skal jo være der i teorien
<jo-erlend> det finnes grunner til det, blant annet at ubuntu-knappen var på panelet før. Nå som den er på launcheren, finnes det ingen veldig god grunn til at den ikke skal kunne være på høyre side. sabdfl skrev om det for en stund siden.
<jo-erlend> silverlightning, den ligger i programvaresenteret.
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> brb
<jo-erlend> citoyen, vel. Det er jo som sagt ikke noe problem å legge til ekstra paneler i Unity, hvis du vil ha oppgavelinje i tillegg.
<jo-erlend> xfce4-panel, for eksempel, er kjempefint. Støtte for mange skjermer og alt mulig. :)
<Kagee> jeg har forelsket meg i kde, etter at jeg ble overtalt til å prøve kubuntu
<Kagee> noe jeg ikke hadde trodd var mulig for et år sida.
<jo-erlend> jeg har prøvd å like kde i så mange år, men jeg klarer ikke.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Jeg har ennå ikke funnet ut hvordan man konfigurerer unity. Ikke at jeg har prøvd ekstremt hardt, har bare klikket der jeg ville forventet å finne noe
<citoyen> men klassisk gnome funker i grunn helt greit for meg, så det er like greit å bare hoppe tilbake til det
<hjd> jeg har prøvd kde fra tid til annen, men er fortsatt ikke overbevist. Hva byttet du fra?
<jo-erlend> citoyen, i compizconfig-settings-manager. Men det er ikke så mye å konfigurere. Men du kan legge på xfce4-panel, så får du det beste fra begge leire.
<citoyen> jeg brukte kde lenge, men endte opp med gnome da kde4 kom
<Kagee> hjd: unity -> ubuntu classic -> debian -> lubuntu -> kubuntu
<jo-erlend> citoyen, jeg anbefaler deg å gi unity litt tid. Til tross for sine små mangler, så er det definitivt det beste jeg noengang har prøvd. Men det tar litt tid å vende seg til det.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Skal gi det noen dager. Men jeg ser allerede en del småting som irriterer meg
<citoyen> bare noe så enkelt som at det krever TO tastetrykk å åpne ny terminal fra launcheren
<citoyen> s/tastetrykk/museklikk/
<jo-erlend> citoyen, å?
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Ja. Ett klikk på ikonet, og ett på "Ny terminal"
<hjd> Kagee: oi. SÃ¥pass. Hva med xfce?
<jo-erlend> super+shift+3 hos meg, ettersom terminalen ligger som nummer tre.
<hjd> ctrl+alt+t skal vel åpne terminal?
<citoyen> joda, det finnes alltids veier rundt det
<hjd> husker ikke om man må legge til det i nyere versjoner, men veldig kjekt. :)
<citoyen> men om jeg sitter med musen i hånden er det kjapt å klikke på ikonet som er rett foran nesen min
<citoyen> eller ville vært kjapt, hvis det ikke var fire meter til venstre
<jo-erlend> citoyen, en av idéene i Unity er å bruke tastaturet så mye som mulig når det er tilgjengelig. Det er mye mer effektivt enn å bruke mus.
<Kagee> hjd: næææ. lubuntu > xfce. Jeg har aldri skjønt poenget med xfce, men det får kanskje en plass nå som ubuntu er unity-only
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Det som er mest effektivt er å bruke det jeg har hånden på akkurat i øyeblikket
<jo-erlend> vel... Nei, jeg tror du får problemer med å overbevise meg om det, faktisk :)
<jo-erlend> kanskje hvis du er venstrehendt, men jeg tviler på det og. :)
<citoyen> om jeg sitter og holder på med grafikk, og trenger å starte ett eller annet program, så legger jeg ikke fra meg stylusen for å legge hendene på tastaturet for å starte programmet
<hjd> Kagee: jeg tror det også xfce virker tiltalende for gnome2-brukere som ikke vil til gnome3.
<citoyen> da bruker jeg stylusen til å klikke på ikonet
<hjd> Jeg synes xubuntu var veldig greit, men det har et par mangler for min del til å kunne brukes fulltid. Burde sikkert se litt mer på det på et tidspunkt.
<hjd> lxde har jeg sett bittelitt på, men jeg vet ikke helt.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ah, ja, den kjøper jeg faktisk. Sjelden godt eksempel. :)
<jo-erlend> men da ville jeg bare ha lagt til noen paneler, så får du begge deler. Bare å installere xfce4-panel, kjøre xfce4-panel og legge til ting på panelene. Ingen konflikter i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> lxpanel er også fint, forresten.
<jo-erlend> fordelen med xfce4-panel er at du kan ha forskjellige paneler per skjerm. Lxpanel støtter ikke det. De strekker seg over hele.
<superos> Og der var oppdateringa ferdig. Så var det å prøve å venne seg til og like Unity igjen :-)
<superos> Denne gangen skal jeg prøve hardt.
<superos> Og sånn ser det ut nå http://bildr.no/view/999458
<Malin> superos: unity rocker, men er vel ikke 100%
<superos> Mer 89% (som batteriet mitt).
<superos> Som lyser rødt av en eller annen grunn.
<lnostdal> oppgraderte KUbuntu'n her nå .. må si det var skuffende .. skuffende kjedelig ..  noe  som er dritbra!   ..alt fungerer; og ingenting har flyttet på seg eller gjort andre rare ting (uten at jeg ville det selv) :D
<torror> god aften
<silverlightning> god aften torror
<torror> kan du hjelpe meg med display driver spørsmål
<torror> ?
<Malin> torror: hva er spørsmålet da?
<torror> jeg har valgt unity 3d (default) men det fungerer som unity 2d. så jeg lurer på om det er noe med nvidia driveren
<torror> har prøvd v 178 og current og nå current oppdatert
<torror> hva nå enn den oppdaterte versjonen er
<torror> har ikke sett de 'oppdatert' driverene i tidligere distrubisjoner
<torror> altså jeg får ikke aktivisert effeketer som ustødige vinduer og lignende
<torror> på 11.10 oneiric
<silverlightning> unity er default i Ubuntu, trodde det var Gnome
<silverlightning> ?
<torror> unity er default ja
<silverlightning> ok
<Malin> Hvordan ser egnetlig unity-2d ut?
<torror> som 3d men statisk
<Malin> okey
<Malin> ikke mulig å avinstallere unity-2d?
<torror> sikkert... men hvordan skulledethjelpe?
<torror> sorry, har føkka spacebar
<Malin> ah
<Malin> nei, ser for meg at om en avinstallerer unity-2d, så er vel sjangsen minimal for at den starter opp med unity-2d ved neste reboot?
<Malin> eller kan man velge det når en logger inn kanksje? der en velger sessions?
<torror> ja
<torror> får ikke installert gimp 2.7.3 heller
<torror> syns det blir mer og mer knot for hver nye distro.... :(
<torror> dumme meg installerer nytt likevel
<torror> bElLaÅtTePw
<torror> synaptic stenger når jeg trykker Bruk etter å ha valgt å installere eller avinstallere noe
<torror> så jeg får ikke avinstallert unity 2-d tror jeg
<Malin> prøvd sudo apt-get remove unity-2d
<Malin> fra terminal
<torror> heh... det var visst tilgjengelig i programvaresenteret også
<Malin> ah :)
<torror> men da må gnomesession manager og avinstalleres sier det????
<torror> er det lurt da?
<Malin> åj, det virker nå ikke så lurt nei
<torror> mao jeg får ikke lov å avinstallere....
<Malin> men om du logger ut, kan du når du skal logge inn velge mellom unity-3d og unity-2d der?
<silverlightning> force
<torror> ja kan velge. og jeg velger 3d
<torror> er logget inn med 3d
<torror> men det får ikke fart på effektene
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-14
<torror> før fikk man mulighet til å velge mellom forskjellige effekt nivåer (3 stk) og prøvde man å aktivisere uten god nok driver fikk man feil melding..
<torror> ikke noe såntnå lenger
<silverlightning> hvilke grafikkort har du?
<silverlightning> lnostdal så fint da
<silverlightning> tok det hele kvelden?
<lnostdal> nope, vet ikke hvor lang tid det tok ..  kanskje 1 time? .. men jeg brukte maskinen mens den stod å oppgraderte da så vanskelig å si, silverlightning
<silverlightning> ikke ille
<silverlightning> ganske bra
<lnostdal> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] her ..  og nvidia på desktoppen
<silverlightning> å ja, spørsmålet var til torror egentlig
<silverlightning> hd er fint
<silverlightning> godt bilde på tven
<silverlightning> ; )
<lnostdal> heh :>
<jo-erlend> Berge, http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/10/13/2057213/amd-ports-open-source-linux-gpu-driver-to-windows <-- gjett hva som dukket opp i liferea idag. Men det sier noe om hva som har skjedd med Radeon i det siste.
<jo-erlend> synes det er så flott at AMD tar tak i driverne sine på denne måten. De er jo i ferd med å bli et soleklart førstevalg.
<geirha> Hm. Det minner meg på at jeg må teste ut den åpne driveren igjen.
<PetterH> 11.10 bruker sinnsykt mye strøm ikke bare på Sandy bridge cpu'r men på gamle pentium M  2.00Ghz også. Ny/default installasjon så ligger den på 26-30 watt
<PetterH> noen som vet om en howto på å fikse dette.
<superos> Litt usikker, men tror Michael Larabel  har en patch eller metode for å rette opp dette delvis.
<superos> Søk på http://www.phoronix.com
<PetterH> trodde det bare var disse core ix prosessorene som hadde dette problemet
<PetterH> har ikke funnet noe der som skulle ha noe med disse gamle prosessorene, men får sjekke igjen
<superos> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_i915_power&num=1
<superos> vet ikke om den gir noe svar
<superos> men det var vel den artikkelen jeg tenkte på
<PetterH> vifta går på 3970 rpm også. og maskina virker ikke som den er kjapp heller.
<PetterH> det er flere artikkler om det problemet, men de gjeller jo bare core ix cpu'ne så vidt jeg har skjønt
<PetterH> dette er en maskin fra 2005. Og bare på 10 minutter så har den tømt batteriet med 50%
<PetterH> hehe
<PetterH> tror det blir 10.04 på denne maskin. Skal låne den bort. :)
<PetterH> The battery reports a discharge rate of 34.0 W
<superos> "10 minutes of battery life ought to be enough for anyone"
<superos> Canonical, 2011
<PetterH> hehe
<superos> 10.04 duger bra. Bruker selv 10.04 på jobb og har alt det jeg trenger.
<PetterH> tror det blir det.
<PetterH> :)
<superos> "The power consumption situation only looks to be worsened by Ubuntu  11.10, and not improved after the situation really went awry for Ubuntu  11.04 for a number of mobile and desktop systems. Many users are also  reporting excessive heat output as a result. "
<superos> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTg5NA
<PetterH> ja det stemmer. helt klart. Selv på idle så har vel denne maskina aldrig før klart å bruke så mye strøm
<PetterH> bare åpne et program og den spretter opp i 34 watt.
<PetterH> ikke bra.
<PetterH> selv den nye maskina mi med i7 cpu og 11.04 idler på 8 watt
<PetterH> med 11.10 så brukte den mye strøm og halverte brukstiden med nesten 50% men allikevl ikke like mye som den gamle her bruker.
<brik> høres ut som det er lurt å vente :o
<PetterH> tja, vet ikke om det hjelper. Jeg hørte noe om at det ikke ville bli endret før evt i 12.04
<PetterH> men mulig de har snudd i den saken
<PetterH> det går jo greit å fikse mye for de som er hard-core brukere, men ikke så lett for de som bare vil ha noe som virker
<brik> venter man et par uker så er vel iallefall andre bugs fikset
<brik> bruker sjelden batteriet når jeg bruker ubuntu uansett
<jo-erlend_> jeg har batteritid på ca 5t i lucid og mellom 4.5 og 5 i oneiric. Det er et tap, men det er ikke i nærheten av radikalt nok til at jeg gidder å gjøre noe med det.
<jo-erlend_> men det er veldig spennende hvordan Canonical alltid blir kritisert for å gjøre for lite med kjernen, men når kjernen har et "problem", så er folk veldig raske med å gi dem æren for det.
<PetterH> rart. at du ikke har større tap, men vet ikke hva slags cpu du har. nå kjører jeg på denne maskin med i7 quadcore 11.04 og har batteritid ca 9,5 time mot samme bruksmønster i 11.10 og batteritid på 4,5 time.
<PetterH> amd er vel ikke berørt av dette, så hvis du har amd så er vel det tingen :)
<Malin> er det flere enn meg, som etter upgrade til 11.10 har noe problemer med at power-manangeren ikke alltid skjønner at jeg har koblet ut ladekabelen og visa versa? + at suspend ikke virker skikkelig. F.eks. så går ikke min lengere i suspend når jeg legger ned skjermen. Jeg får den i suspend etter jeg trykker knappen fra menyen oppe til høyre, men da får jeg ikke vekket opp maskinen fra suspend
<Malin> igjen.
<jo-erlend_> får ikke vekket den? Da er den jo død?
<PetterH> har du sjekket innstillingene da? kan jo hende de er over kjørt etter oppdatering. Generelt så oppdaterer jeg alldig for har ikke god erfaring med det. Ender med wipe og fresh install. :)
<jo-erlend_> en reinstallasjon tar omtrent en fjerdedel av tiden for meg, så jeg gjør stort sett det jeg også.
<PetterH> 20-30 min
<PetterH> tar jo litt tid å tweake til det du er vant til da, men det går bra
<jo-erlend_> 10-15 for en ren installasjon og minst en time for en oppgradering.
<jo-erlend_> PetterH, hva da?
<jo-erlend_> på desktop og laptop gjør jeg veldig lite utenfor brukeren, så det eneste jeg trenger å gjøre, er å installere tilleggsprogrammer. Med OneConf blir vel det også automatisert.
<Malin> jo-erlend_:ja, den er "død" måtte ta ut batteriet for å vekke den igjen :)
<jo-erlend_> malin, helt død, eller bare svart skjerm?
<Malin> PetterH: ja, kanskje jeg bare skal kjøre rein install :)
<jo-erlend_> malin, hvis du har hjemmeområdet ditt på en egen partisjon, så er det jo veldig fort gjort, vanligvis.
<Malin> jo-erlend_: helt død, blinker jo i lyset som indikerer at den er i ventemodus, men når jeg åpner skjermen skjer ikke noe, trykker jeg påknappen (på maskinen) skjer heller ikke noe
<Malin> jo-erlend_: ja, jeg har jo det, kanskje bare kjøre ren install i løpet av helga :)
<Malin> må få ferdig noe programmeringsøving nå + at jeg skal bort etterpå, men kanskje på lørdag
<jo-erlend_> syntes at jeg så at installeren har fått et eget valg for det nå. Noe sånt som "installer ny Ubuntu, men behold hjemmeområder" eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend_> lurer på om det kanskje også fungerer selvom du kjører på ett filsystem.
<PetterH> jo-erlend_: det er bare en måte å finne ut det på. Å prøve:)
<jo-erlend_> jepp. Jeg ser frem til å få testet det i alle fasonger og varianter i tiden fremover. :)
<jo-erlend_> jeg håper at vi kan få btrfs som standard i 12.04, men også lvm og mdadm i ubiquity. Det har jeg savnet lenge. Alternate er jo så grusomt treg, men jeg må bruke det på desktopen når jeg installerer der.
<geirha> Malin: Fungerer det ikke å holde av/på-knappen inne i ~5 sekund heller?
<si-m1> det går greit å reinstallere med hjemmeområde dersom du sørger for at den ikke lager nytt fs
<si-m1> men ville ikke tatt sjansen
<si-m1> også må du såklart først fjerne /bin /sbin og slikt med disken montert på en annen maskin
<si-m1> jo-erlend_: har du testet btrfs?
<PetterH> Malin: skal ikke være nødvendig med å ta ut batteri. hold pwr knappen inne til den skrur seg av. 5-8 sek
<Malin> PetterH: mulig det hadde gått, jeg holdt den nede en stund men
<PetterH> alle maskiner jeg har vært borti er slik hvertfall
<Malin> si-m1: jeg har reinstallert før og funker fint når en har egen /home-partisjon
<Malin> PetterH: jeg telte ikke, men holdt den knappen nede en stund... :)
<Malin> kanskje ikke lenge nok
<si-m1> jepp, men funker også om det er på samme fs
<Malin> ah, det høres risky ut ja :)
<Malin> ^^
<si-m1> da må man gjøre noe ala det jeg beskrev over
<si-m1> hehe
<jo-erlend_> si-m1, det så ut som at Ubiquity har en funksjon for å slette det gamle systemet uten å formatere sånn at du beholder hjemmeområdet. Jeg har i kke testet det.
<jo-erlend_> det er jo ingen fordeler ved å formatere hvis du ikke skal ha nytt fs, som du sier.
<si-m1> aha
<jo-erlend_> si-m1, jeg har kikket på btrfs, men jeg bruker det ikke aktivt. Hørt rykter om at det er omtrent umulig å fikse hvis noe går galt. Jeg orker ikke tanken på å måtte hente opp igjen alt fra backup. Men det er endel funksjoner jeg lengter etter.
<si-m1> ext-tools støtter ikke fs over 16T
<si-m1> hehe
<jo-erlend_> :)
<si-m1> det er god grunn til å bytte
<si-m1> litt trist siden fset i seg selv støtter langt større
<jo-erlend_> etterhvert. Det fantes en tid da jeg trodde at 3-5TB ville være nok i massevis. Det er det også, men det er ikke sikkert at det blir sånn for alltid. :)
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> etterhvert ja, men begynner å haste litt for firmaer og slikt sin del i alle fall
<jo-erlend_> javisst.
<si-m1> og den featuren har vel vært rett rundt hjørnet i et år elle rto
<jo-erlend_> btrfs?
<si-m1> nei, støtte for >16T i exttools
<jo-erlend_> ah.
<jo-erlend_> pause. wesnoth og en bøtte med kaffe. Jeg våknet altfor tidlig idag.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Det sier ca. ingenting?
<jo-erlend_> ok? For et år siden lagde de ikke åpne drivere i det hele tatt. Nå baserer de proprietære drivere på de åpne. Men det sier ingenting?
<Berge> Korrekt.
<Berge> Eventuelt: Hva mener du det sier?
<Huffameg> god ettermiddag. eg har oppgradert til oneiric, men eg er ikkje kar om å finne menyen for launcher. den er slik at dei fyrste minuttane etter at eg har logga på så dukkar ikkje oppstartar opp når eg tar musa over.. det blir bra etter nokre minutt.. finst det ein måte å fikse dette på? eller er det ein måte eg kan få tilgang til oppstartar-menyen slik at eg kan skru av autohide?
<Huffameg> hei og hå.. eg fann det ut. ikkje heilt logisk at dette ligg under compiz...
<si-m1> hm?
<si-m1> kan du skru av autohide der?
<si-m1> nice
<si-m1> aldri skjønt autohide, it always sux
<Huffameg> hei igjen.. det funka ikkje så bra som eg hadde trudd. eg har to problem: 1. eg brukar fleire brukarar og då eg var inne på ein av brukarane i stad, ein eg brukar mykje, så frøys plutseleg biletet (ikkje musa) og eg brukte ctrl-alt-f1 for å gå i rot og reboote. då eg kom inn i igjen så hadde heile launcheren, dash og dei ulike menyane øvst i høgre hjørne forsvunne. eg har freista å skrudd av og på, men det kjem ikkj
<Huffameg> brukaren
<Huffameg> problem nummer 2: når eg loggar meg inn (uavhengig av brukar) så vil ikkje launcher dukke opp når eg tar musepila over. etter ti minutt kjem den attende igjen. den responderer på super-tasten, men dte er jo sjukt irriterande at den ikkje funkar som den skal..
<superos> Super-d er på kanten irriterende. Må ofte taste kombinasjonen flere ganger før 'Desktop' vises.
<superos> Ellers er Unity helt FANTASTISK.
<Huffameg> den buggar litt hos meg..
<Huffameg> :(
<jo-erlend_> super+d funker ikke her i det hele tatt, faktisk. Trodde den hadde blitt fjernet av en eller annen grunn :)
<Huffameg> er ikkje det berre å skru på i compiz?
<jo-erlend_> ah... Det er selvsagt det jeg har gjort. :)
<Huffameg> heh..
<Huffameg> du har ikkje noko tips til problemet mitt over? ganske dritt når den brukaren eg nyttar mest og har tusen instillingar i plusteleg har tatt kvelden
<jo-erlend_> hmm. unity --reset hjalp i hvertfall ikke.
<jo-erlend_> " hei og hå.. eg fann det ut. ikkje heilt logisk at dette ligg under compiz..." <-- Unity er en compiz plugin.
<Huffameg> ja, eg skjønte det, men det var ikkje der deg låg før. uansett. korleis skal eg kunne starte om unity i ein særskild brukar utover å reboote?
<jo-erlend_> Huffameg, har du prøvd "unity --reset"?
<Huffameg> hm..
<jo-erlend_> for å starte compiz på nytt, så kan du kjøre compiz --replace
<Huffameg> eg skal freiste..
<silverlightning> uvanlig spørsmål, men hva er kompis, og hvordan er unity relatert til gnome?
<silverlightning> compiz*
<jo-erlend_> silverlightning, compiz er en vindushåndterer. Les mer her: http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vindush%C3%A5ndterer. Unity er et shell for Gnome.
<silverlightning> takk
<jo-erlend_> dvs, det er en spesifikasjon og to implementasjoner av et shell for Gnome :)
<silverlightning> hmm, fremdeles noe uklart, må nok lese litt
<silverlightning> vindushånterer, gui dektop environment...
<Huffameg> jo-erlend_: eg får berre beskjed om at det er ein ulovleg operasjon og at det ikkje er noko prosess der..
<jo-erlend_> Huffameg, utdyp.
<silverlightning> ja,man må har rette myndighet
<silverlightning> spør en med buntu lisens
<silverlightning> sorry, klarte bare ikke å la være
<Huffameg> jo-erlend_: eg går inn i brukaren min. så trykkar eg ctrl-alt-f1, loggar meg inn som same brukar og skriv unity --reset og unity --replace, men eg får berre beskjed om at det er ein ulovleg operasjon
<jo-erlend_> Huffameg, kan du gi nøyaktig feilmelding?
<jo-erlend_> det kan tenkes at du må ha x oppe for å gjøre det. Altså, at Unity må kjøre.
<Huffameg> ja..
<Huffameg> men det gjer det jo.. eg nyttar jo ein annan brukar når eg snakkar med deg no..
<jo-erlend_> ja, men at brukeren det gjelder må kjøre unity mens du gjør det.
<jo-erlend_> hvis Unity er treg, så kan det tyde på dårlige drivere forresten. Verdt å prøve Unity 2D. Den har blitt veldig fin.
<Huffameg> jo-erlend_: eg har prøvd å reboote igjen.. det er veldig rart. eg har ikkje noko problem med å køyre i vanleg modus med denne brukaren, men når eg loggar meg inn med den andre så dukkar det ikkje opp noko anna enn skrivebordsbakgrunnen og eigenskapslinja til bakgrunnen øvst..
<Huffameg> ikkje noko unity i det heile
<Huffameg> og maskinen skal vere meir enn god nok til å køyre vanleg ubuntu..
<silverarrow> er ikke unity skriverbordsmiljøet?
<jo-erlend_> ja, men er Unity tregt på helt blanke brukere også, som en gjestebruker, for eksempel?
<jo-erlend_> silverarrow, nei. Gnome er skrivebordsmiljøet.
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> det er i hvert fall veldig fint in siste Ubuntu
<jo-erlend_> enig i det.
<jo-erlend_> spesielt når du blir vant til tastatursnarveiene.
<silverarrow> om det er tregt mistenker jeg drivertrøbbel
<Huffameg> jo-erlend_: nei, det er alt fint
<Huffameg> igjen: unity er ikkje treigt. i den eine brukaren har den berre slutta å slå seg på ved innlogging, i den andre brukaren funkar den heilt fint, bortsettfrå at den ikkje dukkar opp når eg tar musepila over dei fyrste ti minutta
<Huffameg> dritt.. det var den jobbedagen :(
<jo-erlend_> Huffameg, hmm. Snålt. Men den dukker opp med en gang hvis du trykker super?
<Huffameg> ja, på denne brukaren, ja.. men på den andre er den heilt tapt sak
<jo-erlend_> for den brukeren hvor unity ikke dukker opp, er det nesten helt sikkert bare å renske compiz-innstillingene. Spørsmålet er hvordan du gjør det. :)
<Huffameg> jepp..
<Huffameg> beats me
<jo-erlend_> Huffameg, prøv å skifte navn på ~/.gconf/apps/compiz-1 til noe annet og logg inn på nytt?
<silverarrow> muligens noen i hoved Ubuntu-kanalen har peiling
<jo-erlend_> altså /home/borkeduser/.gconf/apps/compiz-1
<jo-erlend_> det kan forresten hende at den bare heter compiz.
<silverarrow> noen som vet om det er ekstra fonter for open office?
<Kagee> ...
<Kagee> Du kan vel installere ekstra fonter om du vil ?
<silverarrow> høres lovende ut
<silverarrow> jeg googler meg frem
<silverarrow> ikke at jeg blir klokere med det første
<silverarrow> jeg har libre office, men det skal funke med open office tillegg
<jo-erlend_> Berge, jeg synes det mener at AMD har begynt å ta Linux på alvor. Når Microsoft begynner å lage drivere for Linux, så sier det også noe om at de begynner å ta Linux på alvor. Når bedrifter som Adobe, Microsoft og AMD begynner å ta Linux på alvor, så sier det meg at ting kan komme til lå skje ganske fort.
<jo-erlend_> jeg synes i det hele tatt at det sier ganske mye. Men når det gjelder at AMD porterer åpne Linux-drivere til Windows istedenfor å basere det på sine proprietære drivere, så sier det meg at de anser de åpne driverne som gode. Det sier meg  noe om kvaliteten på driverne.
<jo-erlend_> heh. Nå har det visst vært mye engelsk i det siste.. "Jeg synes det mener" :)
<SvenA> Jeg vet ikke helt med Adobe... http://www.dinside.no/872300/adobe-dropper-linux
<Malin> kanskje jeg må kjøre den gamle kjerna jeg brukte i natty, for at suspend og hibernate skal virke igjen, men rart det ikke virker nå, da det er jo nyere kjerne liksom
<Malin> åj, dropper adobe-air-støtten, tja, neppe noe krise kanskje
<brik> heh så det virker ikke? jaja
<Malin> hva virker ikke?
<Malin> adobe-air virker jo men
<brik> nei sleep/hibernate
<Malin> brik: ah, ja, nei, det virker visst ikke, og jeg vil da anta det er noe som styres fra kjerna?!
<Malin> eller er det noe skjulte instillinger i gconf-edit?
<Sakarias> Hmm, da er det over og ut for WiMP på *nix plattformen
<jo-erlend_> heh
<jo-erlend_> «Pr i dag har forskjellige Linux-distribusjoner rundt 1% markedsandel, mens Linux kun står for 0,5% av Adobe Air-nedlastingene, skriver Dave McAllister hos Adobe på sin blogg.» <-- betyr ikke det at 50% av linuxbrukerne har lastet ned Air?
<hjd> jo-erlend_: det forutsetter vel at alle pcbrukere == air-brukere. Noe jeg tviler på...
<jo-erlend_> det eneste programmet jeg vet om som bruker Air, er Wimp og det var jo elendig. Tror jeg hadde det der installert i en time eller noe sånt.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Linux har da blitt tatt på alvor i ti år.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, heh, alvorlig?
<Berge> jo-erlend_: SÃ¥klart.
<Berge> Dog ikke på skrivebordet.
<Sakarias> Servermarkedet er utrolig glad i Linux
<Berge> Og, vel, grafikk-drivere til embedded-OSer er en helt annen kopp med te enn moderne 3D-grafikkdrivere.
<Malin> kom på jeg la inn en tweak for å rette en sånn bug med suspend før, prøver å fjerne den jeg i fall den overstyrer noen bugfix
<Malin> så får vi se
<jo-erlend_> ja, selvom de tingene har forandret seg endel de siste årene.
<Berge> Har de?
<Berge> De har blitt mer komplekse.
<jo-erlend_> det er jo ikke sånn at 3D i mobilene er _helt_ verdiløst.
<Berge> På ingen måte.
<Berge> Men det er en helt annen kopp te.
<Berge> Og det er fortsatt vanskelig.
<jo-erlend_> såvidt jeg forstår, skal WEC også brukes i mobiler, eller har jeg misforstått?
<Berge> Og det at AMD begynner med en utsjekk av noen frie drivere (med super 2D-støtte), er ikke betydningsfullt.
<jo-erlend_> de har temmelig heftig 3D-støtte også.
<Berge> Nei. (-:
<jo-erlend_> nei? Hvorfor er de så mye raskere på 3D enn de proprietære da?
<Berge> Hvilke hva?
<jo-erlend_> jeg snakker om radeon vs fglrx.
<Berge> For det første er fglrx ganske tamme drivere, for det andre etablerte vi vel at de ikke er sammenlignbare?
<jo-erlend_> heh, når gjorde vi det?
<Berge> 20:54:26 < Berge> Så du sier at driverne yter bra for syntetiserte tester som tester akkurat det de gjør bra?
<Berge> Om de ikke virker for det gjense spill eller den gjense 3D-applikasjon, funker de ikke bra.
<jo-erlend_> det var en påstand i spørrende form. Jeg har aldri sagt noe sånt.
<Berge> Har de pixelshaderstøtte, liksom?
<Berge> 20:52:45 < jo-erlend> de har holdt på et års tid, tror jeg. radeon-driveren var allerede mye bedre i Natty enn de  proprietære, men i oneiric er de helt strålende. Men de mangler noen funksjoner som mer  avanserte spill og sånt trenger.
<jo-erlend_> vet ikke. De er ikke 100% funksjonskomplette.
<Berge> 20:53:31 < jo-erlend> Berge, det har jeg ingen muligheter til å teste. Men nå slipper jeg alle de fordømte  problemene med de proprietære driverne og det i seg selv er verdt en hel del.
<Berge> 20:53:45 < Berge> Hvilke funksjoner?
<Berge> Da er de verdiløse. Sånn mer eller mindre.
<Berge> 20:53:54 < jo-erlend> aner ikke. Ingenting jeg trenger. :)
<Berge> Spesielt når du ikke kan fortelle hva de mangler (-:
<jo-erlend_> bilen til fattern har ikke tilhengerfeste. Er det en verdiløs bil?
<Berge> Eh, konteksten er at du sier at de er så meget bedre.
<Berge> Jeg forsøker å si at det er en meningsløs påstand dersom de ikke gjør det samme.
<jo-erlend_> ja, når de proprietære driverne ikke virker og er tregere når de virker, så vil jeg si at de åpne driverne er en hel del bedre.
<Berge> Det er ikke det du sier!
<Berge> Dvs, du sier det, men det er jo helt irrelevant.
<Berge> Dersom de ikke gjør det samme (les: virker og yter bra for spill).
<jo-erlend_> de åpne driverne yter og fungerer mye bedre for spill hos meg.
<jo-erlend_> need for speed fungerer for eksempel ikke med fglrx, men funker fint med radeon. Gnome Shell funker ikke med fglrx, men funker utmerket med radeon.
<Berge> Need for speed!
<Berge> Det moderne spillet.
<jo-erlend_> jeg har aldri utgitt meg for å være spesialist eller ekspert på skjermkort eller de aller nyeste dataspillene. Det jeg sier, er at absolutt alle jeg vet om som har prøvd begge deler, er enige i at de åpne driverne fungerer bedre i Linux enn de lukkede. Da snakker jeg om 5-serien. 6-serien skal også være bra. Eldre fungerer dårligere.
<Berge> Hva med fem år gamle spill?
<Berge> _Jeg_ har prøvd begge deler, og du vet om meg (-:
<jo-erlend_> HD5xxx ikke sant?
<Berge> (Men jeg går jo for nvidia, ati-ting virker jo ikke i Lunixen.)
<jo-erlend_> i 11.10?
<Berge> Og den relevante testen er uansett å sammeligne ytelsen mot Windows-driverne.
<Berge> Jeg bruker ikke Ubuntu, egentlig.
<Berge> Dvs, jeg gjør det, men ingen steder med moderne skjermkort. Og ikke 11.10.
<jo-erlend_> uh... Denne samtalen begynte med at citoyen klagde over de lukkede driverne. Jeg sa at hun burde prøve de åpne driverne hvis hun har et radeon hd kort av nyere modell.
<Berge> Og så sa jeg at hei, bruk nvidia-kort og lev lykkeligere. (-:
<jo-erlend_> Berge, men jeg sa altså at det er helt nytt at de åpne driverne har blitt bedre enn de lukkede. De var totalt ubrukelige for meg i 10.10, for eksempel.
<Berge> Og jeg tror ikke på deg.
<Malin> prøvde å boote forrige kernel. 2.6.38-11 og da virker suspend igjen og den batterimontiorsaken ser ut til å virke som normalt
<jo-erlend_> Berge, nvidia som ikke funker med hverken compiz eller mutter? :)
<Berge> Og om verken de frie eller ufrie driverne er bra, er det i alle fall ganske irrelevant (-:
<Berge> Jeg bruker ikke compiz eller mutter (jeg vet ikke hva det er engang),
<Berge> men webgl virker!
<jo-erlend_> vel. Jeg er stålende fornøyd. Jeg vet ikke om noe jeg kunne ha brukt den ekstra ytelsen til.
<Berge> Bra for deg!
<Berge> Verden for øvrig er ganske status quo.
<Malin> har ikke prøvd siste frie nvidia-drivere, men kjører properitære nvida-drivere
<Berge> Som for tiden er 2D funker fint overalt, ufrie drivere funker dårlig til 3D overalt, nvidia lager passe gode ufrie drivere og ati (eller amd) lager passe dårlige.
<jo-erlend_> jeg opplever det ikke sånn. Jeg opplever at Linux endelig er behagelig å bruke når det gjelder grafikk. Det har alltid vært et helvete, men nå funker det så knall som bare det.
<Malin> sist jeg testet frie nvida var det ikke noe 3d å få, så compiz var i grunn bare å glemme osv
<Berge> Det er behagelig om du ikke trenger 3D og har et intel-kort (-:
<Berge> Da virker xrandr og sånt.
<jo-erlend_> hvis det er noen prosent avvik mellom Windows og Linux, så er ikke det nok til at jeg merker det. Men ettersom jeg ikke har Windows, så får ikke jeg testet.
<Berge> Det er vel fort mer enn noen prosent (-:
<Berge> Jeg tror du undervurderer hvor mye jobb det legges i Windowsdriverne.
<Berge> Veldig, veldig mye av ytelsen i et moderne 3D-kort kommer av gode drivere.
<jo-erlend_> jeg kjørte en test som noen i #winehq ba meg om å kjøre og de mente at det var omtrent på nivå med ytelsen jeg kunne regne med i Windows.
<Berge> Og veldig mange veldig glupe mennesker jobber med dem.
<jo-erlend_> men det var en veldig enkel test, så det er ikke sikkert at det er representativt, som du sier.
<Berge> For et eller annet tilfeldig tilfelle.
<jo-erlend_> det er fire-fem fulltidsansatte fra AMD. Jeg vet ikke hvor lang tid de bruker på å lage en sånn driver, men jeg forteller deg at det er helt innlysende at det har skjedd radikale endringer det siste året.
<Berge> Det er fryktelig mye jobb.
<Berge> Og det er helt glimrende at AMD har folk som jobber med det.
<Berge> Men det er altså langt igjen.
<jo-erlend_> mulig. Hva er det i radeon-driveren som mangler for hd5850?
<Berge> Ingen anelse, men om den yter innenfor 80% av det Windowsdriveren gjør for det samme kortet for et moderne spill, blir jeg mektig imponert.
<jo-erlend_> jeg har ingen anelse om hvordan jeg skulle kunne finne ut av det.
<Berge> Nå er HD5850 to år gammelt.
<jo-erlend_> mhm. De har vel sikkert holdt på et par år.
<Berge> Og fgrlx har vel byttet navn til Catalyst.
<Malin> I grunn er linux en glimrende plattform å kjøre spill på, om driveren var like gode som i windows, og spillene kjørte native i Ubuntu eller lignende dristro. En kunne rett og slett laget et lite lettvekt os for å velge spill, installere/avinstallere osv, så det er mest mulig ressurser til gaminga
<jo-erlend_> mhm. Det er som sagt ikke så fryktelig viktig for meg om kortet ville ha vært raskere hvis jeg hadde byttet til Windows ettersom det er helt utenkelig uansett. For meg er det fint å kunne surfe på webben uten å ha masse flimring på skjermen når jeg scroller. Sånn var det med catalyst i over et år. Video var bare flimring. Nå fungerer alt jeg driver med perfekt og jeg slipper å tenke på drivere. Særlig mer interessert e
<jo-erlend_> nn det er ikke  jeg i skjermkort og drivere.
<jo-erlend_> for et år siden var det helt umulig å bruke de åpne driverne. Nå er det på alle måter mer behagelig.
<Malin> jo-erlend_:  det er jo i alle fall fremgang, det må jo være positivt :D
<Malin> angående de frie driverene
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-15
<blaamann> Terminalfonten min er helt på trynet etter oppgradering til 11.10.
<blaamann> bokstaver overlapper hverandre, store mellomrom mellom visse kombinasjoner osv
<blaamann> Fiksa fontproblemet med å avhukke '[] Use the system fixed width font.'
<geirha> Da tipper jeg "system fixed width font" er satt til en skrift som ikke er "fixed width".
<blaamann> Kordan kan eg sjekke det?
<geirha> Hm. pleide å være i "Utseende/Appearance"
<geirha> Ser ut som de valgene er fjernet helt i Oneiric, så du må enten installere det "tweak" programmet, eller endre i gconf manuelt.
<geirha> gnome-tweak-tool
<geirha> Heh. «GNOME Tweak Tool (pronounced [kræptu:l])»
<Kagee> kræptu ?
<Kagee> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<Kagee> "Don't panic. We've got a non-Javascript version of the online tour.
<Kagee> SÃ¥nt liker man
<hjd> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/10/ubuntu-women-month-of-making-maile-urbancic/ :D
<jo-erlend_> de var jo fine. Alright julegave. :)
<jo-erlend_> uh... Har vi ikke noe GUI for å endre brukere og grupper lenger?
<lnostdal> pfft .. JS er det beste med web'en; selv med de nåværende problemer rundt XSS
<jo-erlend_> lnostdal, jeg er ikke så fryktelig enig, egentlig, men... Hvor kom det fra? :)
<lnostdal> for første gang har vi et portabel språk som kan distribueres, i sanntid, til 2,095,006,005 mennesker, globalt
<lnostdal> det er 30% av jordens befolkning
<lnostdal> alt annet er en spøk sånn sett, egentlig
<jo-erlend_> ah, i forhold til Kagee? :) Jeg skjønte ingenting av hvorfor du begynte å snakke om js :)
<lnostdal> ja, jo-erlend_
<lnostdal> :]
<jo-erlend_> vel, at nettlesere kan scriptes, er en god ting, kan jeg vel saktens være enig med deg i. At js er spesielt fint, er vanskelig å gå med på. Ville helt klart ha foretrukket å bruke Python. Det beste hadde vært hvis man kunne velge.
<lnostdal> det beste hadde vært å hatt en portabel VM, men å ha ett-eller-annet språk tilgjengelig, fremfor å ikke ha noe som helst, er dritbra
<jo-erlend_> ja, det blir jo helt nødvendig nå som HTML og CSS er versjonsløse. Det er en større fordel.
<lnostdal> i praksis så har det altid vært slik
<lnostdal> ..dette er vel grunnen til at en bør sniffe etter støtte for features fremfor det å ta avgjørelser basert på versjonsnummere
<lnostdal> o.l.
<jo-erlend_> jada, men i mye større grad nå.
<lnostdal> jepp
<jo-erlend_> dårlig med rene kalenderprogrammer i Ubuntu, synes jeg?
<silverlightning> hei
<silverlightning> hvordan går det?
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> overraskende få oppdateringer for 11.10?
<silverlightning> synes alltid det pleier være en haug til å begynne med
<silverlightning> jeg har lurt på en ting: er torrent et problem for operativesystemet?
<silverlightning> vil det gjøre det mer ustabilt, eller tregt ganske fort?
<silverlightning> jeg satser alltid på at en innstallering bør holde til neste utgivelse i det minste, men helt 3 år
<silverlightning> ikke at det ofte skjer men buntu
<silverlightning> med*
<silverlightning> alltid et eller annet rot, og man er jo nysgjerring på ny utgave
<Kagee> Vet noen om dd er installert på en ubuntu livecd ?
<Berge> Ja.
<Kagee> takk.
<Berge> dd finner du omtrent overalt.
<silverlightning> og pp
<Malin> dSilburker gjerne å komme mange oppdateringer ja, men ikke før det har gått noen dager etter release
<Malin> Hvordan kan man egentlig ordne dette? http://pastebin.com/BDHPLqAy
<Malin> kommer på slutten av sudo aptitude update
<Malin> kjører jeg kommandoen en gang til, blir det jo borte, men kommer gjerne tilbake siden
<hjd> Malin: ser ut som du har noen duplikater i sources.list (for både i386 og amd64?)
<Malin> hjd: ja, de kan se sånn ut, jeg har funnet og kommentert ut en god del, men skjønner ikke helt hvorfor jeg har 32-bit-repoer
<Malin> eller rettere sagt, duplikater
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-16
<jo-erlend> jammen ikke mye som skiller Unity 2D fra Unity lenger. Det mangler noen tastatursnarveier, men ellers er det jo omtrent sånn at man ikke ser eller merker forskjell. Det er en temmelig stor fordel, synes jeg.
<superos> Hvordan legger jeg til nye applets (eller hva det nå heter i Unity). Jeg vil ha en CPU-monitor på min topplinje.
<geirha> unity-2d har 4x1 skrivebord, mens unity har 2x2 som standard.
<hjd> geirha: vet du om noen av de har fått mulighet til å stille inn hvor mange skrivebord man vil ha. Jeg har fortsatt ikke funnet hvordan man gjør det.
<jo-erlend> superos, du kan installere http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/indicator-multiload
<jo-erlend> superos, det er ikke "applets" lenger. Det er helt vanlige programmer som du kjører på vanlig måte.
<geirha> hjd: Nei, ser ut som det ikke går an å stille på det heller lengre.
<jo-erlend> superos,  ganske stor fordel ettersom det er plattformuavhengig, så det funker i Gnome Shell, KDE, Gnome-panel, Xfce, LXDE og potensielt Windows, OS X og alle andre.
<jo-erlend> ... heh, i tillegg til alle varianter av Unity, naturligvis.
<superos> SÃ¥ jeg kan installere indicator-multiload i Windows?
<jo-erlend> vel, akkurat det programmet er veldig Linux-spesifikt, men i prinsippet så kan du det, så lenge du har en indicator-service i Windows.
<jo-erlend> det er litt det som ligger i navnet Unity, at alt er designet på en måte som gjør det kompatibelt med alle andre miljøer. Det skal ikke spille noen rolle om programmer er skrevet i GTK, Qt eller andre ting og det skal ikke spille noen rolle hvilket shell du bruker eller hvilket operativsystem, så lenge programmet selv kan kjøre der.
<superos> Så hvordan får jeg multiload til å starte automatisk slik at jeg slipper å starte det manuelt selv hver gang?
<jo-erlend> legger det til i oppstartsprogrammer i powercog.
<jo-erlend> ehrm, knappen øverst til høyre altså.
<jo-erlend> ellers har vel indicator-multiload en checkbox.
<jo-erlend> mhm.. Autostart, under alternativer i brukervalg.
<superos> Der ja, men forventa mer samme UX som med launcher der en bare høyreklikker og velger f.eks autostart.
<geirha> Eller søk etter Startup eller Oppstart i dash eller hva det heter.
<superos> Små detaljer, men for UX er satan i detaljene.
<jo-erlend> superos, du mener at det burde være i selve menyen for indikatorene?
<superos> Ja
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke helt sikker på hvordan det skulle gjøres. Panelet vet ikke hvor indikatoren kommer fra. Det er bare en dbus-klient, så programmet kan i prinsippet kjøre på en helt annen maskin.
<jo-erlend> dessuten synes jeg at sånne ting som du gjør veldig sjelden, hører hjemme andre steder enn i menyer som du bruker veldig ofte.
<jo-erlend> den beste løsningen hadde antakelig vært å legge til noe i desktop-filen for det, sånn at man kan lage en felles løsning for å organisere dem på ett sted.
<superos> Jeg mente at en burde kunne høyreklikke på indicatoren (f.eks multiload) og få valget om autostart der. Det er helt klart konsistent med slik applets var og med Launcher.
<jo-erlend> jeg forsto hva du mente. Jeg er uenig.
<superos> Er du uening at Launcher har dette lett tilgjengelig også?
<geirha> Den åpne ATI-driveren fungerer ikke lenger for skjermkortet mitt i Oneiric :/. Og den proprietære fungerer delvis.
<jo-erlend> nei, men det er et annet scenario. Det er ment å være mer dynamisk, at du legger til og fjerner ikoner. Indikatorer har en annen rolle.
<jo-erlend> geirha, å? Hvilket kort har du?
<geirha> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<superos> jo-erlend: Da snakker vi om to ulike ting. Du snakker om å påtvinge tenkt bruk, mens jeg snakker om brukervennlighet.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det er snålt.
<jo-erlend> superos, gi beng i å legge ord i munnen min. Jeg har aldri sagt eller ment noe sånt.
<geirha> fglrx fungerer stort sett bra, men jeg får ikke kjøre flere sesjoner.
<superos> jo-erlend: Beng?
<jo-erlend> superos, jeg kunne ha brukt sterkere ord.
<jo-erlend> men man kunne jo for eksempel se for seg at indikatoren kom fra en åpen nettside. Da ville "keep indicator" sørge for at Firefox ville åpnes og navigere til det nettstedet automatisk hver gang du logget på. Hvis nettstedet var nede, så ville likevel indikatoren ikke dukke opp. Launcher entries er noe annet. Det er lokale programmer som alltid er tilgjengelige.
<jo-erlend> "keep in launcher" kjører ikke programmet automatisk. Indikatoren finnes ikke før programmet kjører. Det er en vesentlig forskjell.
<superos> Ok, hva med Weather indicator, har den en autostart i preferences?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> men hvis jeg husker riktig, legger den seg til automatisk, så du kan velge det der hvor det er meningen at du skal velge det: i oppstartsprogrammer i powercog.
<superos> Har 'Power Cog' en oversettelse til de norske skriftspråkene?
<jo-erlend> systemmeny, kanskje?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke sikker på hva vi kaller den på norsk.
<superos> Er det noen som får opp hjelpesider for Oppstartsprogrammer/Startup Applications?
<hjd> jo-erlend: er det nevnt noe sted i grensesnittet hva den heter? (prøvde å søke i oversettelser til unity, men fikk ingen treff)
<jo-erlend> hjd, nei.
<hjd> superos: bug 838539
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 838539 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Help button does not work for startup applications help" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838539
<superos> Min Weather indicator er nå flyttet alt for langt til venstre for min smak. Er det mulig å flytte på disse indikatorprogrammene i topplinja?
<jo-erlend> ikke såvidt jeg vet.
<jo-erlend> det finnes i hvertfall ikke noe GUI for det enda.
<jo-erlend> er det noen som har prøvd pam-face-authentication? Det høres jo litt behagelig ut å bruke webcam for å logge inn og bekrefte administrative greier. Spørsmålet er jo om man ville kunne låse seg inn med et oppblåst passfoto. Da mister det noe av sjarmen :>
<hjd> jepp, autentisering basert på biometri bør ikke benyttes alene, men i kombinasjon med noe annet.
<hjd> Mener å huske noen på planetUbuntu (eller Debian) skrev om det for lenge siden, men husker ikke hva konklusjonen var.
<hjd> (altså, skrev om pam-face-authentication)
<jo-erlend> det kunne jo være litt artig å ha for showoff-effekt. :)
<Malin> !buss moholt studentby til gløshaugen
<lubotu3> Malin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Malin> damn, feil kanal
<Malin> vi har sånn bot på  #online hvor en kan spørre om når bussene går :)
<jo-erlend> malin, lag en linse for det. :)
<Malin> en linse? :=
<Malin> :)
<jo-erlend> mhm, så du får det søkbart i Unity dash :)
<jo-erlend> så kan du trykke super og skrive inn "gløshaugen" for å finne raskeste vei dit fra der du er, for eksempel. :)
<geirha> Hvordan lager man en slik linse? et skript/program som prater dbus?
<jo-erlend> jeg synes noen skal lage det der. Ikke så lett, men det hadde vært veldig nyttig.
<Malin> da har jeg jo prosjekt også :D
<Malin> men må finne ut hvordan det funkerer først ja
<jo-erlend> geirha, det finnes API. Da jeg så på det, så var det ustabilt, så jeg utsatte det. Men nå er det stabilt, så jeg tenkte at jeg skulle kikke på det om ikke så lenge.
<Malin> ah, googlet litt... noe sånt ville vært dritkult å hatt da :D
<jo-erlend> malin, veldig overfladisk, så fungerer det sånn at du lager scopes som representerer informasjonen og tilbyr filtere og en linse for viser den. Å lage linsen skal nok ikke være så problematisk, men å lage scopet vil kanskje være litt krevende hvis du skal ha en almengyldig løsning.
<Malin> ja
<jo-erlend> å lage noe sånt for et spesielt område, skal nok ikke være så veldig vanskelig.
<Malin> håper ikke det er veldig komplisert nei
<jo-erlend> for at det skal være kult, så må du sørge for at du slipper å fortelle hvor du er, men bare hvor du skal. :)
<Malin> ja, men om jeg bare forteller det, hvoran skal scoopen vite at jeg er f.eks. på moholt og ikke på byåsen, om jeg skal til sentrum? :)
<Malin> går buser til sentrum fra hele byen
<jo-erlend> det finnes mange løsninger for geolokalisering.
<Malin> sant nok, men vil det virke godt nok :)
<Malin> spørs jo hvor nøyaktig geolokaliseringa virker osv vil jeg tro?
<Malin> gps er jo en annen ting dog
<jo-erlend> prøv?
<Malin> ja, kanskje først og fremst lage en sak som fungerer likt med det som finnes her og der, hvor en skriver fra til
<jo-erlend> ja, må jo kunne det også. :)
<geirha> Ser ikke ut til at bussorakelet har noe åpent tilgjengelig api.
<superos> Dette var litt av en png-fil:  http://dpaste.org/rqjnz/
<superos> Bakgrunnen i lightdm innlogginsskjermen i 11.10
<geirha> Hehe
<Malin> geirha: nei, men mange på skolen har laget bussapper til android og iphone og sånt, så kanskje jeg kan spørre noen om hvordan man får api :)
<carestad> flere som har IBM/Lenovo og derav trackpoint og som irriterer seg grønn over at ALT+middleclick for window resize ikke fungerer lenger?
<carestad> prøvd masse festlig, men har for øyeblikket slått meg til ro med ALT+button3
<silverlightning> hei
<silverlightning> noen som bruker pidgin?
<Malin> silverlightning: nei, brukte det litt før
<Kagee> samme her. så prøvde jeg bitlbee og så meg ikke tilbake
<silverlightning> 2.10 mine says
<Malin> jeg skulle hatt en slags innføring i hvordan jeg kan f.eks. på min serer unngå at aptitude oppdaterer kernel-pakker
<Malin> bitlbee er fint for msn, men bruker empathy til det. For facebook kan det være litt utfordrende, da det en kun får opp id-nummer@faceboochat eller noe for hver kontakt
<Malin> men mulig det var en plugin som retta det
<Malin> også har du alle som: hvorfor har du ikke profilbilde? :S :p
<carestad> lols. trodde nesten ikke folk brukte MSN lenger
<carestad> personlig bruker jeg bare empathy. fungerer greit
<silverlightning> er empathy for msn, facebook, irc og alt i ett?
<Sakarias> Malin: er settings i bitblee for å få fullenavn istedet for id-nummer
<silverlightning> det er ikke ofte noen på msn i disse dager, men facebook, irc, skype mm er aktuelt
<Malin> Sakarias: ah, da så. mente også det mulig ar noe sånt
<Malin> silverlightning: sant, så sant, en kjenner en del som er på msn enda.. :S
<silverlightning> jeg prøver  å samle alt i pigin på en måte
<Malin> skulle gjerne hatt facebook sine gruppechatter i empathy (annen IM-klient) enn i facebook-nettsida
<silverlightning> er det ikke den som har flest av de sosiale media ?
<Malin> silverlightning: ja, det skal være mulig det, utenom de gruppechattene i facebook da
<silverlightning> jeg satt aldri opp empathy til å fungere, så jeg kjenner den knapt
<silverlightning> empathy er email ?
<Malin> empathy er default IM for Ubuntu
<silverlightning> ja jeg husker det, jeg er i lubuntu akkurat nå
<silverlightning> den har pidgin denne gangen
<Kagee> er dd det beste verktøyet for å duplikere en 500gb-disk (med windows på) eller finnes det andre jeg burde vurdere? tenker litt på verifisering og progessoppdateringer
<Sakarias> finnes andre verktøy som verifiserer osv... men kommer virkelig ikke på navnet nå
<Sakarias> http://clonezilla.org/ var det jeg tenkte på
<geirha> Du kan sende SIGUSR1 til dd
<Kagee> ja, det er jeg klar over
<geirha> Men det største problemet med å bruke dd til å kopiere partisjoner er at du kopierer hele partisjonen, inkludert den ledige plassen.
<geirha> Jeg ville brukt rsync.
<Malin> når jeg i et javaprogram, som skal fungere slik: input = lowercase-bokstav og output skal være upperCase
<Malin> jeg bruker ascii-tabellen og reg ner rett, men får svaret som desimaltall og ikke som tegnet :)
<jo-erlend> hvorfor ikke .toUpper?
<Malin> nei, man bruker charAt
<Malin> for å gjøre input-Stringen om til et tall
<Malin> så treker man innlest tegn feks. a som har plass nummer: 97 - 32 og får 65
<jo-erlend> høres ut som en dårlig idé, synes jeg.
<Malin> men svaret må vel gjøres om til en text
<Malin> hvordan dårlig ide? :)
<jo-erlend> det vil antakelig være mange ganger raskere å bruke innebygde funksjoner.
<Malin> ja, jeg tror charAt er en innebygd sak
<Malin> for en skrier feks.: variabelnavn = input.charAt(0);
<jo-erlend> men har ikke String en metode som heter .toUpper eller noe sånt? Det vil i såfall være mye raskere.
<Malin> ja, om vi har lov å bruke den, er det jo selvsagt raskere :)
<jo-erlend> heh, hvis læreren din ikke tillater at du gjør ting riktig, så bør du protestere. :)
<Malin> er en øving det her da på skolen, så spørs jo om vi har lov å bruke alle sånne enkle saker :)
<Malin> ja. Vi har i alle fall ikke lov til åbruke ting vi ikke enda har lært. Nå har vi ikke lært noe med charAt (såvidt jeg kan huske heller) men mulig vi skal det nå da. Øvinga ble lagt ut på fredag, og første øvingsforelesning er ikke før i morgen :)
<jo-erlend> svært lenge siden jeg drev med Java, kjenner jeg. Da skrev de 1.4.2 eller noe sånt. Men du kan kanskje bokse inten til String? Eller, new String(verdien her) eller noe sånt?
<Malin> ja, det jeg håper skal gå an
<Malin> å gjøre det motatt på et vis
<jo-erlend> men altså... Sånne ting bør alltid gjøres med innebygde funksjoner. Hvis du timer det, så vil du se at det til tider er _ekstremt_ mye raskere.
<Malin> jo-erlend: det vil jeg tro, men tror vi lærer mer og mer sånnt etterhvert, hvordan en kan bruke mer og mer innebygde funksjoner
<jo-erlend> ok
<Malin> :)
<Malin> hørte noen pratet om at det skulle gjøres endringer til neste år og at java muligens kunne bli byttet med python
<jo-erlend> høres bra ut. :)
<Malin> problemet i følge undassen i programmering grunnkurs sier det ikke er bra, da det er superlettå gå fra java til python, mens det er ganske vanskelig å gå fra python til java
<Malin> ser jo den
<Malin> men hva med å ha noe annet enn java anyway?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke sikker på hva jeg skal mene. Jeg vil tro at det er lettere å lære Python først.
<jo-erlend> konseptene er nøyaktig de samme.
<Trond--> Hei. Jeg vil ikke ha 11.10 versjonen og vil gå tilbake til 11.04. Hva gjør jeg?
<jo-erlend> installerer på nytt.
<Trond--> Huff.
<jo-erlend> tar vel ikke så mange minuttene det?
<Trond--> Hvordan gjør jeg det?
<jo-erlend> litt overraskende at du vil det forresten, nå som alt+tab og alt+§ har blitt så bra.
<Trond--> vent litt
<Trond--> grunne er
<Trond--> jeg fikk error ved slutten av installeringen
<Trond--> unusual state
<Trond--> så restartet jeg maskinen og det kom opp feilmeldinger, kanskje fra installeringen.
<Trond--> og i nye ubuntu virker ikke internett
<Trond--> nå startet jeg forrige versjon av ubuntu, men det står 11.10, og nå virker det.
<Trond--> men ikke med normal oppstart
<jo-erlend> det skjønte jeg ikke.
<Trond--> ikke jeg heller
<Trond--> ubuntu er noe merkelig
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønte ikke hva du mente.
<Trond--> hva/hvor da?
<jo-erlend> <Trond--> nå startet jeg forrige versjon av ubuntu, men det står 11.10, og nå virker det.
<Trond--> i boot. valgte jeg å starte forrige ubuntu versjon siden internett ikke virker i nye ubuntu, men den startet 11.10 for det om, og nå virker internett.
<silverlightning> rart
<Trond--> starter jeg ubuntu på vanlig måte igjen så virker ikke internett tipper jeg
<silverlightning> du har dual instalasjon?
<Trond--> ja med win7. begge 64-bit
<Trond--> internett menyen er mye lengre her enn nå det ikke virket
<silverlightning> jeg har aldri booted med tidligere version alternativ
<silverlightning> men tror det er noe med kjernen å gjøre
<jo-erlend> Trond--, kan du prøve å beskrive akkurat hva du gjør? Jeg vet ikke om noen meny som viser "forrige versjon av Ubuntu" eller noe sånt.
<Trond--> hvordan jeg vil boote. vil jeg ha ubuntu, windows 7, safe mode, tidligere kernel osv.
<Trond--> så valgte jeg forrige versjon av ubuntu
<jo-erlend> er det tidligere kernel du mener? Det gir mening. Hvilken kjerne er det internet funker og ikke funker i?
<Trond--> jeg skal boote nå og skrive det opp
<Trond--> bbl.
<jo-erlend> aha... Den mener altså kjernen du hadde før oppgradering.
<jo-erlend> det er interessant.
<Trond--> k
<Trond--> jeg kan boote og skrive det opp
<Trond--> k=
<Trond--> k?
<jo-erlend> det hjelper mye. Jo mer detaljer, desto bedre.
<silverlightning> det er jo den boot menyen ved krise gjennoppretting som har valg med tidligere versjon listed
<silverlightning> liste*
<silverlightning> listet *
<jo-erlend> tror det er en oppføring i grub-menyen for det.
<silverlightning> men det er uavhening tildigere installasjoner på maskinen
<jo-erlend> kommer litt an på hva du mener med versjoner. Jeg tror ikke grub bryr seg om at distroen er oppgradert, men bare kjernen.
<Trond--> Forrige Kernel starter jeg opp med så virker internett. 2.6.38-11-generic
<jo-erlend> men ikke hvis du booter med den nyeste kjernen? Er det trådløst eller trådet?
<Trond--> Det stod i installeringen når jeg fikk error at jeg kunne rollback til forrige versjon, men det kom ikke opp noe om hvor jeg gjorde det.
<Trond--> internett menyen er nesten borte med vanlig ubuntu boot. trådløst internett.
<jo-erlend> ah. Stemmer. Jeg har hørt om det, men jeg har ikke prøvd det selv. Det er en ny funksjon. Men altså... Har du noen problemer med systemet når du bruker den eldre kjernen?
<Trond--> jeg har fått ved begge ubuntu oppstarter etter 11.10 installeringen denne errormeldingen før jeg entrer ubuntu: "serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /media/ssd"
<Trond--> det fikk jeg med 11.04 også, men fiksa det med tips jeg fant på google. dette var ikke feil, men noe ubuntu registrerte bare.
<Trond--> kanskje ikke samme feilmeldingen men det var noe kluss med ssd og ubuntu
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er endel produsenter som rapporterer feil verdier. Harddiskene mine blir rapportert som 512B disker, mens det er 4K disker. Det er irriterende, fordi jeg må herje noe skikkelig for å få partisjonert ordentlig. Det kan kanskje være noe sånt. Sikkert ikke noe å bry seg om. :)
<Malin> det er fullt mulig å boote en eldre kjerne, men du får ikke Ubuntu-versjonen før av den grunn :)
<Trond--> nei
<Trond--> jeg var sekunder fra å forlate ubuntu og gratis OS for alltid
<jo-erlend> hadet.
<jo-erlend> :)
<Trond--> men siden jeg klarte å få internett så holder det ennå
<Trond--> det var ikke morsomt
<Trond--> jeg skulle aldri ha oppgradert
<jo-erlend> det er da ikke mer enn noen uker siden jeg var borti Windows 7 som ikke støttet et trådløst nettverkskort ut av boksen. Måtte installere driver.
<jo-erlend> og det var jo tross alt programvare han hadde betalt for. SÃ¥nn er det.
<Trond--> monopolisme er svaret
<Trond--> slik at det aldri mer er kluss med hardware, os-ET og software
<Trond--> et os ja
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: det vet jo alle... når noe er fritt så skal det bare virke... når du betaler for det, så er det helt vanlig at det ikke virker :P
<jo-erlend> vel... Det er _temmelig_ mye kluss med drivere og maskinvare i Windows. Fattern måtte kaste en kjempefin laserskriver fordi den bare kunne brukes i Windows XP og han var nødt til å oppgradere til Windows 7.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, jeg vet.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, vil det komme en hotfix for meg kanskje eller er det bare å installere ubuntu på nytt?
<Sakarias> kunne de ha solgt den, jo-erlend :P
<jo-erlend> Trond--, vanskelig å vite så lenge du nekter å si hvilken maskinvare det er snakk om.
<silverlightning> jo-erlend: det er det verst jeg har hørt
<jo-erlend> helt vanlig. Jeg måtte også kaste et TV-kort som sluttet å virke etter XP.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, nekter å si ikke noe. du har ikke spurt.
<silverlightning> av og til mistenker jeg nærmest direkte sabotasje
<jo-erlend> <jo-erlend> men ikke hvis du booter med den nyeste kjernen? Er det trådløst eller trådet?
<jo-erlend> ah
<jo-erlend> sorry. Jeg så ikke svaret ditt. :)
<jo-erlend> Trond--, kan du si mer presist hvilket kort det er?
<silverlightning> bransjen ordner det slik at forburkeren tvinges til fornying, nye innkjøp
<Trond--> for internett? bruker dwa-140
<jo-erlend> usb?
<Trond--> ja
<Trond--> jeg har configen inne, men ingen plasser å klikke connect. ikke prøver den automatisk heller.
<Trond--> og menyen oppe til høyre med internett nettverk er veldig liten.
<Trond--> kort
<Trond--> men her når det virker er det mye flere va,g
<jo-erlend> ok, nå må du forklare hva du mener med at internet ikke virker.
<Trond--> når ubuntu starter kobles det opp mot internett automatisk
<silverlightning> man må aktivere "additional drivers" for noen nettverkskort
<jo-erlend> husker du om du måtte installere noen drivere for å få det til å fungere ordentlig i 11.04?
<Malin> om jeg booter kernel: 3.0.0-12-generic som er kjerna i 11.10, så er det litt som ikke virker, så har ordnet så jeg booter den forrige. 2.6.38-11-generic
<jo-erlend> Trond--, som silverlightning sier... Sjekk i Tilleggsdrivere om du finner noe der.
<Trond--> hvor finner jeg additional drivers?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, super og skriv inn driver eller noe sånt.
<silverlightning> jeg er i lubuntu, men ; menu-preferances- helt på toppen
<silverlightning> det er et grønt ikon, som et netverkskort inne i en datamaskin
<Trond--> da får jeg opp nvidia
<silverlightning> grafikk
<jo-erlend> Trond--, husker du om du måtte installere noen drivere for å få det til å virke i 11.04?
<Trond--> nei, jeg husker ikke det.
<hjd> Prøv å søk etter tilleggsdrivere (eller jockey som programmet faktisk heter)
<silverlightning> den tilleggdriver funsjonen krever i hvert fall omstart vanligvis
<silverlightning> jeg har slitt litt med broadcom et par ganger
<jo-erlend> men det der høres litt rart ut.
<jo-erlend> uansett... så lenge den eldre driveren funker, så er jo alt i orden.
<silverlightning> sant
<jo-erlend> eldre kjernen, mente jeg.
<Trond--> går det ann å få til å starte med eldre kjerne uten at jeg må velge det?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<silverlightning> og der er jo de to restricted pakkane
<silverlightning> pakkene
<hjd> Hvis det var noe som gikk galt under oppgraderingen til 11.10, ville jeg forøvrig sjekket oppdateringsverktøy om det er noen flere oppdateringer tilgjengelig eller pakker med problemr.
<Trond--> hvor finner jeg oppdateringsverktøy nå?
<silverlightning> updater manager?
<jo-erlend> super og "update", for eksempel.
<Trond--> there are no updates to install
<silverlightning> samme her
<silverlightning> veldig få oppdateringer etter lanseringen
<silverlightning> men bare vent til neste uke
<hjd> tja, det er jo tross alt helg :p
<Trond--> jeg skal tilgi programmererene om de fikser det snart
<jo-erlend> ingenting blir fikset hvis ingen vet om feilen. Rapporter en bug.
<Trond--> jeg kan ikke være den eneste med programmeringsfeil
<Trond--> bits og bytes feil
<hjd> du kan være den eneste med det netterkskortet som har oppgradert :)
<jo-erlend> du kan utmerket godt være den eneste som har et dwl-140 og som oppgraderte fra Ubuntu 11.04 til 11.10 nå. Og hvis du ikke er det, så er det like sannsynlig at de andre tenker som deg: jeg behøver ikke å rapportere, for jeg kan ikke være den eneste.
<Trond--> finnes det feilmeldinger eller rapporterer folk bare at dw140 ikke virker
<jo-erlend> det er jo egentlig dlink sin jobb å sørge for det der, men når de ikke gjør det, så får du gjøre det selv.
<jo-erlend> det er jo faktisk ganske spesielt at Linux har folk som gjør jobben gratis for sånne bedrifter bare de får tillatelse.
<Trond--> aldri fiks på noe som virker
<Trond--> det gjorde jeg og nå virker det ikke
<jo-erlend> jeg synes du har sagt at det funker fint?
<Trond--> med forrige kernel versjon funker det
<Trond--> jeg hadde det helt topp med 11.04. kunne ikke vært bedre.
<jo-erlend> så bruk den da. Og rapporter feilen så noen kan fikse den.
<Trond--> nå sitter jeg og griner raufoss
<jo-erlend> ?
<silverlightning> oppdaterte du eller cd innstallering?
<silverlightning> lol
<Trond--> oppdaterte til 11.10
<hjd> Trond--: har du tilfeldigvis endret på blacklisting av moduler? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11340786
<Trond--> ja jeg blacklisted for å få det til å virke. det husker jeg.
<silverlightning> Trond, det skal egentlig fungere som i .04
<Trond--> så nå skal jeg altså ta bort det jeg la i den fila?
<silverlightning> ser aboslut slik ut
<silverlightning> ....og jakten begynner
<silverlightning> ....Trond stuper ned i filemanager
<hjd> og hvis det av en eller annen grunn ikke skulle fungere, er det vel ikke vanskeligere enn å legge det til igjen. :)
<silverlightning> det gjelder bare å huske hva  man gjør
<silverlightning> noe som jeg skjelden gjør
<silverlightning> i hvert fall ikke uten å ha gjort det 3-4 ganger
<hjd> hvis det er en fil som skal endres er det jo bare å lagre den opprinnelige versjonen med et annet navn et annet sted først. Så kan man styre og herje mens man vet man kan gå tilbake til der man var etterpå.
<Trond--> blacklist rt2800usb
<Trond--> blacklist rt2800lib
<Trond--> blacklist rt2x00usb
<Trond--> blacklist rt2x00lib
<Trond--> skal jeg fjerne den øverste linja bare?
<Malin> en måte å "fjerne" noe på som gjør det lettere å gå tilbake er jo å skrive en # foran
<Malin> så er linja avkommitert
<Malin> eller utkommitert eller hva det heter
<hjd> Malin: kommentert ut.
<Trond--> hvordan gjør jeg slik at jeg får skrive-rettigheter?
<Malin> hjd: takk :D
<silverlightning> smart
<Malin> Trond--: sudo gedt <navn på fila du skal endre>
<hjd> Malin: np :)
<silverlightning> den var ny
<Malin> eller navn + sti da
<jo-erlend> malin, bedre å bruke gksu
<Trond--> nå får jeg opp 3 terminaler når jeg søker etter terminal
<Malin> jo-erlend: mulig. forskjellen er at man får et gui?
<Malin> Trond--: ctrl + alt + t
<jo-erlend> blant annet.
<Malin> så får du terminal
<Malin> jo-erlend: hvilke andre fordeler?
<Malin> okey, om du starter fra alt + f2 å skjønner jeg det
<Malin> eller s får man jo ikke skrevet inn passordet
<Trond--> gksudo gedt /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Trond-->  funker ikke
<silverlightning> jeg må vekk fra dataen
<silverlightning> ha en fin kveld
<Trond--> gedit funka
<Malin> :)
<Trond--> da restarter jeg ogs ser
<Malin> okey
<Malin> husker ikke om noen svarte på det jeg spurte om å holde eller gjøre så man slipper at f.eks. kjerna blir oppdatert på serveren
<hjd> Malin: det skal være mulig å "låse" versjonen til pakker, men jeg har ikke hatt behov for å gjøre det selv.
<Malin> hjd: nei, det gjør jo ikke noe om jeg oppgraderer kjerna, men da får jeg vel alltid en melding om at system reboot needed eller noe
<Malin> kan leve med det også
<hjd> Malin: ser ut som det ikke er vanskeligere enn "aptitude hold pakke" http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-debian.html (det var aptitude du nevnte når du spurte sist, sant?
<Malin> hjd: aptitude hold <pakkenavn> ?
<Malin> tester når jeg er hjemme igjen. Har vært en tur på skolen i dag :)
<Trond--> virker
<Trond--> jeg fjernet den ene blacklist
<jo-erlend> yey :)
<Trond--> nå må de fikse ssd problemet
<jo-erlend> hva er problemet?
<hjd> Malin: ser sånn ut. Du kan jo sjekke mansiden for å være sikker (man bør jo ikke kjøre random kommandoer ;) )
<Trond--> ubuntu sier det er problemer med ssd i booten
<hjd> Trond--: det funker med nye kjernen? :)
<Trond--> hjd, ja nå virker internett
<Malin> ja, jeg har nemlig kommet så langt selv (burde jeg vel sagt) men tror jeg gjorde litt feil
<Malin> og hvordan reverserer man i ettertid f.eks.
<hjd> Trond--: så bra. :) Tråden i forumet, fant jeg ved et Google-søk på "dwa-140 ubuntu 11.10", btw.
<Trond--> takker for hjelpen
<jo-erlend> Trond--, et tips til deg: alt+§
<jo-erlend> funker som alt+tab, bare mellom vinduer av ett spesielt program.  :)
<Trond--> hva er det?
<hjd> Malin: ifølge den nettsiden ser det ut som man med aptitude bare kan bruke hold/unhold. Har ikke aptitude installert her, så jeg får ikke sjekket dog.
<jo-erlend> og pil ned i alt+tab viser forhåndsvisning av vinduet eller vinduene. :)
<Trond--> tøft
<Malin> okey
<Malin> tester når jeg kommer hjem om en liten stund jeg :D
<Malin> hadde vært perfect i alle fall
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hadde en følelse av at du ville like det. :)
<hjd> Det er også mange programmer som lar deg bla mellom fanene med ctrl+tab. :)
<Trond--> da logger jeg, og kommer tilbake senere en gang.
<Malin> mye bra med unity nå med andre ord :) nye programbytteren er jo genial :D
<Malin> når jeg holder en pakke, så duker den fortsatt opp når jeg kjører sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Malin> og det står at following new packages will be installed
<Malin> altså under der står de pakkene jeg satte til hold
<Malin> men kanskje den unngår de pakkene likevel
<Malin> eller så må jeg kjøre sudo aptitude hold <pakker som ikke skal oppgraderes> safe-upgrade ?
<silverlightning> har noen her tatt i mot data via irc?
<Malin> ja
<silverlightning> kan jeg sende en avi greie bare for å se om den starter?
<silverlightning> du kan bare avlyse den
<silverlightning> bare om du får opp den "do you want to accept" greien
<silverlightning> jeg kan ta i mot, men får ikke til  sende
<Malin> greit det
<silverlightning> skjer det noe?
<silverlightning> muligens ett eller annet jeg gjøre feil
<Malin> jeg tar i mot her i alle fall ser det ut til
<Malin> 1% nå :)
<silverlightning> ok
<silverlightning> det er bare et tv program
<Malin> skal jeg bare avbryte den?
<Malin> ah :)
<Malin> men det ser ut til å virke i alle fall
<silverlightning> ja, om du ikke vil ha HAven season one
<silverlightning> nr
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> 7
<Malin> nei
<silverlightning> bare stopp
<Malin> eller aner ikke :)
<Malin> hva slags program er det?
<Malin> eler tv-serie
<silverlightning> det går på en av kanalene uansett
<silverlightning> tv serie med steven king bok som inspirasjon
<silverlightning> men takk, nå vet jeg i hvert fall at det ikke er feil her
<silverlightning> da er feilen i andre enden
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> oj, Malin, jeg stoppet feil og din forsvant
<silverlightning> beklager,
<silverlightning> kan starte den igjen?
<silverlightning> det viste seg å være en plugin som måtte aktiveres
<Malin> jeg som avbrøt?
<silverlightning> jeg brøt, beklager
<Malin> åja
<Malin> jeg luket ned vinduet det lå i, usikker på hvordan jeg avbryter den i weechat
<silverlightning> jeg skulle ta bort å legge til, og din forsvant også ved et dobbelt klikk
<silverlightning> den så ut til å telle prosent i hvert fall
<silverlightning> weechat funker altså
<silverlightning> første gang jeg sender noe
<Malin> aha, så du sendte via weechat?
<silverlightning> ja
<silverlightning> eller, via pidgin
<silverlightning> jeg bare tenkte, weechat funker også slik
<Malin> ser ikke ut som det virket med hold <pakke> for nå har den oppgradert kjerna likevel og jeg har melidnga om system restart required, men kan jo bare ignorere det :)
<silverlightning> jeg stoppet dessverre din overføring,
<silverlightning> det var ved en feil
<silverlightning> jeg kan starte om igjen
<silverlightning> for å se om det funker
<silverlightning> jeg skulle sende til en annen, men han kunne ikke motta
<silverlightning> bare restart
<silverlightning> det er kjekt å få restartet
<silverlightning> kjekt å ha noen som har peiling å spørre ; )
<Malin> ah, men jeg kan jo prøve igjen
<Malin> noen som har peiling?
<Malin> håper ikke du mener meg, for jeg har i grunn ikke spesielt peiling på dette
<Malin> men om han ikke kan motta, kan det være prorter som er lukket
<silverlightning> jeg har ikke peiling i det hele tatt, første gang
<silverlightning> muligens
<silverlightning> eller faktisk, tror den startet der
<silverlightning> etter han fikk tak i den plugin greien
<silverlightning> håpe det med porter er ok, for det er noe sikkelig bal å fikse p
<Malin> nja, det med porter er vel noe en kan fikse i routeren om det skulle være et problem i alle fall
<silverlightning> Malin men bare ta restart
<Malin> okey
<silverlightning> da kjøper jeg en ny router som fikser slikt auto
<Malin> ah, du har ikke upnp på routeren?
<silverlightning> jo tror det
<silverlightning> jeg slet litt med det en stund i torrent, en så pluttselig bare funket det
<Malin> ja
<silverlightning> og siden den begynte å virke, har jeg ikke tenkt mer på den
<silverlightning> den kom med en telenormann litt før sommeren, så den er jo ikke gammel
<Malin> aha
<Malin> skulle du reboote, også skulle jeg prøve å ta i mot igjen?
<silverlightning> om du kan
<silverlightning> han andre skulle komme tilbake litt senere
<Malin> jau, no problem :)
<silverlightning> jeg tror du skulle reboote lol
<silverlightning> sorry
<silverlightning> misforstod malin
<Malin> åja, jeg trodde du skulle reboote :p
<Malin> jeg rebooter helst ikke om jeg kan slippe :p
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> fikk du noe i din ende
<silverlightning> ?
<Malin> ja
<Malin> laster ned her :)
<silverlightning> jipii
<Malin> 64%
<silverlightning> tror du har raskere nett
<Malin> laster ned en torrent jeg (ikke via weechat :p ) men virker ikke som noen seeder nå :(
<silverlightning> kjipt
<Malin> ja, jeg har 12/5
<Malin> mhm dritkjipt.... :s
<silverlightning> ja hender her også, stopper opp i timevis
<silverlightning> så ut på natten en gang kan det skje noe
<silverlightning> eller noe slikt
<Malin> her har det vært "stopp" i dagesvis
<silverlightning> utrolig irriterende
<silverlightning> jeg har hørt noen torrentsteder ikke aksepterer transmission
<silverlightning> og kanskje man må være innlogget for noen av torrentstedene
<silverlightning> jeg ser det er "denied access" til noen av dem av og til
<silverlightning> nå bare forsvant nedlastingen
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> tilbake om litt
<Malin> åj, det var nå rart
<Malin> hvorfor ikke akseptere transmission?
<geirha> De som administrerer private stifinnere har en tendens til å være litt paranoide.
<Malin> jaha? og transmission utgjør en trussel fordi at? :)
<geirha> feil dukker jo opp i ny og ne, og de kan gjøre at klienten oppfører seg urettferdig i forhold til andre klienter.
<geirha> Da bannlyser en del den transmission-versjonen.
<geirha> En del gidder ikke rapportere feilen, så feilen kan være der i flere versjoner før utviklerne blir oppmerksome på den, og fikser den.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> silverlightning: nå står det failed på den, men
<Malin> silverlightning: men kanskje det du mente i sted :) overføringa på irc her altså
<Malin> nå er det i alle fall noen som seeder torrenten :D
<mrneeon> noen her?
<Malin> jeg er nå her
<mrneeon> :)
<mrneeon> Lurer på en liten ting ang. 11.10
<mrneeon> Når jeg f.eks skal åpne en mappe, kommer det opp en beskjed i bunnen av skjermen - "hjem" er nå klar -
<mrneeon> er det en måte å enten automatisk få vinduet i front, eller flytte den beskjed boksen en annen plass?
<mrneeon> Kjører Gnome uten unity
<Malin> kjenner ikke til den beskjeden en gang jeg, så jeg kan nok ikke svar på det er jeg redd
<superos> mrneeon: Prøv #gnome-shell. Spør om det er mulig å flytte notification pop-up, få alltid i front, eller hva nå du ønsker.
<comradekingu> mrneeon: har du /home permanent montert i /etc/fstab ?
<silverlightning> hei
<silverlightning> funket ikke overføringen?
<silverlightning> jaja
<silverlightning> litt sent nå
<silverlightning> er det noen som heter arild her
<Malin> tror det ble en feil på slutten
<Malin> kom til 99% da.... :)
<silverlightning> jaja
<silverlightning> kanskje torrent er litt sikrere med dataene?
<silverlightning> din torrent kom igang?
<silverlightning> jeg heter Arild
<silverlightning> men det nicket er tatt
<silverlightning> /nick silverarrow
<Malin> silverlightning: ja, den kom i gang en stund, men nå er det stopp igjen :)
<Malin> Jeg heter ikke Arild i alle fall :p men kan du ikke hete Arild-etellerannet ?
<silverlightning> godt
<silverlightning> ajaj
<silverlightning> jo det kan jeg kanskje
<Malin> Arild Mentsoni
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> det var lyn og torden den kvelden jeg registrerte meg så, derfor nicket
<Malin> silverlightning: nå fikk du meg til å tenke på denne... :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZZaDaADgiQ
<Malin> aha :)
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> en riktig gammel en
<Malin> ja :D
<Malin> digga di der....
<silverlightning> tror han ene av den døde
<Malin> da de gikk på tv
<Malin> ja, han som spiller Vidar Teisen :(
<Malin> Trond Kirkvaag
<Malin> veldig leit
<silverlightning> ja, han ble ikke så gammel
<Malin> nei :s
<silverlightning> tror han er omtreng så gammel som min far ganske
<silverlightning> eller var
<Malin> ja, hvor gammel er han da?
<silverlightning> 60 ?
<silverlightning> eller noen og 60
<Malin> jau
<Malin> hm.. jeg kan jo google, men han ble ikke noe gammel, og døde like etter at faren sin døde
<silverlightning> jeg likte dem godt da de hadde humorinslag på 80 tall, men jeg gikk litt lei dem. Men nå er det så lenge siden igjen
<silverlightning> siste gang jeg så Kirkvåg var han litt sur og veldig urolig
<silverlightning> men lenge siden det også
<Malin> ah
<Malin> jeg husker ikke noe klm fra 80-tallet tror jeg, mulig jeg så første gang veldig tidlig på 90-tallet
<Malin>  er født i 83
<Malin> men tror da jeg så midt i smørøyet fra slutten av 80-tallet eller noe, så spørs om de kan ha sendt noe brødrene dal der allerede da
<Malin> gikk jo en del biserier der
<Malin> borgen skole f.eks. ^^
<silverlightning> jeg er født i 78
<silverlightning> ja tror de gikk om igjen flere ganger
<silverlightning> jeg husker faktisk halvsju, i hvert fall kjente jeg igjen noe av det som har vært sendt i reprise i det siste
<silverlightning> samme greien som mest bare skiftet navn
<Malin> ja, jeg husker nok ikke halvsju, men har hørt om det, men det erj o samme som midt i smørøyet, bare at det het noe annet før det
<Malin> ting var litt bedre før i tida på noen måter :D
<silverlightning> jeg husker de datamaskinene vi spilte på da jeg var liten
<silverlightning> ikke store greiene egentilg
<Malin> men Borgen Skole-serien gjorde at jeg gruet meg litt til å starte på skolen, eller aller mest ungdomsskolen. syntes serien var litt skummel også jeg
<silverlightning> vel store , men de funket jo til det de skulle
<Malin> nei, de hadde ikke noe særlig kapastiet
<Malin> jau, det som teller egentlig
<Malin> på mange måter kunne vi klart oss med de i dag også, men går neppe når man skal ha både det ene og det andre :)
<silverlightning> sant, tror grafikken krever ganske mye i seg selv, og jeg trives med den
<silverlightning> den var veldig minimal før
<Malin> 78-modell :) fin årgang da :)
<Malin> ja, men enestej eg husker var at man tenkte at en eller annen gang ville grafikken e ut som om det er virkeligheten :)
<silverlightning> sant
<Malin> *den
<silverlightning> det gjør den jo til dels
<silverlightning> den er som fotografiet og film nå
<silverlightning> vi hadde nok klart oss uten mobiltelefoner om vi måtte, etter et par måneder hadde vi ikke savnet noe
<silverlightning> men helt uten nett, er ikke helt sikker
<silverlightning> det er jo bare tull å sitte på trikken med nesen i en iphone
<silverlightning> man er ikke helt tilstede i sin egen hverdag lol
<silverlightning> men litt kjekt og effektivt også
<Malin> ja, jeg har jo klart meg uten internett, mobiltelefon osv før
<silverlightning> naboen hadde en mobiltelefon de tok med til hytten, og en  min far kjente som drev butikk
<Malin> problemet med mobiltelefon var at til slutt hadde så mange det at det ble vel for slitsomt for de uten
<Malin> ?
<silverlightning> stor greie, med en vanlig telefon på toppen
<Malin> husker jo mange som sa de ikke skjønte vitsen, ikke ville ha for å være motkultur osv, de har i dag mobiltelefon.....
<Malin> jau, vi har hatt en sånn også. en motorola
<Malin> batteriet er jo som en murstein
<Malin> hadde standbytid på 3timer tror jeg pappa har sagt
<silverlightning> ja alle har, bare ikke min mor, men hun bruker jo min far sin
<silverlightning> i 1990 hadde de ferreste mobil
<silverlightning> sånn ca 1998 de fleste
<Malin> ja, de fleste hadde vel ikke i 1998, men langt flere
<Malin> jeg fikk vel i slutten av 1997, mens foreldrene mine hadde jo hatt en stund
<Malin> tror de fikk sånne små i 1993 ca
<Malin> ascom
<silverlightning> ja i hvert fall ble det gankse vanlig
<Malin> hehe
<Malin> jau
<Malin> samme med internett ble "vanlig" rundt 97-99
<silverlightning> jeg hadde en noka 3210
<silverlightning> fikk den brukt
<silverlightning> nokia*
<Malin> men var ikke noe folk fleste egentlig hadde før 2003 ca
<Malin> jau
<Malin> hm.. hva var min første het da
<silverlightning> den er i live enda,
<silverlightning> ganske utrolig
<silverlightning> er ikke sikker på om det er batter i å få til den lenger lol
<Malin> ja, vil tro alle jeg har hatt mer eller mindre vil virke om de fikk nytt batteri eller noe :)
<Malin> men tror det var sånn den gang at det lønte seg å kjøpe ny framfor nytt batteri som gjerne var ganske dyrt
<silverlightning> de gamle mobilene fra da jeg var liten, de var utrolig kraftig, helt annen standard på signalene enn de små nå
<silverlightning> men vet ikke helt hvordan det fungerte da
<silverlightning> jeg hadde en nokia 6100, liten og lett
<silverlightning> den fikk en halv kopp cappuccino
<Malin> 3110 hadde jeg
<Malin> min første
<Malin> var en jeg hadde som døde etter noe fuktskade :s
<Malin> ellers har jeg hatt samme telefonummer fra den tiden
<Malin> siden min første
<silverlightning> ikke ille
<Malin> og har ingen intensjon om å bytte
<Malin> broren min har også samme nummer enda
<silverlightning> jeg tror jeg skiftet en gang
<Malin> vi har ett tall i fra hverandre :)
<Malin> fikk jo samtidig
<silverlightning> fra telenor til chess, husker ikke helt
<silverlightning> morsomt
<silverlightning> jeg er jo ved maskinen hver dag
<silverlightning> av og til skulle jeg ønske at jeg kunne reise et sted helt uten elektrisitet overhode
<silverlightning> er ikke helt sikker på om jeg hadde overlevd lol
<silverlightning> hva er det du laster ned da?
<silverlightning> noe morsomt eller spennende ?
<Malin> nei, det er noe jeg har sett før...
<silverlightning> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZxuGonMxr0&feature=related
<Malin> Mot i Brøstet :p
<silverlightning> og de ja
<Malin> ja....
<silverlightning> jeg gikk så lei dem lol
<Malin> likte serien på 90-tallet, syntes det er noe teit nå og noe halvbra
<Malin> ja....
<silverlightning> muligens jeg takler dem igjen nå
<Malin> Karl & Co er i grunn verre
<silverlightning> sant
<Malin> men jeg er slik som blir irritert når han Nils irriterer Karl, for jeg syntes det er like irriterende som han....
<Malin> herregud så slitsom han der Ulf er :S
<Malin> deter jo ikke morsomt at han er så totalt blottet for sosiale antenner
<silverlightning> sant, og de kom liksom aldri vider
<silverlightning> det var det samme hver gang
<Malin> mhm
<Malin> men så jo mye på det, og noe der var jo artig, men det er ofte det samme hver gang egentlig ja
<Malin> manglet jo litt progress i den serien ja
<Malin> f.eks. fikk man aldri se hun der Magnda
<Malin> *Magda
<Malin> og ikke forstår de når man prater til dem :p
<Malin> hm.. et sted helt uten elektronik.. hadde vært noe det :D
<silverlightning> det hadde blitt vedkomfyr og oljelamper
<silverlightning> og øks til å hogge ved
<silverlightning> og ville lommelykt vært tillat?
<silverlightning> lurer på om det er noe på tv fortiden
<silverlightning> for eksempel i UK eller USA
<Malin> ah. si det
<Malin> lommelykt må vel være greit, er vel begrensa hvor mye en kan nerde med en lommelykt?
<Malin> titter lite på tv selv
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> sant
<silverlightning> jeg fiklet med en gammel laptop jeg fikk, litt mer ram, nye hd, og den virker
<silverlightning> det er så irriterende med alle blokkeringene lagt ut på nettet
<silverlightning> jeg har prøvd tor men får det ikke helt til
<silverlightning> det var en gang man snakket om at internett skulle være åpen og fri for alle
<silverlightning> som gatene i en by på en måte
<silverlightning> men slik ble det jo aldri
<silverlightning> i hvert fall ikke hittil
<silverlightning> alt er målt og veid, tjenester kjøpt og solgt
<silverlightning> og jeg har oppdaget, verden er ikke på noen måte fri for alle
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-08
<RoyK> mrgn
<geirha> oe
 * RoyK drifter rødhette/centos og føler seg satt tilbake 10 år
<RoyK> blir sinnsykt bortskjemt med ubuntu
<geirha> all kommandoene du vil bruke mangler? :P
<RoyK> og halvparten av pakkene
<RoyK> eller pakkene er gamle og ubrukelige
<geirha> Vel, kunne vært værre
<RoyK> ja, det kunne nok det, men fremdeles irriterende
<RoyK> ser ut som om raid-[56] for btrfs kommer inn i 3.7 - kan bli stas å teste :)
<xt> RoyK: nice, link me
<RoyK> har en boks på jobb med 28 datadisker eller så
<RoyK> får se om jeg kan få snausa den til btrfs-testing
<RoyK> uninett driver visst med storstilt testing av btrfs for masselagring, og har en og annen kjerneutvikler på laget
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-09
<Mathias> RoyK: det hadde vel vært verre å kjørt windows? :P
<RoyK> Mathias: hadde vel det...
<RoyK> men rødhette er jo på en måte linux' svar på mikkesoft
<Kagee> rødhatt?
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> lenge leve ubuntu
<xt> RoyK: hadde du link til btrfs news?
<xt> om r5-r6
<RoyK> xt: har ikke link - bare hørte det på #btrfs
<RoyK> xt: han som fortalte det, heter darkling
<RoyK> xt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269033/
<xt> k
<RoyK> sikkert ikke vanskelig å be om mer info der
<RoyK> og sikkert mulig å sjekke ut koden fra git eller hva de nå bruker der
<RoyK> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrfs_source_repositories
<RoyK> den huskelista der over hva du bør gjøre før du bruker btrfs, er ganske fin ;)
<malin> og her er det full fart som vanlig?
<WASD> japp
<silverarrow> hei joakim
<silverarrow> eller winb
<silverarrow> sorry
<winb> heia
<RoyK> 3-2-1-part
<geirha> y
<fyksen> Hei! Har dere sett Ubuntus nye donasjons side? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?destination=desktop&distro=desktop&release=lts&bits=32 Hva synes dere om at den kommer opp hvis man trykker "download ubuntu"?
<fyksen>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<fyksen> woops, ble et space der gitt
<Atluxity> df -h
<Atluxity> det var feil vindu...
<malin> ike sett
<malin> *ikke
<fyksen> omgubuntu.co.uk har skrevet en artikkel om det: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-adds-new-donations-page
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-10
<RoyK> når load avg bikker 2000, er det trist å være sysadmin...
<Mathias> neeeeida
<geirha> RoyK: Det er da du kjører på med enda mer last for å se hvor høyt du klarer å få den
<Mathias> sikkert 5k
<malin> fik spørsmål fra pappa i dag. Er det noen som bruker UBuntu?
<malin> :D
<Mathias> :o
<malin> nei, mamma har fått seg ny laptopp, og det var vikgit at den hadde windows, for mamma fikk visst ikke gjort det hun skkulle i UBuntu
<malin> var Ubuntu sin skyld at det ikke hadde gått an å sende en eller anne nfil eller noe
<malin> aldri hørt om det
<Mathias> lol
<malin> jeg har aldri hatt noe proble memd å sende en fil i alle fal og hun sender jo via e-posten sin som ikke akkurat er Ubuntu
<malin> ja..., men føles liksom litt som trakkasering på en måte
<Mathias> ja
<malin> veit mamma har hatt en del problemer med Opera
<malin> blant annet har jo ikke java vært så snill der
<malin> og da er det visst Ubuntu som har skylda :S grøsses
<malin> men hadde det samme skjedd i windows, da hadde vel Opera fått skylda
<malin> hm. troddde Ubuntu installerte og satte opp grub jeg
<malin> restarta og nei, ingen bootvelger
<Mathias> den skal det
<Mathias> kjører du ikke manuelt oppsett påpartisjonering
<Mathias> akk, måtte lide meg gjennom osx
<malin> den gjorde det ikke
<malin> hm... men nå hsuker jeg ikke hvordan jeg gjorde det fra live-cd (eller er på minnepinne nå da)
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> jeg kjører kun xubuntu eller debian, så aner ikke hvordan ubuntu sin er :P
<malin> oki. xubuntu sin er nok ganske lik ubuntu sin
<malin> debian er nok også ca det samme
<malin> både Ubuntu og xubuntu stammer jo fra debian
<Mathias> debian server :P
<Mathias> ikke noe gui der :P
<malin> hm, den finner ikke Windows 7 når jeg installerte grub via live-cd
<malin> brukte denne guiden: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<malin> når jeg kjører update-grub
<malin> så finner den linux-kjerna osv, men
<malin> får også meldinga
<malin> Cannot find list of partitions! (Try mounting /sys.)
<RoyK> geirha: heh... vi støvla den, vi...
<RoyK> noe kødd mot SAN-e-t
<RoyK> noe kødd mot SAN-et
<Mathias> kødd med windows
<malin> ja.. dette var jo sært
<RoyK> malin: heh - det køddet vi hadde med SAN-et var mot en rødhettemaskin - plutselig gikk alt suppe treigt
<RoyK> Mathias: den var til deg, ikke til malin
<RoyK> ikke noe i loggene, men load avg på drøyt 2000
<RoyK> type *ikke* bra
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-12
<SlimG_> apt-get upgrade fra http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ser ut til å gå tregt hos meg, tar lang tid å vente på headers, og farten varierer veldig mellom 15 KBps til 1500 KBps på denne 100Mbps linjen
<SlimG_> Gjelder dette for alle eller har jeg lokale problem?
<WASD> SlimG_: Prova en annan mirror. Den svenska kanske är snabbare.
<RoyK> SlimG_: fikk noen feilmeldinger i natt fra cron - /etc/munin/plugins/apt_all update - og timeouts
<RoyK> SlimG_: ser det går ganske treigt her nå også
<RoyK> ser at no.archive.ubuntu.com peker mot 8 servere, alle på samme nett, hos canonical
<WASD> Ja ibland är servrar långsamma och då kan man byta. Jag har använt den norska nån gång
<RoyK> ser ut som om no/dk/se-variantene av .archive.ubuntu.com bare peker på standardserverne, mens de. og uk. og ymse andre har egne servere
<RoyK> type *.archive.ubuntu.com peker mot åtte servere hos canonical
<RoyK> litt rart, siden uninett har et speil av dette
<WASD> Jag har fått bra hastigheter på den finska och tyska också
<RoyK> hm... finland har visst sin egen
<WASD> Jag körde ett script som testar alla mirrors och sparar de i snabbhetsordning
<RoyK> den henger vel på nordunet, så da burde det gå unna
<RoyK> nordunet har jo 10Gbps-linjer mellom storbyene
<malin> Hvordan er erfaringnee med å kjøre en dist-upgrade til 12.10 fra 12.04 ?
<malin> jeg er litt sugen på å teste....
<RoyK> jeg prøvde på jobbpesen
<RoyK> da jeg først kjørte det, hadde jeg problemer med å få opp X automatisk, men det løste seg etter en fiks noen dager senere
<malin> og hvordan gikk det da?
<RoyK> funka fint
<malin> ah
<malin> lurer vel litt på om det vil vikre å få suspend til å virke igjen med å lukke ned skjermen og sånt
<RoyK> bare endre /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades til "normal" og kjør do-release-upgrade -d
<malin> det jeg har sliti med etter kernel 2.6.38.8
<malin> oki
<RoyK> evt reinstaller på btrfs ;)
<malin> ja..., får se hva jeg orker å dille med også
<malin> men om jeg går for reinstall
<malin> så trro jeg at jeg først lærer meg å scripte opp et script som installerer de tredjepartsprogrammene jeg har installert + legger til ppa-er jeg bruker osv osv
<malin> da er systemet opp og går mye raskere igjen
<malin> blir evt. litt senere i dag, men får ikke satt opp alt på btrfs, fordi jeg må laste opp noe til serveren min først
<malin> her går det i destileringshastighet
<RoyK> "destilleringshastighet" :D
<malin> mhm
<malin> når man destilerer sprit, så bare drypper det jo såvidt igjennom, selv om det er mange liter som skal igjennom
<RoyK> må nesten være trønder for å bruke sånne uttrykk
<malin> svidt jeg veit
<malin> hm... kanskje
<malin> jeg er ikke Trønder ;)
<RoyK> nei... reservetrønder?
<malin> kommer unity 6.8.0 til 12.04 også?
<RoyK> http://www.nordlys.no/nyheter/article6282447.ece <-- *flire*
<xt> RoyK: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-lFzqttetIHc/UHgjpbgYj2I/AAAAAAAAM54/KBjt_RRHWgQ/s1024/IMG_0684.JPG installerte ny NAS til heimen i dag
<xt> 4 * 3 TB med BTRFS RAID10
<xt> så får vi håpe raid5 og rebalancing kjem snart, om plassen går tom.. :)
<RoyK> goodie
<Kagee> looks nice
 * RoyK bruker en gammel PC med 2TB-disker i RAID-6
<RoyK> funker fint det òg
<RoyK> xt: bare sørg for å ha god backup av den der - btrfs er ikke helt stabilt ennå
<RoyK> evt kan du sette opp md raid
<xt> joa, har kontroll.
<RoyK> raid-[56] skal visst komme i 3.7-kjernen, så rundt ubuntu 13.04 bør det være på plass
<RoyK> for btrfs, mener jeg
<RoyK> xt: hva slags cpu+minne har du i den der?
<RoyK> og med fire datadisker, hvor har du rota?
<Kagee> http://www.crossmeta.org/
<Kagee> Har noen vært borti disse karene? Skulle hatt lesetilgang til XFS på windows.
<RoyK> xfs?
<RoyK> eneste grunnen til å bruke xfs så langt er å få til store filsystemer på rødhette
<RoyK> men ext4 og e2fstools har jo fått støtte for ting over 16TiB nå også
<RoyK> xfs funker greit, men er suppe treigt på metadataoperasjoner, dvs små filer og sånt
<Kagee> dette er > 100
<RoyK> >100 hva?
<Kagee> >100 mb filer
<RoyK> med den filstørrelsen, funker xfs fint
<RoyK> men ext4 funker nok vel så bra
<RoyK> med mindre du trenger filsystemer over 16TiB
<RoyK> Kagee: hvor stort er filsystemet?
<Kagee> 1-2 tb
<RoyK> da funker nok ext4 best
<RoyK> evt btrfs om du er redd for dataråte, men samtidig har en god backup, siden btrfs ikke er flagga som stabilt
<RoyK> ext4 funker greit opptil 16TiB, men det er fremdeles noen issues over det - noen 64bit bugs og sånt
<RoyK> eller - ext4 funker veldig bra opptil 16TiB
<RoyK> det er mye bedre balansert enn xfs og har en mye større brukergruppe, noe som betyr at feil blir rettet raskere
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-13
<riekenber> hello
<malin> er i en minnepinnesesjon her med ubuntu 12.04
<malin> og har engeksl tastatur
<malin> hvordan bytter man til norsk
<malin> f[r liksom ikke disse norske bokstavene osv
<RoyK> norsk tastatur: loadkeys no
<malin> men det skjer ikke noe med den >(
<RoyK> men kan hende du trenger ei eller annen pakke for det
<RoyK> åh
<RoyK> ok
<malin> kanskje
<RoyK> sjekk innstillingene (hva et nå heter - kontrollpanel?)
<malin> ja, byttet der ogs[ jeg.., men neida
<malin> det som heter keyboard/layout
<malin> bl'h... keyboard-layout
<RoyK> ok... vet ikke
<RoyK> men du bruker vel ikke den minnepinnen hele tida? ;)
<Mathias> malin: logg ut og så inn igjen med instillingene :P
<malin> hm, det kan jo virke >(
<Mathias> <:)
<malin> nope
<malin> ja.. det er liksom vanlig smilefjes
<malin> :p
<Mathias> >)
<malin> men faar vel gjort det jeg skal
<malin> en eller annen viss RoyK har overtalt meg til aa konvertere til btrfs paa rota :)
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> kanskje en sneip?
<malin> en sneip
<malin> (sporsmaalstegn)
<RoyK> tja - lettere å rulle tilbake til precise etter oppgradering til quantal om man har et filsystem som støtter snapshotting
<RoyK> malin: shift -
<malin> ?
<malin> ah, der var det ja
<malin> nice
<malin> hm, ser man det ja... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/995401
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 985065 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #995401 Can't use fr/oss keyboard layout by default" [High,Fix released]
<malin> æaææ
<malin> haha
<malin> sudo setxbmap no
<malin> og tadaaaaaaa
<RoyK> :)
<malin> ææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææ <-- bare måtte.... :D
<malin> blææææh :D
<malin> knis
<malin> hm, da var konverteringa fullført
<RoyK> får håpe den booter, da ;)
<RoyK> kom til å tenke på at det kan være ikke grub støtter boot fra btrfs :(
<RoyK> men du kan rulle tilbake om det ikke funker
<malin> ja.. jeg burde vel nå bare reboote. den monteringa som står i wikien er vel for partisjoner som ikke er montert, som f.eks. en /home
<malin> noe jeg må gjøre før jeg rebooter for å ha muligheten til å rulle tilbake?
<malin> hehe, kult om grub ikke støtter.....
<RoyK> tror ikke det - btrfs-convert -r
<RoyK> men prøv først
<malin> så om det skjærer seg. åpner jeg opp live-sesjonen og rebooter?
<malin> eller skal jeg prøve den nå først?
<RoyK> prøv først
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> vent litt...
<malin> hm, ser ut som den trenger mer enn som så
<RoyK> det står vel ext4 i fstab
<RoyK> ja, les dokumentasjonen
<malin> hm. usikker
<RoyK> monter opp rota et sted og endre fstab
<RoyK> rota må jo angis som btrfs der
<malin> hm.. ok
<RoyK> det du hadde liggende på laptoppen som du skulle laste opp/ta backup av - det ligger vel på /home?
<malin> det ligger på /home ja
<malin> men hm.. kjører jeg
<RoyK> da er jo det safe
<malin> sudo mount.<noe med btrfs?> /dev/sda1 /mnt     ?
<malin> ja ja
<RoyK> bare mount /dev/sda1 /mnt burde funke
<malin> ok
<RoyK> mount detekterer filsystem
<RoyK> evt mount -t btrfs ...
<malin> ja, den monterte
<RoyK> oi
<RoyK> oki
<malin> men hva nå
<RoyK> vi /etc/fstab
<malin> jeg husker jo ikke hva jeg gjorde for å få ut fstab
<malin> cat /etc/fstab viser liksom ikke så mye tror jeg
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> vi /mnt/etc/fstab
<malin> står som ext4 der....
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> sett til btrfs
<malin> sudo mount -t btrfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<malin> men først avmontere tenker jeg
<RoyK> den er vel montert som btrfs allerede?
<malin> monterte da også, men i fstab, så står den som ext4
<RoyK> den må endres til btrfs i fstab
<malin> ok, så jeg må hacke det til manuelt?
<RoyK> mhm
<malin> ok
<RoyK> konverteringa var jo bare av filsystemet
<RoyK> ikke fstabben
<malin> sant
<malin> hm. hvordan fjerner jeg en bokstav i vim ?
<RoyK> x
<RoyK> evt hopp fram til ext4 og skriv 'cw' (change word)
<malin> ah
<malin> oki, takk, der ja :)
<malin> da får jeg vel prøve å reboote snart da
<RoyK> break a leg :)
<riekenber> hello
<riekenber> what do you know of norse exploration of america?
<RoyK> hei
<RoyK> google for 'vikings in america' or something - they were there a few times, but not much
<riekenber> yes I know.
<riekenber> most people dont know of it at all
 * RoyK does
<riekenber> I'm native american and our folk tales and traditions tell stories of encountering them
<geirha> riekenber: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leif_Eriksson
<riekenber> Yes, I know of Leif erikson
<RoyK> saga tells us Eiríkur Rauði was there and had some contact with the natives
<riekenber> I read the saga of greeland and the saga of eric the great
<RoyK> ok
<riekenber> we also have stories from our side
<riekenber> pennacook folk legend tells many stories of encounters with the norse
<RoyK> riekenber: try joining #niceland @ ircnet - I know a few people there that knows rather a bit of history about this
<riekenber> they lived in peace for sometime but then there was a major war and the norsemen were chased away from the area never to return
<RoyK> or may know...
<riekenber> have you heard of native american legends about the norse?
<RoyK> anyway - probably more knowledgable people there about this subject than in #ubuntu-no - most people here are geeks
<RoyK> nope
<riekenber> geeks are usually knowledgeable :D
<RoyK> never heard that side of it
<RoyK> not necessarily about history
<RoyK> but try that channel...
<riekenber> one time a group of pennacook saw a weird building in a fjord and out of it came foreigners, white men .
<RoyK> it's an icelandic channel, but 99% of those there speak English well
<RoyK> !offtopic
<lubotu3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<riekenber> at first the pennacook were terrified of them, but after awhile they started to get along - the people showed them when and what to plant and they even had some trading with them.
<riekenber> untill one day when the pennacook went fishing and while the hunters were away the norsemen slaughted their women and children.
<RoyK> riekenber: please - try the channel I mentioned - this channel is about ubuntu, computers, etc, not history
<riekenber> ok ok
<RoyK> malin: ?
<malin> RoyK....
<RoyK> funka det?
<malin> fikk en grub-rescue og melding oma t filsystemet var ukjent :)
<RoyK> ooops
<malin> altså. nei, det virket ikke
<malin> men det betyr jo ikke at det ikke kan virke :)
<RoyK> prøv å rulle tilbake, da, evt reinstallere
<RoyK> er vel bare at grub i den versjonen ikke støtter btrfs
<malin> hm ok
<malin> hva var tilbakerulling mon tro
<RoyK> -r
<RoyK> iirc
<malin> ah, easy
<malin> done
<RoyK> endre fstab
<RoyK> ellers får den nok hetta
<malin> tja, den står visst på ext4 enda den... :S selv om jeg endra den i sted :S
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> så vidt jeg husker, lager btrfs et snapshot av ext4-filsystemet og endrer dette til btrfs
<RoyK> så da er du tilbake på det opprinnelige
<riekenber> that channel seem dead
<malin> ja, så hva skjedde så med det jeg gjorde i stedmon tro
<malin> riekenber: what channel?
<RoyK> riekenber: it isn't
<RoyK> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RoyK> malin: riekenber vil snakke om noe om vikinger som dro til Amerika og mulige ting der, så jeg ba ham logge på #niceland @ ircnet, hvor det er mange som er opptatt av sånt
<RoyK> men nå fikk han visst svar der inne ;)
<RoyK> riekenber: a guy called helios may know a few things
<RoyK> @#niceland
<malin> RoyK: ok
<RoyK> malin: håper ting funker ;)
<malin> RoyK: jeg aner ikke jeg. skal jeg bare reboote og kjøre på ext4?
<malin> eller skal jeg prøve igjen, dobbeltsjekke at jeg faktisk fikk lagret fstab osv?
<RoyK> ja, gjør det, siden du ikke har separat /boot, og siden grub ikke støtter btrfs
<RoyK> fstabben betyr nada om ikke grub støtter btrfs
<malin> sant
<malin> men da rebooter jeg, så får jeg se om jeg kjører en sånn dist-upgradegreie jeg da
<RoyK> oki
<malin> da er jeg oppe igjen
<RoyK> oki :)
<malin> jøss, det står at man ikke skal forvente at noen svarer umiddelbart?! Sitter ikke alle her inne 24/7 klar for å svare med en gang?!
<malin> hm, tar vel tid å laste ned alt til oppgraderinga også vil jeg tro
<malin> driver å syncer noe fra dropbox til den nye askina til mamma
<malin> blir spennende å se. nå har jeg kjørt do-dist-upgrade til 12.10
<malin> og den har gått i ca halvtime nå
<malin> fra den var ferdig lastet ned til nå. spennende å se hvor raskt det går, i og med at dette skjer på en ssd
<malin> done
<malin> der var det gjort
<malin> 1752 til 1835
<malin> ca
<malin> og rebot må jo gjøres da
<WASD> tar det en halvtimma att uppgradera? det var mycket
<malin> tja, dette var med SSD
<malin> tar vel mer 40 minutter ca ?
<malin> med snurredisk ville det nok fort tatt noen timer
<RoyK> WASD: det tar fort vekk etpar timer om du har snurredisk
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-14
<malin> er det vanlig at de har litt dårlig link når man laster ned ubuntu fra ubuntu.com ?
<malin> kanskje lurest å bruke torrents
<WASD> Det borde finnas andra servrar att lasta ifrån
<WASD> Till exempel ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/Linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/12.10/
<WASD> Eller den hade visst bara beta-versionen. Är 12.10 inte klar än?
<hjd> Endelig versjon slippes den 18. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=QuantalQuetzel%2FReleaseSchedule
<WASD> Okej
<hjd> malin: Hvor laster den ned fra? Jeg tror den skal velge nærmeste speil når du laster ned.
<malin> hjd: laster ned i fra tja, i fra her: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<malin> laster ned server-versjonen
<malin> skal reinstallere laptoppen, sette opp btrfs også kjører jeg bare en sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<RoyK> WASD: ja, eller ftp.uninett.no, som er litt nærmere her
<RoyK> malin: funker det ikke å konvertere?
<malin> RoyK: nei, fikk grub-error hvor den sier noe slikt som at filsystemet er ukjent
<malin> så jeg stilte tiilbake
<RoyK> ok, må kanskje ha egen /boot-partisjon fremdeles, da
<malin> og da jeg rebootet igjen etter det, så duket det jo opp noe hvor den søkte etter btrfs-filsystem, men tja, det var litt vag forklaring fra min side
<RoyK> det er uansett en grei ting
<hjd> malin: Høres mer ut som det du vil ha er nærmere minimal CD, men jeg vet ikke om det er det for quantal.
<malin> RoyK: det er ikke utenkelig at jeg kanskje må ha egen /boot
<malin> hjd: ja, kanskje det finnes
 * RoyK setter stort sett alltid opp egen /boot
<malin> RoyK: jeg har satt opp egen for både /boot osv osv før
<malin> men tja
<RoyK> tar jo ikke hele dagen å hente ned den vanlige cd-en heller, da
<hjd> malin: forøvrig, har du fortsatt problemer med blå mennesker i Flash-videoer?
<malin> hehe, mamma kommet til grub: var det den der øverste som er Ubuntu?
<malin> mamma har dilla på et spill. five or more :)
<RoyK> :)
<malin> får bare vente på at den laster ned jeg tror jeg
<malin> hm.... det finnes da filer jeg har mekket på selv innen for /
<malin> det forsvinner jo nå
<malin> men husker ikke hva jeg har konfiguert egentlig heller..... :$
<RoyK> må du installere server/alternate for å få brukt btrfs?
<RoyK> installerte server selv på jobb-pesen, men da for å få brukt lvm
<RoyK> alternate er nok et bedre valg enn server...
<malin> ser at i Ubuntu 12.10 så står det i grub Ubuntu
<malin> i stedet for Linux kernel ditten og datten
<RoyK> mhm
<malin> har altid savnet at det står Ubuntu der
<malin> det er jo det man sier det heter
<malin> og når noen har multiboot og ikke er såå familiær med alt dette, så kan det jo være noe forvirrende
<malin> så jeg skal ha alternate og ikke server?
<RoyK> server er jo server
<RoyK> alternate er tekstinstallasjon på samme måte som server, med alle mulighetene, men med desktop
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> ser ikke noen alternate-beta der
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> så da kan du sikkert bruke server
<malin> blæh, datt ut igjen...
<malin> så har foreløpig ikke hjulpet å slå upnp av i routeren
<malin> RoyK: ja, altså er jo alternate et bedre alternativ :p ironisk nok... .:$
<malin> hm, finnes det en alternate til 12.10 ?
<RoyK> det var det jeg ikke fant
<RoyK> så bruk server, du
<RoyK> brukte server på jobb-pesen
<malin> mhm, er nemlig noe nytt med 12.10, så mulig en kan velge tekst-install i 12.10 live-cd
<malin> http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/canonical-drops-alternate-cds-from-ubuntu-12.10-120831062000.html
<RoyK> oi
<RoyK> må prøve desktop-installasjonen i en vm her, da
<malin> fant meg ei direkte ledning jeg og kobla til i routeren. drittlei av den detter ut
<malin> ser ikke ut som jeg detter ut når jeg har kabel i
<malin> for de som lurer
<malin> det gjelder en wgr614v7
<malin> den har siste firmware og maskiner koblet til den trådløst, mister gjerne samtidig tilkoblingen til den
<RoyK> installer ddwrt på den ;)
<RoyK> hm... ikke støtta
<RoyK> gammel 802.11g-ruter, jo ;)
<RoyK> ser forresten at quantal-installeren har litt mer enn den gamle, her kan man bruke lvm om man vil, men tydeligvis bare automatisk, så lvm+btrfs vil ikke funke
<RoyK> dvs Alternate burde ha vært der
<RoyK> evt kan man jo bare bruke server, da
<malin> men tja, routeren er på kanal 11 (det finnes 2.4Ghz trådløstelefon i huset også
<malin> routeren kjøre på kanal 11
<malin> og ingen andre trådløse nett i nærheten forstyrrer
<RoyK> du kan jo prøve å flytte den til kanal 3 eller noe
<RoyK> bare for å se om det hjelper...
<malin> ja. tenker å flytte den til en helt annen kanal. lettere det enn å bytte kanal på trådløse telefonene tror jeg
<malin> men trenger routeren å ha g og b ?
<malin> er det noen som har noe som ikke støtter g mer
<RoyK> det skader ikke å ha begge
<RoyK> det er jo bare protokoller
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> du får ikke bedre dekning ved å skru av b
<malin> ok.
<malin> nei, det trodde jeg ikke
<malin> dekninga er ikke problemet heller :)
<malin> skal jeg ha bedre dekning her, så bør routeren flyttes ut fra kjellernedgangen
<RoyK> den blir nok ikke mer stabil med bare g heller
<malin> ok, det jeg trodde
<malin> bytter kanal og ser om det hjelper jeg
<malin> sånn, da er kanaen byttet til 3
<malin> så får vi se. jeg prøver med å belaste forbindelsen i alle fall
<malin> RoyK: manglet det tekstinstall på den nye live-cden til 12.10 ?
<RoyK> mhm
<malin> ok. da blir det å lage en minnepinne med server på, som nå
<malin> og installere ubuntu-desktop til slutt, så får man se :)
<malin>   /home blir jo som før
<malin> og da crasjet : usb-creator-gtk
<malin> ble bulk i siden av laptopen her, så kraftig var smellet :p
<RoyK> såpass :)
<malin> mhm :p
<malin> nei... datt ut av trådløsen til tross for kanalbytte
<RoyK> søpleruter
<malin> mhm.....
<ub_deb> Kan noen hjelpe meg til å aktivere kontoen på ubuntu.no?
<malin> leser at å redusere mtu kan gjøre at man ikke ramler ut av trådløsen..., men tja, jeg er ikke helt overbevist
<malin> jeg detter ikke ut når jeg har kabel direkte
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> mtu vil nok ha fint lite å si
<RoyK> ei ethernet-ramme er 1500 bytes
<RoyK> om du setter ned mtu, så fyller du opp mindre av ramma
 * Mathias rammer inn RoyK 
<malin> ok... har likevel prøvd, uten at jeg har for store forhåpninger. veit ikke hva annet som kan prøves
<RoyK> kabel
<malin> joa, men det er ingen permanent løsning her...
<malin> skal vi ha masse kabler rundt i huset som alle snubler i. Ikke tror jeg noen gidder å legge opp kontakter og rrekke kabler heller
<RoyK> malin: kaste ruter og kjøpe ny? :)
<malin> RoyK: det kan jo være en løsning ja
<malin> næh...
<RoyK> næh?
<malin> da blir det flashing av firmware på routern
<RoyK> ok
<malin> sette opp driten på nytt
<malin> makan til møkk
<malin> kable virker, men det er jo upraktisk
<RoyK> herregud - det er en fyr på #ubuntu-server som kaller seg <cluelessperson> og han spør så mye dumme spørsmål at det er helt sinnsykt
<malin> hm.. det finnes ingen dumme spørsmål, bare dumme svar :)
<malin> og kanskje derfor han kaller seg for clueless :)
<malin> eller, tja, det kommer vel an på hva han spør om, men jeg har da spurt mange rare spørsmål selv
<malin> men da var routeren her flasha, og satt opp igjen, så får vi se :)
<malin> og der var vi ute en gang allerde...
<malin> så nei, kjøpe ny router.... det hadde vært noe det
<malin> så får jeg sette opp boksen min på nytt i mens
<malin> btrfs :D
<malin> blir det mye rot å herje med lvm nå, siden jeg ikke har partisjonert med det allerede? da må jeg kanksje fjerne hele /home også da?
<Mathias> malin: hva kjører du på rauteren?
<RoyK> malin: joda, men når dokumentasjonen sier "editor /etc/postfix/main.cf" og lister opp ting som skal settes der, og han spør hvor han skal gjøre disse innstillingene...
<RoyK> jaja
<RoyK> malin: du trenger vel ikke lvm når du skal kjøre btrfs?
<RoyK> malin: btrfs har jo sitt eget, flytende system for sånt
<malin> treenger vel ikke det. Hm... det var sært
<malin> det med han der fyren altså
<RoyK> malin: type, normalt vil /home være et "subvolume" av /
<malin> ja
<malin> driver å installerer ubuntu-desktop
<RoyK> subvolume er en btrfs-ting, og tilsvarer datasett i zfs
<malin> problem. er visst ikke noe ssh når jeg går til en tty
<malin> ok
<RoyK> apt-get install ssh
<malin> ellers så kom jeg til aptitude "guiet" i sted. Forstår ikke den helt enda, for kunne sikkert funnet ubuntu-desktop der...
<malin> ja, da må jeg avbryte installen som holder på
<malin> men den laster bare ned foreløpig
<RoyK> det kan du jo bare
<malin> så kanskje jeg kan avbryte den og fortsette den?
<malin> ok
<malin> der ja :D
<malin> takk RoyK
<malin> hm. rare fonter her
<malin> wow. kanskje jeg skal drite i gui.....
<malin> bare bruke lynx + weechat
<malin> hadde lynx bare hatt støtte for det meste...
<malin> kunne jeg etterpå kjøre en sudo apt-get install | cat <sti til den tekstfila med oversikt over isntallerte pakker>    ?
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> links2
<RoyK> er litt bedre enn lynx
<malin> men har den støtte for tja, det meste ? :)
<RoyK> den har vel framebufferstøtte og greier
<malin> oi oi
<malin> så kanskje drømmen om en gui-fri hverdag ikke er så langt borte? :)
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> blir kanskje litt kjedelig å sørfe
<malin> og så lenge jeg kan kjøre video også fra mplayer eller noe?
<RoyK> ting er ikke akkurat tilrettelagt for sånt
<malin> tja, det kan vel bli kjedelig omd et ikke ser normalt ut
<malin> hm.. nei
<RoyK> mplayer har jo framebufferstøtte
<malin> nice nice
<RoyK> http://soucali.com/pspnews/modules/mydownloads/images/shots/PSPRadio_links2.png
<RoyK> det er uten X ;)
<RoyK> malin: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/one-command-line-to-rule-them-all-%5Bliving-without-x-via-the-framebuffer%5D-791767/
<RoyK> gammel post, men
<malin> RoyK: jeg får vel ikke sett den linken der.. har ikke noe links2 installert akkurat nå
<RoyK> ah ;)
<hjd> wget + less da? :p
<RoyK> hjd: funker litt dårlig på å rendre html og vise bilder...
<malin> hjd: :p
<malin> da driver den med install etter å hentet alle pakkene
<RoyK> går vel greit unna, tenker jeg
<malin> ja, installasjonen er jo ferdig
<malin> driver å kjrøer en upgrade jeg nå
<malin> var noe ekstra pakker den kan oppgradere så
<malin> er internett some r flaskehalsen her
<malin> men da blir det reboot igjen, så får vi se om det blir mange feilmeldinger her
<malin> blæh
<RoyK> blæh?
<malin> rebooter, får først en feilmelding. sparefile not allowed eller noe sånt, press any key to contineue (aner ikke hvor any key er :P)
<malin> også booter den, men får ikke noe desktop
<malin> det med sparefile er vel den vi laga for å bruke som swap
<RoyK> prøv å starte lightdm manuelt
<malin> aha
<RoyK> sparse file, kanskje?
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100329/message-sparse-file-not-allowed-after-succesfull-install-without-swap-partitio
<malin> ja, jeg får ikke sett der enda jeg ;)
<RoyK> apt-get install links2 ;)
<malin> eller kanskje jeg glemte å definere swap da jeg partisjonerte opp på nytt, da er det jo lett å sette opp i etterkant i såfall
<malin> hvordan åpner jeg linken der da?
<malin> har jo ikke noe mus her
<RoyK> malin: http://kurl.no/lQUQ
<malin> kjørte en sudo /etc/init.d/lightgdm start
<malin> command not found
<RoyK> bare kjør lightdm
<RoyK> sudo lightdm
<malin> ok
<malin> hm..
<malin> http://kurl.no/IQUQ
<RoyK> hadde det problemet på jobbpesen også
<malin> blæh
<RoyK> om du vil ha musstøtte, kjør "gpm"
<RoyK> det gir musstøtte i terminalen
<WASD> Nu kollar jag på https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<WASD> han ska hoppa fallskärm från rymden
<malin> RoyK: ok
<malin> altså... jeg fikk opp gui
<malin> men
<malin> når jeg startet på nytt igjen. ingen feilmelding om den sparsefila
<malin> men ting henger på checking battery state
<RoyK> da jeg hadde det problemet med at X ikke starta, så løste det seg selv etter hvert
<RoyK> aner ikke hvorfor
<malin> wow. mus :D
<RoyK> i terminal? ;)
<malin> ja, men veit ikke om jeg fikk kopiert den linken
<malin> men det er ikke så viktig om jeg har mus i terminalen eller ei
<RoyK> marker
<RoyK> høyre klikk for å lime inn
<malin> det som er mest viktig er jo å fikse så jeg får gui
<RoyK> funker det om du starter lightdm manuelt?
<malin> det virket i sted
<malin> etter noen forsøk
<malin> nå virket det
<RoyK> ok
<malin> men jeg kna jo ikke gjøre det hver gangj eg booter :)
<RoyK> men ikke automatisk?
<malin> nettopp.......
<malin> det er jo det jeg sier :)
<RoyK> hm... vet ikke - prøv ei mailingliste eller noe
<malin> og tja, jeg får ikke opp noe trådløse valg i network-mangaersaken
<malin> men er jo koblet til via noe cli-greier, for jeg chatter jo her
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> malin: type https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<RoyK> malin: har du oppdatert? type apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<malin> RoyK: ok
<malin> RoyK: nei, bare apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<malin> men kan jo kjøre en dist-upgrade
<RoyK> burde gjøre det samme, men kan jo være greit å se om det utgjør noen forskjell
<malin> man får se :)
<malin> akkurat nå er det i alle fall en annen nettverksmanagner som virker en nden gui-baserte
<RoyK> network-manager burde ta over
<malin> tja, dist-upgrade finner en nyere kernel
<RoyK> ok
<malin> ja, det burde den, men den gjør det ikke
<RoyK> menneh
<RoyK> er network-manager og venner installert?
<malin> tja, si det
<malin> den burde jo vært det da jeg kjørte apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<malin> da var dist-upgrade ferdig
<RoyK> dpkg -l | grep network-man
<RoyK> WASD: 10m/s stigning...
<WASD> Det går snabbare
<WASD> det var hälften nyss
<malin> ja, network-manager er installert
<malin> hm.. automcomplte virker så som så
<RoyK> nei - 6m/s, er det vel
<RoyK> malin: det er jo enn så lenge en beta
<RoyK> malin: du kan jo hacke inn lightdm i et init-skript
<RoyK> om upstart ikke takler biffen
<RoyK> malin: eller ta nedturen å rulle tilbake til precise :P
<malin> tror jeg sjekker ut hva som finnes på den 12.10 desktop-"cd"-en jeg....
<RoyK> reinstallere desktop derfra?
<RoyK> burde jo funke med de filsystemene du har nå som ting er formatert og sånt
<RoyK> 30,000'
<RoyK> gale mannen
<WASD> mindre än 100,000' kvar
<RoyK> 90,000
<RoyK> han skal jo opp til 120,000'
<malin> ?! 30000 hva da?
<WASD> De sa nyss 120-130k
<WASD> Men jag läste också 120
<WASD> Man vet inte exakt
<RoyK> malin: han felix-gærningen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<malin> ah han ja
<RoyK> malin: skal hoppe fra 120,000' før han etter hvert lander med fallskjerm
<malin> aha. men tja, bryte lydmuren når man hopper sånn. tja... er det fysisk mulig?
<malin> ja
<RoyK> joda, er vel det
<WASD> ungefär 37km är det
<RoyK> tynn luft
<malin> såpass. det er et stykke å bare dette og dette....
<RoyK> mhm :)
<RoyK> spørsmålet er bare hvor han lander :P
<malin> ja.. bare han ikke treffer taket her så
<WASD> De har redan gjort två testhopp ifrån lägre höjder
<malin> blir så mye å vaske bort
<WASD> han landlar som man brukar göra med fallskärm
<RoyK> WASD: joda, men han vil jo drive et stykke før han hopper ut
<RoyK> nå er det ikke veldig mye vind i stratosfæren, og den er lett å beregne, menmen
<RoyK> han er vel snart ved tropopausen
<RoyK> eller - han er vel omtrent midt inni tropopausen
<malin> men når man hopper så lenge, så bør han vel kunne stoppe opp i en av disse sfærene og ta en pause?
<RoyK> men med ground speed på 100km/t, så flytter han se jo litt
<RoyK> 120km/t
<RoyK> malin: ja, stoppe opp i tropopausen for en røyk? :D
<malin> hihi ja, for der er lufta tykk nok til at han kan tenne den opp?
<RoyK> 133km/t ground speed
<RoyK> går unna, gitt
<malin> ja... teit.. håper det går fint å installere på nytt igjen
<WASD> i sverige säger vi "km/h"
<WASD> fastän det heter timma
<RoyK> WASD: og jeg som trodde h betydde "hour" og var engelsk...
<WASD> ja det stämmer
<malin> RoyK: det er jo sverige......
<WASD> jag blev förvånad när ni skrev km/t
<RoyK> ;)
<WASD> vi använder km/h här
<RoyK> svensker...
<malin> ja...
<malin> men en ting de gjorde som var genialt
<malin> var på 60-tallet
<RoyK> ikke Abba
<malin> de byttet fra venstre til høyrekjøring
<RoyK> ja, stemmer
<malin> og måten de gjorde det på
<WASD> tåg kör fortfarande på vänster
<malin> først var det bare busser og lastebiler så kom resten fort etter
<malin> ok
<RoyK> ja, og rulletrappene på t-banen i Stockholm, og t-banen selv, driver også med venstrekjøring
<RoyK> men ble litt overraska over rulletrappene
<RoyK> 40,000' på 34 minutter
<malin> gjelder det trikker også?
<RoyK> ikke så vidt jeg husker
<RoyK> nei...
<RoyK> det hadde jo bare blitt kaos
<RoyK> 5-6 minutter frittfall, sier wikipedia
<WASD> okej, jag hörde 15 minuter
<WASD> men är inte säker
<RoyK> øh - det tviler jeg på :D
<RoyK> The free fall (until the parachute is pulled) is expected to last between five and six minutes,[4] with total jump (until contact is made with the ground) expected to last approximately ten minutes.
<malin> RoyK: ja, i alle fall i bygater... :S
<WASD> okej
<RoyK> ground speed 154km/t
<RoyK> flytter på seg litt
<malin> ja
<Mathias> pfft
<RoyK> red bull har nok bladd opp litt for å få navnet sitt på det her
<malin> vil jeg tro
<Mathias> nesjda
<malin> så de som sponser?
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Bull_Stratos
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> hvorfor ellers har de logoen sin overalt på den? :P
<malin> jeg ser ikke på det jeg....
<Mathias> helvettes god reklameplass da :P
<malin> derfor jeg ikke veit ;)
<Mathias> jeg ser heller ikke på
<Mathias> har ikke brukbart nett :P
<RoyK> er jo litt spennende, da
<malin> Mathias: så lenge det er på tv ja..., men ellers ville jo ikke folk setts  å mye av det :)
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ <-- den strømmer greit selv på ganske lav hastighet
<Mathias> selv på 40 kbyte/s?
<RoyK> heller tvilsomt
<RoyK> hvorfor så tregt?
<Mathias> tar 2 timer å få ned en episode simpsons i 720p
<Mathias> eneste som ikke koster skjorta her :P
<WASD> min laggar också
<Mathias> og flytter uansett på onsdag/torsdag
<RoyK> malin: hvor er her???
<Mathias> her er "prestøya"
 * RoyK trodde ikke det ble levert noe lavere enn 2Mbps i disse dager
<Mathias> er ikke noe jeg betaler for heller
<Mathias> kommunen som har hotspot dritt
<RoyK> DLS koster jo ikke all verdens
<Mathias> jo
<Mathias> skulle ha 4000 for å fikse linja inn hit igjen
<RoyK> såpass
 * RoyK betalte vesentlig mindre enn det for å få lagt inn fiber
<Mathias> og da blir det noe i supertregt-kategorien
<RoyK> men nå bor ikke jeg i øst-finnmark...
<malin> RoyK: hm.. ja, hvor er her. det er relativt
<Mathias> kunne også fått fiber, men da hadde man måtte punge ut 10 tusen
<RoyK> samarbeide med naboer?
<RoyK> men - om du skal flytte, så er det jo ikke noe poeng
<malin> om naboene vil ha fiber
<Mathias> yeah right
<malin> er du riktig heldig, så er det sånn at nei, det er jo så fint som vi har det. Internett, hva er det?
<malin> osv
<Mathias> tvilsomt at alkoholikerne trenger fiber
<RoyK> heh
<malin> eller. æ e no fornøyd så læng æ kjæm mæ inn på vg og fæisbok
<RoyK> fjesingboka
<Mathias> men blir billigere med fiber dit hvor jeg skal flytte
<Mathias> skrapboka
<Mathias> 45/45 mbit ^^
 * RoyK har 60Mbps symmetrisk ;)
<Mathias> kan også få 100/100, men da koster det mer enn to 45/45 linjer :s
<RoyK> jeg hadde 25Mbps, men det kosta en femtilapp mer for 60, så da ble det fett ;)
<Mathias> men om to år flytter jeg sørover :P
<Mathias> da blir det fart :D
<RoyK> eller - en hundrings ekstra, var det visst
<malin> ja, jeg kommer til å oppgradere min linje også når jeg flytter en dag
<malin> har 12/5
<malin> har lyst på noe symmetrisk om det er å oppdrive
<RoyK> 449 for 25Mbps, 549 for 60Mbps, men for 100Mbps, 849, noe som er sykt mye å betale for de siste 40
<malin> enig
<malin> 100/100 burde vel vært standard egentlig
<Mathias> er jo neste like dyrt som 2*60 mbit
<malin> hm, hade jo vært kult det da, få to linjer i stedet, og funnet en måte å kombinert de på :p
<Mathias> det finnes måter å kombinere de på :P
<Mathias> sjekk dualwan i openwrt
<malin> aha :) nice
<Mathias> eller noe i den duren
<Mathias> husker ikke nøyaktig hva den het
<malin> si det, si det
<malin> hvor nyttig er det sånn egentlig?
<Mathias> jævlig nyttig :P
<malin> ha open-wrt og kombinere med trådløsnettet til naboen som er åpent.... :D
<malin> og volla
<RoyK> eller...
<malin> :p
<RoyK> regna på det nå, og viken fiber (altibox) er ikke så gæli prisa likevel - for 25Mbps, koster det 18kr/Mbps/mnd, for 60Mbps, koster det 9,15, for 100Mbps, 8,49
<RoyK> så den 100Mbps-linken er ikke så dyr likevel - det som er dyrt, er 25
<RoyK> WASD: nå går det jo tregere oppover - nede i 3m/s, og ballongen har ikke så mye gass igjen, er vel blitt sluppet ut på veien, kontrollert
<WASD> ja det kommer gå långsamare
<Mathias> kan ikke fly for fort oppover ;)
<WASD> just nu laggar min video mycket
<RoyK> litt trafikk å ta unna for youtube? ;)
<Mathias> neh
<RoyK> 0,033 bar der oppe
<RoyK> da hadde du ikke blitt langliva...
<RoyK> lurer på hva de bruker for å sende video derfra live
<RoyK> kan jo ikke akkurat sende til en satellitt eller et fast punkt på jorda fra en dinglende greie som en ballong
<Mathias> mobilt bredbånd
<RoyK> menneh - det er jo 36km opp dit - får man spesielt bra dekning da?
<Mathias> jada, har bare en ledningsantenne dinglende under
<Mathias> neida, er nok noe i omniparabol-duren
<RoyK> ja... gir mening - :D
<malin> hm. etter en reboot nå, så kom guiet opp med en gang
<malin> eneste nå er å få den til å bruke rett network manager
<malin> crap... jeg hadde jo noen ppa-er jeg brukte, og jeg husker ikkea lle jeg :p
<RoyK> malin: om det er noe du mangler, kan du jo legge til det senere
<malin> ja, jeg mangler network-manager ser det u t til
<RoyK> men hvordan fikse network-manager...
<RoyK> usikker
<malin> eller tja, den er jo installert
<malin> ser det ut til
<ub_deb> noen som kjenner til buypass card i ubuntu 12.04 får det ikke ikke fungere?
<malin> nei, installerer alt på nytt likevel jeg....
<RoyK> malin: tar vel ikke sååå lang tid
<malin> nei, det er akkurat det. tar 20 minutter eller noe, fremfor å google i noen timer....
<malin> er en bug i gtk-usb-creator så hender den stopper opp, men bare å kjøre på nytt, så går det til slutt så :)
<malin> så det så :D
<RoyK>  3,571,906 watching now
<RoyK> sykt mye folk som ser på det der
<malin> hm, ja, jeg har lyst å se, men får reinstallere først
<RoyK> da skal du installere raskt ;)
<RoyK> tar vel en halvtime eller drøyt det før han er klar for exit
<RoyK> 82,500' nå
<RoyK> og han skal vel opp til 120
<malin> oki, da rekker jeg det kanksje, bare den ikke krasjer igjen. den der usb-driten
<malin> nei... craaasshj
<malin> så da er jeg stuck her
<RoyK> dårlig minnepinne?
<malin>  nei... det er den usb-creator som crasher
<RoyK> åh
<malin> skjedde i 12.10, aldri opplevd før som jeg kan huske
<RoyK> lån pesen til mor di og bruk windows
<malin> ja, eller tja, det er jo windows her også kommer jegp å
<RoyK> det er en usb-mekker for windows som funker bra
<malin> men tja, jeg har en ide
<malin> jeg fikser unetbootin
<malin> tja, og unetbootin tror at passordet mitt er feil :S
<malin> jippy
<malin> hva het er det wintendoprogrammet?
<RoyK> du finner det på ubuntu.com
<malin> ok
<RoyK> husker ikke i farta
<malin> ok, jmen finner det jo der :)
<malin> hm.. husker ikke når jeg sist var inne i windowsen min jeg
<RoyK> :)
 * RoyK lurer litt på hvilken lydhastighet Felix skal bryte - lyden beveger seg jo mye tregere i bunnen av stratosfæren i forhold til her nede i troposfæren... http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Comparison_US_standard_atmosphere_1962.svg&page=1
<malin> nei, dette ble bare jævla dritt
<malin> windows vil jo ikke starte heller nå
<malin> fordi den ikke fant en eller annen disk eller noe sært noe
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> du har da ikke kødda med windows-partisjonene, har du vel?
<RoyK> Felix har passert 100,000'
<WASD> jippie
<WASD> nu är han då vid förra rekordet
<RoyK> må være litt kjedelig å sitte der i to timer og vente på at ting skal skje
<WASD> aaa
<WASD> sen falla i 5 minuter
<RoyK> 5-6 min frittfall virker stas
<malin> ikke bevsisst i alle fall........
<RoyK> kjenner endel folk i fallskjermmiljøer
<malin> blæh...
<RoyK> noen betaler tusenvis av kroner for å trene i vindtunneler - er visst et godt senter utafor london
 * RoyK har bare prøvd tandemhopp én gang, og det var helt sinnsykt
 * malin har lyst å kaste laptoppen og hele driten ut av et fly uten fallskjerm akkurat nå
<RoyK> ;)
<RoyK> så så, malin
<malin> nå må jeg reparere den jævla windowsdriten også
<malin> og Ubuntu og alt, og Grrrrrrr :(
<RoyK> hva er feil?
<malin> Malin lei seg
 * RoyK gir malin  en klem
<malin> takk
<malin> blir irritert også
<malin> altså hva er feil... alt....
<malin> :p
<RoyK> hva sier windowsen da?
<malin> prøvde å boote windows, men det er vel noe fuck med en partisjon, så må lage en minnepinne med windows på også etterpå :/ for å kjøre noe repairdrit
<RoyK> funka ikke "safe mode" heller?
<malin> satte nok opp / til å ha boot og ikke den windows-drittpartisjonsfaenhelvetesdriten
<malin> nei, kommer ikke så langt som til noe safemode, eller jeg kan jo prøve å trykke som et helvete på f8 i det jeg trykker wintendo i grub
<malin> og noen kan kicke meg, for jeg oppfører meg ikke pent nå, stygge ord og sånt....
<RoyK> malin: men felix skal snart hoppe, så du kan ikke reinstallere ennå ;)
<malin> jo, jeg må jo forte meg å reinstallere så jeg får se.... :S
<malin> eller, hvor sendes det? kanskje jeg får noe flashdrit til å virke.....
<malin> hm..
<RoyK> youtube burde vel funke uten flash
<malin> ja...
<malin> men ser da ut som denne vidoen krever flash?! :S
<malin> eller så er det fordi jeg ikke er loggga inn på youtube
<RoyK> apt-get install gnash* ?
<RoyK> vet ikke...
<malin> nei... kødder ikke med det også nå asss
<malin> ja, logga inn og html5..... :D
<RoyK> :)
<malin> sånn.....
<malin> men blir så stressa og frustrert når UBuntu-boksen min er på halv tre
<RoyK> går nok bra...
<RoyK> -18,2 grader ute - og -60-noe noen tusen meter lenger ned
<RoyK> og sikkert rimelig lavt trykk og lite luft der oppe
<RoyK> malin: vet du noe om hvorfor du må være innlogga for å få html5? virker jo litt søkt
<malin> aner ikke, men for å være med på html5-testingsprosjektet
<malin> jeg har ingen intensjon om å prøve å finne det ut nå..., men enig
<malin> er for irritabel....
<RoyK> 120,000'
<RoyK> 0,001 bar ute
<RoyK> det er ikke så mye...
<RoyK> det er cirka null
<RoyK> type, om du eksponeres for så lavt trykk, så koker blodet ditt
<malin> oi
<RoyK> det koker nok lenge før du er på .001 bar - type .1 holder kanskje
<RoyK> oi, nå synker han
<RoyK> dekompresjon - lite luft i kapselen nå ;)
<RoyK> han kom seg ned i live og greier...
<malin> ja, trodde han ville ta fyr jeg når han ble møtt med luftmotsatanden lengere nede
<RoyK> sånt skjer vel gjerne om man kommer fra lenger ut
<RoyK> om du kommer fra månen og kommer inn mot jorda, så har du vel noen titusentalls kilometer i timen
<malin> ja....
<malin> tja... hvordan får man opp den der gamle bootscreensaken? der man kan velge å instellere osv i stedet for at den skal boote rett inn i en live-sesjon
<malin> *installere
<malin> :(
<Kagee> aalternate-cd ?
<malin> finnes ingen alternate-cd til 12.10
<malin> men jeg kan laste ned ubuntu 12.10 dayli. der er bilde på 1.4GB
<Kagee> xubuntu? :)
<malin> nei....
<malin> skal ha Ubuntu
<malin> å ta noe annet nå blir sånn kvasiløsning
<malin> som ikke er en løsning
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-07
<dr0pix> Noen som kan fortelle meg hvorfor webcammen min ikke funker? http://sprunge.us/fWde
<dr0pix> Har testet i cheese og skype, finner den ikke
<dr0pix> Det der er tail av syslog
<dr0pix> Kjører på 3.8.0 kernel
<Mathias> draiver?
<jo-erlend> Jeg skrev nettopp på Facebook-gruppa at jeg i løpet av November skal gi en presentasjon av hvordan jeg synes Ubuntu Norge bør være og at jeg deretter trekker meg.,
<Mathias> link til fjasebokgruppa?
<jo-erlend> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.norge
<Malinux> dr0pix: hvilket webcam har du? lsusb skulle gi svar
<dr0pix> Malinux: Sjekk sysloggen linje 6
<dr0pix> linje 4, evt
<dr0pix> :P
<dr0pix> lsusb --> Bus 002 Device 013: ID 041e:4080 Creative Technology, Ltd
<Malinux> er nemlig den der: 041e:4080 som er interesant
<dr0pix> å?
<dr0pix> aha :)
<Malinux> jeg finner noe nå kanskje :)
<dr0pix> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianEeePC/HowTo/Configure#Webcam_.28uvcvideo.29 kanskje denne?
<Malinux> www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<Malinux> her står webcammen din :)
<Malinux> det står en fotnote: 16 der som gjelder cammen din + at det står noe om at i nyere kjerner enn 2.6.26 så skal det være inkludert i kjerna: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#Download
<dr0pix> Fant det :)
<Malinux> flott, men det forklarer jo ikke hvorfor det ikke virker du har jo nyer3e kjerne enn 2.6.26
<dr0pix> Malinux: Jeg kompilerte kernelen selv, men det meste skal være default
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> det kan jo tenkes det er noe av grunnen, men om du ikke har fjernet modulene for webcam så burde det jo virket
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-08
<Malinux> finnes det noe script eller noe til kompilering av kernel slik at scriptet finner all maskinvare man bruker og kun installerer støtte for det og ikke noe mer?
<hawken> Malinux: det går ann å automatisk velge kernel modules som er lastet for øyeblikket. utenom det liker jeg å kopiere config.gz fra /proc eller /boot og jobbe videre på den :)
<Malinux> hawken: aha :)
<Malinux> jeg får se det en dag jeg orker å kompilere kernel :)
<Malinux> dr0pix: ble det noe fix på webcammen?
<dr0pix> Malinux: Nei, jeg skjønte ikke helt hva som måtte gjøres, men har ikke hatt så mye tid til å få sett på det skikkelig enda eller
<Malinux> oki
<Mathias> dr0pix: skul stygt på det i 15 minutter
<tor_> noen som kan hjelpe meg å få lyd via HDMI til å fungere i dag? det virket før. men en eller annen oppdatering  tullet det til tror jeg. sånn der lydoppsettet ut nå. det er ingen lyd når jeg trykker på testknappen men laptophøyttaleren lager lyd når jeg kommer til login skjermen. legg merke til at HDMI ser ut til å være valgt til høyre i bildet men finnes ikke i listen til venstre:  http://pbrd.co/1a83O45
<Malinux> regner med du har rebootet i mellomtida?
<Malinux> evt. så kunne det tenkes at en pulseaudio -k  && pulseaudio --start
<Malinux> for å starte pulseaudio på nytt
<tor_> reboota MANGE ganger
<Malinux> skjønner :S
<Malinux> og ja, det hadde vært rart om det ikke var prøvd. Da hjelper nok ikke kommandoene jeg postet heller
<tor_> ok
<Malinux> og om du kobler til noe hdmi-relatert blir det sikkert ikke lyd?
<Malinux> kan dette være noe å prøve? http://askubuntu.com/questions/204286/sound-stops-working-after-a-while-in-ubuntu-12-10
<Malinux> nr. 2 av svarene
<Malinux> evt. prøve noen av de andre forslagene der
<Malinux> her er noe annet som kanskje kan virke: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132577/no-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04
<tor_> jeg prøvde å slette .puls mappa
<tor_> så: pulseaudio -k
<tor_> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Lykkes ikke drepe tjenesten: Ingen slik prosess
<Malinux> hm, så kanskje du ikke har noe pulseaudio?
<tor_> veit a pokker jeg
<Malinux> har du i /etc/init.d/ noe som heter pulseaudio?
<Malinux> kjør ls /etc/init.d/ | grep pulseaudio
<tor_> ja pulseaudio er output
<Malinux> oki. men da høres det ikke ut som den kjører
<Malinux> hva skjer om du kjører pulseaudio --start   ?
<tor_> pulseaudio --start
<tor_> N: [pulseaudio] main.c: User-configured server at {4896df7977b2d6bf868276ab0000000b}unix:/tmp/pulse-YVnwCPQ68pCP/native tcp:UbuntuXPS1640:4713 tcp6:UbuntuXPS1640:4713, refusing to start/autospawn.
<Malinux> får du noe lyd i det heletatt?
<Malinux> virker jo som noe er galt her
<Malinux> med hele pulseaudio
<tor_> når jeg booter kommer det lyd ved login
<tor_> og jeg kan velge analog ut og da får jeg lyd
<tor_> som du ser på bildet jeg linket til
<tor_> HDMI er satt aktiv men ikke synlig/tilgjengelig i lista
<Malinux> skjønner
<Malinux> men prøvde du å logge ut og så inn igjen som det stod man skulle gjøre etter å ha fjernet den mappa?
<tor_> så det er et eller annet problem med ubuntu /lydbehandleren som ikke skjønner at hdmi er til stede
<tor_> eller noe
<tor_> lizzom
<tor_> nei jeg gjorde som du sa pulseaudio -k
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> uten å fjerne noen mappe?
<tor_> trodde det ville gjøre samme nytte
<Malinux> ok
<tor_> etter jeg fjernet mappen
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> kanskje det er problemet
<tor_> logge ut og inn da
<Malinux> kanskje den generer en ny mappe ved logut og log in. jeg vet ikke hva den gjør under panseret egentlig
<tor_> ok
<tor_> mappa er tilbake nå
<Malinux> oki
<tor_> uten logout
<Malinux> ok
<tor_> men den cookien det stod jeg skulle slette er ikke der
<Malinux> ok
<tor_> pokker
<tor_> dette har virket i lang tid
<tor_> så ut av det blå slutter ting å funke
<Malinux> ja, det virker temmelig sært :S
<tor_> mhmm
<Malinux> har du sjekket ut alsamixer i terminal?
<tor_> trodde 12.04 skulle være bankers
<Malinux> kanskje noe er mutet eller deaktivert der?
<Malinux> ja, jeg også trodde det, men ting er visst ikke alltid knirkefritt :(
<tor_> jeg tror jeg gjørde det her om dagen
<Malinux> oki
<tor_> men husker ikke helt
<tor_> hvordam åpner jeg den
<Malinux> alsamixer
<Malinux> i terminal
<tor_> ja
<tor_> fant det ut :)
<Malinux> :)
<tor_> hdmi/displayport ikke listet i alsamikseren
<tor_> men master er rød
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> min er ikke som egen duppeditt der inne heller
<Malinux> men her: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204286/sound-stops-working-after-a-while-in-ubuntu-12-10 står det at: prøv å sette auto-mute til disabled
<Malinux> om det ikke virker
<Malinux> http://hanynowsky.wordpress.com/2012/10/17/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-on-dell-xps-15-l502x/
<Malinux> gå til denne linken
<Malinux> men om det virker, det aner jeg jo ikke :)
<Malinux> eh.. såpass ja
<Malinux> det må være unødvendig å legge til ppa-er ogsånt
<tor_> ja en på #ubuntu fikk meg til å gjøre noe sånt her om dagen. det virket ikke
<tor_> http://pastebin.com/ZD34c1t1
<Malinux> men er ikke det en liste bare?
<tor_> jo men som du ser HDMI er der
<tor_> jeg er helt grønn på feilsøking i Ubuntu/linux
<tor_> dessuten sliter jeg med nettverksoppsett
<tor_> det og virker lenge også etter reboot
<tor_> så pluteslig i dag igjen får jeg ikke tilgang til delte resurser på den andre maskinen ->XP
<tor_> blir litt for mye trøbbel syns jeg
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> nettverksopppsett som windows nettverk?
<tor_> ja, er det andre alternativer for å dele mellom win XP og ubuntu?
<tor_> begge maskinene har statisk ip og er direkte koblet med cat 5
<tor_> jeg har endret fstab så de delte mppene på XP maskinen skal mounte automatisk
<tor_> men nå får jeg ikke tilgang i det heletatt
<tor_> funket som snus på søndag
<tor_> ubuntu ser xp maskinen
<Malinux> hm, jeg vet ikke om noe annet mellom windows og ubuntu
<Malinux> men xp-maskinen ser ikke Ubuntu?
<tor_> mennår jeg prøver å åpne den får jeg en feilmeling om manglende tilgang eller noe
<tor_> vent skal jeg gå ned og sjekke
<tor_> jeg tror de begge ser hverandre
<winb> full reinstall av ubuntu ;)
<tor_> xp åpner de delte resursene på ubuntu uten problem
<Malinux> kan det være noe her mon tro? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974473
<Malinux> den var i alle fall direkte om at det ikke vises noe hdmi i sound settings
<Malinux> 974963
<Malinux> bug 974963
<lubotu3> bug 974963 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[soundnua]: hdmi audio missing in sound settings (but works in Gnome shell)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974963
<tor_> ja ser ut som det er flere enn meg da
<tor_> men dette er et nytt problem
<tor_> det har som sagt funket som snus  i lang tiud
<tor_> det har som sagt funket som snus  i lang tiud*tid
<tor_> hva er forresten gnome panel?
<tor_> må jeg innstallere gnome for å få lyd :/
<tor_> ?
<Malinux> gnome-panel er det som ble brukt før unity
<tor_> ja riktig
<Malinux> mhm :)
<Malinux> det er ikke sikkert problemet ditt er det samme som dette. Det lignet i alle fall
<Malinux> men hos deg har det jo virket en stund
<tor_> stemmer
<tor_> ganske lenge også
<tor_> husker ikke når jeg installerte
<tor_> jeg knotet litt for å finne ut av hvordan jeg fikk lyd i hdmi
<tor_> men når jeg fikk hjelp og fant ut av det har det virket frem til nå
<tor_> den buggen var vel på 13.04 også?
<tor_> jeg sitter på 12.04
<Malinux> så det virket ikke ut av boksen i utgangspunktet?
<Guest99236> hvordan bytte nick?
<Guest99236> tror jeg kom bort i en tast også dukket en dialog opp
<Guest99236> klarte å trykke ok istedet for avbryt
<Guest99236> ja ja, samma det. tor her. jeg fant ut av HDMI-lyd. det var rett og slett kabelen som ikke satt helt i. jeg tenkte aldri på det fordi jeg hadde jo bilde :/
<Guest99236> men jeg skulle gjerne fått litt mer hjelp angående nettverks problematikken
<Guest99236> så skal jeg ikke plage dere mer på lang tid :P
<Guest99236> Kan ikke montere lokasjon. Klarte ikke å hente liste over delte ressurser fra tjener
<IvarB>  /nick nyttnick
<Guest99236> når jeg prøver å åpne den andre PC'en
<Malinux> haha :) kjipt når det er sånne ting :S
<Mathias> hehe, fint han fant ut av det :p
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> og det er alltid irrirende når man har holdt på i dagsveis for å fikse noe, også er det en kabel eller noe :S
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-11
<Malinux> får ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Malinux> når jeg ssher meg inn  serveren min fra laptoppen eksternt. virker fra mobilen
<Malinux> hva gjør jeg??
<Malinux> pan pan pan
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> hva sier loggene?
<Malinux> ikkke sikker
<Mathias> er vel i *øhhh* /var/log/auth ellernoe
<Malinux> ser ikke ut som jeg har noen auth i loggen
<Mathias> /var/log/auth.log
<Mathias> skal være der hvorfor den freaker
<Mathias> eller så sjekker du sshd-loggen
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6223989/
<Malinux> finneringen sshd-logg tror jeg
<Mathias> Oct 11 21:44:38 black-mamba sshd[12968]: refused connect from 84.48.38.224 (84.48.38.224)
<Mathias> det som er laptopen?
<Malinux> det kan tenkes ja
<Mathias> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011934
<Mathias> sjekket at den ikke har svartelistet deg?
<Malinux> sssssjekket nå og ja
<Malinux> hm, nei, det kan jeg jo undersøke :)
<Malinux> jøss., den har havnet i svartelista gitt
<Malinux> ?!
<Malinux> ser et annet problem nå også. Minecraft serveren eter opp rammen på serveren. har tatt seg en diger jafs av swap
<Malinux> da får jeg gjøre et forsøk. fjernet den fra blacklist
<Malinux> ip-en
<Malinux> nei, det var ikke nok gitt
<Malinux> kanskje jeg må starte både ssh og sshd på nytt?
<Malinux> nei, den kom tilbake der :S
<Malinux> prøver nå å legge den til i hosts.allow
<Malinux> så får vi se
<Malinux> det ja, det gikk :)
<Malinux> thanx
<Mathias> minecraft har en tendens til sånt
<Mathias> Malinux: np :)
<Mathias> har du fail2ban?
<Malinux> Mathias: ikke det jeg kjenner til at jeg har
<Malinux> når det gjelder minecraft-serveren. jeg drepte den for å sjekke om jeg kan redusere minnebruken ved å endre fra 1024 til 512 på oppstarts-kommandoen
<Malinux> men får feilmeliding i stedet når jeg prøver å starte den igjen
<Malinux> no main manifest attribute, in /raid/minecraft-server/minecraft-server.jar
<Malinux> blæh.. Malin glemsk
<Malinux> deter jo et startup og stop-script til serveren :$
<Mathias> :P
<Malinux> litt irriterende når ting ikke ligger i /etc/init.d/ som en vanlig deamon
<Malinux> Aeyoun: vet du noe om når Opera med ny motor kommer for linux?
<Mathias> er nok en demon da
<Malinux> ja..., men ikke en sånn demon som jeg liker.
<Mathias> windowsdemonen! hihi
<Malinux> ja, windowsdemon. da tenker jeg på alle disse unødvendige servicene som styrer hver sin oppdateringsdings og dusteprogammer som ligger i bakgrunnen for å styre ting som os-et egentlig tar seg av allerede. Tredjeparts-drittprogrammer
<Malinux> slike programmer kan man selvsagt lage til et hvilket som helst os
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-12
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Jeg vet alt om det.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: Men du kan antageligvis ikke si noe om det til noen antar jeg?
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Official company line er “det kommer når kvaliteten på OX X og Win produktene er i boks.”
 * Aeyoun synes Mac iallfall er temmelig knall om dagen
<Malinux> skjønner :)
<Malinux> altså kan det være like rundt hjørnet? :)
<Aeyoun> Kan røpe at det er ikke bare eksternt det bitches om at Linux versjonen er savnet. :)
<Malinux> hehe :)
<Malinux> møtte en eller annen Opera-kar i dag.
<Malinux> var på bitraf der det var Debian-bug-fikse-party
<Aeyoun> Det var to der, om jeg husker aktiviten på den interne event-oslo listen riktig.
<Aeyoun> Var de flinke?
 * Aeyoun foretrekker å donere penger istedenfor tid
<Malinux> tja, jeg vet ikke jeg. Var en som bare holdt et slags foredrag og viste hvordan man bygget pakker og hvordan man kunne rette opp en bug osv. Tror ikke noen av Opera-folka sa noe
<Malinux> ok
<Aeyoun> Hvem snakket om pakkebygging?
<Malinux> Petter Reinholdtsen
<Malinux> hm. er ut som forefoxen min har knela helt her
<Malinux> har prøvd å lukke ned faner samt restarte firefox, men fortsatt eter den opp all rammen min nesten
<Malinux> minner meg litt om problemene jeg ofte hadde med Opera husker jeg
<Malinux> men nå kan det se ut til at det har blitt greiere
<Malinux> han jeg møtte som viste seg å jobbe i Opera, hadde mørkt hår og brune øyne om jeg ikke husker feil
<Malinux> nei, det samme skjer igjen
<Malinux> hm, er en sånn reset hele dritten-knapp i Firefox fant jeg nå (beklager språkbruken her)
<Malinux> så får vi se :)
<Malinux> nå ser det ut til å fungere bedre :)
<citoyen> Malinux: Hvilken Opera-kar?
<citoyen> (aka noen jeg kjenner?)
<Malinux> citoyen: si det. Jeg husker ikke navnet hans, men jeg kan vel finne det ut :) Han har mørkt-bolleklippaktig hår :)
<Mathias> mrn
<Mathias> ops
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-13
<dr0pix> Noen som vet om clonezilla sin clone-to-image sak inkluderer alt av harddiskens innhold ?
<Mathias> aner ikke
<Mathias> hvorfor ikke bare dd if=/dev/sdx[1-noe] of=/media/bleh/sdx[whatever].iso?
<dr0pix> Mathias: clonezilla var ganske kjapp :)
<dr0pix> Mathias: Plus at clonezilla legger opp filnavn til deg for imaget du lager med hvilken dato det ble tatt på!! ^^
<Mathias> heh
<Mathias> bare å se på creation date :P
<geirha> Der er ikke noe creation date :p
<geirha> Men tingen er vel at clonezilla hopper over ubrukte deler av filsystemet
<Malinux> etter litt feilsøking på min maskin i går angående mitt evige suspend when lid close not working, fortsatt ikke virker
<Malinux> viser det seg at /etc/acpi/lid.sh ikke kjører i det heletatt
<geirha> Ingenting skjer i det hele tatt når lokket lukkes?
<geirha> Hvis du kjører   upower --monitor-detail  i en terminal, og så lukker lokket. Skriver den noe?
<Malinux> geirha: nei, det enestes som skjer er at mo jeg sjekker en kommando som registrerer om skjermen er nede eller ikke, viser korrekt
<Malinux> nei, den viser ikke noe :)
<Malinux> sjekket nettopp igjen i windows. Der fungerer suspend uten problemer
<Malinux> altså er det neppe hardware-relatert
<geirha> Her sier den  «[tidstempel] daemon changed:» etterfulgt av en del linjer, hvor en av dem er «  lid-is-closed:   yes»
<Malinux> snålt
<Malinux> frister å få seg en sånn her i stedet :) http://www.dell.com/no/bedrifter/p/xps-13-linux/pd.aspx?c=no&l=no&s=bsd
<Malinux> geirha: provde naa aa kjore upower --monitor-detail paa maskinen med en ubuntu 10.04.4 liveusb
<Malinux> faar dette
<Malinux> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ upower --monitor-detail
<Malinux> Monitoring activity from the power daemon. Press Ctrl+C to cancel.
<Malinux> [23:45:02.801]daemon changed:
<Malinux>   daemon-version:  0.9.1
<Malinux>   can-suspend:     yes
<Malinux>   can-hibernate    yes
<Malinux>   on-battery:      no
<Malinux>   on-low-battery:  no
<Malinux>   lid-is-closed:   yes
<Malinux>   lid-is-present:   yes
<Malinux> [23:45:19.581]daemon changed:
<Malinux>   daemon-version:  0.9.1
<Malinux>   can-suspend:     yes
<Malinux>   can-hibernate    yes
<Malinux>   on-battery:      no
<Malinux>   on-low-battery:  no
<Malinux>   lid-is-closed:   no
<Malinux>   lid-is-present:   yes
<Malinux> for her fungerer suspend uten problemer
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-06
<RoyK> aften
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-08
<nicolaisle> Hei, noen som kan hjelpe meg med å finne ut hvem avsender er på en anonym mobbe email?
<nicolaisle> Hva er eventuellt rett kanal for å treffe rett folk?
<RoyK> nicolaisle: sjekk meldingshodene
<RoyK> nicolaisle: hva slags epostklient bruker du?
<RoyK> nicolaisle: hvis avsender veit hva han/hun driver med, kan det være umulig å finne den opprinnelige avsenderen, men det er jo ikke alltid folk er så smarte, da...
<nicolaisle> .
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-09
<raidghost> Er på leting etter en RSS notify feedindicator for Unity. Finnes det noen gode å anbefale?
<Mathias> tror thunderbird kan det
<raidghost> Får ta å installere Thunderbird jeg da
<Malinux> thunderbird er default installert i Ubuntu
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-10
<RoyK> Mathsterk: !!
<Aeyoun> raidghost: Hvor mange feeds abonnerer du på? Når på dagen ser du på de? Bare nysgjerrig.
<geirha> Har oppdatert versjonstabellen på wikipedia litt, men mangler beskrivelse i siste kolonne
<geirha> https://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operativsystem)
<geirha> https://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operativsystem%29
<Sjefskoder> hallojs :) finnes det en måte å få "panelen" til å strekke seg over to skjermer?
<Sjefskoder> never mind, fant ut av det :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-12
<Sjefskoder> hsllojs.. kjører ubuntu 10.04 og har problemer med en ekstern usb disk.. plutselig som "umable to mount.." dette skjer flere ganger i øpet av en dag.. finnes det noe jeg kan gjøre for at dette ikke skal skje eller er det noen som kan forklare hvaorfor i all verden dette skjer rett som det er??
<Mathias> Sjefskoder: 10.04 har nådd EOL
<Sjefskoder> EOL? hva betyr det da??
<Mathias> end of life
<Sjefskoder> ahh :p
<Mathias> support for versjonen endte 9. mai, 2013
<Sjefskoder> jaja.. ;)
<Mathias> men sjekk dmesg
<Mathias> kan hendte filsystemet er skutt på den
#ubuntu-no 2015-10-05
<twosome> Har dere noe erfaring med Ubuntu i gen2 hyper-v?
<RoyK> twosome: bare gen1 og det sugde ganske hardt
<twosome> Jeg har testet litt, og det virker ganske sketchy. Spørsmålet er jo om det er Windows eller Ubuntu som må tilpasse seg. Har god erfaring med CoseOS feks, men det blir jo noe litt litt annet igjen.
<RoyK> twosome: det jeg så med ubuntu, var at helt plutselig, uten at det sto noe i noen logger, så ramla nettverket ut
<RoyK> en omstart av gjesten måtte til for å få det opp igjen
<RoyK> dette skjedde ved (ganske) høy last på nettet
<twosome> RoyK, Opplevde mye tull med nettverkskortet selv. Den serveren står og går nå, lenge siden jeg har har vært innom. Tenkte bare å høre om du kanskje hadde noen tips. Prøver å gå vekk fra vmware
<RoyK> hvorfor prøver du det?
<RoyK> det funker jo en dullion gang så bra som hyper-v
<twosome> majoriteten av serverne er Windows. Kanskje én Linux-maskin per 100 Windows. Hyper-V med VMM fungerer overraskende bra nå.
<RoyK> twosome: feil på miljøet, da - kast ut windows :D
<twosome> Joda, noen vil vel mene at jeg endte opp på feil side av bordet.
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> vi har vel cirka 65/35% linux/windows, tror jeg
<RoyK> og ser jeg hvor dataene ligger, er det noe sånt som 85/15% linux/windows
#ubuntu-no 2016-10-14
<IznogooD> Er det noen med erfaring rundt LXC og plexmediaserver her?
<IznogooD> Jeg er noe usikker på om dette er rette måten og oprette en bridge på med LXC, så hvis noen vil sette seg litt inn i problemet ligger det her: http://forums.plex.tv/discussion/240662/running-plexmediaserver-in-an-ubuntu-16-04-lxc-fail#latest
#ubuntu-no 2017-10-09
<geirha> ddybing: teksten du sender inn er UTF-8, men på et eller annet steg på veien, blir dataen din tolket som latin1 i stedet for utf-8
<geirha> hva er oppsettet? weechat-curses i en screen i en gnome-terminal
<RoyK> ddybing: har du installert locales-all eller i hvert fall nb_NO.UTF-8?
